# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية طرق و استراتيجيات التداول في أسواق المال  المختصر المفيد فى الهارمونيك  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## hadi75m

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الحمد لله رب العالمين واشهد ان لا اله الى هو وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيئا قدير    واصلى واسلم على سيد الخلق والمرسلين والمبعوث رحمه للعاملين سيدنا وامامنا محمد بن عبدالله عليه افضل الصوات والسلام   وبعد    اتوجه بالشكر الجزيل للاخ / فيصل (اللواء صاصا ) فهو من ساعدنى فى هذا الموضوع بأهدائه لى كتاب عن الهارمونيك باللغه العربيه وقد قرات الجزء اليسير منه وللاسف لم اكمله وان شاء الله اقراه مره ومره ومره لاستيعابه ولاكتشاف ما عندى من اخطاء حتى اصحهها    واشكر الاخ / عباس بن فرناس لانه اول من تطرق للموضوع هذا بالمنتدى بعرضه بعض الفرص وكم طالبنا منه ان يشرح الهارمونيك ومن ثم يفتح ورشه خاصه للفرص على هذه النماذج ونظرا لمشغولياته لم يستطع    كما اتوجه بالشكر الى الاخ / سمير صيام حيث كنا نتناقش فى بعض الفرص على الماسنجر وكانت ولله الحمد تصل للاهداف على كل الفريمات فيما عدا فريم الديلى الذى للان لم نجرب عليه اى فرصه    وان شاء الله سيتم فتح موضوع تعليمى وورشه خاصه بالفرص    والشكر الجزيل لاداره واعضاء منتدى المتداول العربى    فى الحقيقه كل ما يحتويه الموضوع او الملف هو اجتهاد شخصى بعد قراءه الكتاب وبعض المنتديات التى تتحدث عن هذه النماذج وبالتالى قد يكون هناك بعض الاخطاء وعلى من يكتشفها ان يصححها لنا وللجميع    وايضا قبل قراءه الكتاب كنت قد شرعت بتجربه خطوط الفيبوناتشى لاستخدامها فى المتاجره بصفه منفرده وعلى كل الفريمات وبالاخص على فريم الاربع ساعات والساعه ووجدت انها ممتازه جدا فى الدخول والخروج وخصوصا على ازواج الين    ولكن بعد قراءه الهارمونيك وجدت انها مع الفيبوناتشى تحدد لنا الدخول والخروج بدقه متناهيه قد تصل الى فوق نسبه 95% وكل ذلك بتوفيق من المولى عز وجل     المقدمه    كلمه Harmonic تعنى توافق باللغه العربيه وبالتالى سنقول هنا التداول التوافقى (كما جاء بالكتاب)    واول من اكتشف تلك النماذج هو جى ام هارست    وهى تعتمد على نسب الفيبوناتشى المعروفه لنا    ولمن يريد القراءه اكثر عن هذه النماذج مراجعه الكتاب فى المرفقات والذى يتحدث عن هذه النماذج  
ورابط اخر للتحميل
 عرب شير ! - مركز التحميل    واول من وضعه بالمنتدى هو الاخ الكريم / وجه الخير بارك الله له وجعله فى ميزان حسناته  خطه العمل  موضوع للهارمونيك وشرحه  ورشه للفرص الحيه وستكون ان شاء الله بعد اجازه عيد الاضحى المبارك اعاده الله عليكم وعلينا وعلى جميع الامه الاسلاميه باليمن والبركات  والان ان شاء الله نبدا بالنماذج وشرحها 
مرفق ملف اكسل مقارنة بين النماذج 
مرفق ملف الشرح على هيئة PDF   
تقوم بجمع الملفات المرفقة فى فولدر واحد وفك الضغط عن واحد منها ويكون الملف كامل ان شاء الله 
ملف اخر للشرح على رابط خارجى هنا
ورابط اخر هنا 
مقارنة بين الاشكال       بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  جدول اكسل لتحديد نسب التصحيح فى النماذج وقام باعداده اخا كريم وقمت باضافه بعض الاعمده عليه وهما عمودى اكتمال النموذج عند مستويى 127% و 161.8%  والشرح بموجب الصور المرفقه       
نموذج الخمس اشكال
 0=5 pattern
 The5-0Pattern.pdf

----------


## hadi75m

نماذج الهارمونيك  نماذج الهارمونيك هي نماذج وأشكال فنيه تتكون أصلاً من موجة تصحيحية صاعدة أو هابطة حيث يكون تكوينها الداخلي ثلاث موجات وتتشكل في حاله الصعود(Bearish)عبر موجتان صاعدتان وبينهما موجة تصحيحية (هابطة) وفي حاله الهبوط (Bullish)تتكون عبر موجتان هابطتان وبينهما موجة تصحيحية(صاعدة) ولكل نموذج من هذه النماذج قياس توافقي بنسب فيبوناتشي، وقد يظهر لنا تشابهبين هذه النماذج ولكن ما يميزها هو تباعد الأضلاع بين نموذج وآخر وإختلافهابالقياس، ونحتاج في كل نموذج لقياس الأضلاع (A) و (B) لتظهر لنا حدود (C) و (D) تقريباً ويمكن تحديد الهدف حينها. ومن وجهه نظرى المتواضعه ان اهم شئ فى هذه النماذج هو (B) لانه هو من سيحدد اسم النموذج وبالتالى ستتوقع حدود (C) وال (D)  ما هو المطلوب لاتقان تلك النماذج  1 – التفريق بين النماذج حيث هناك تشابه كبير بين نماذج الهارمونيك وسيكون الفيصل هنا تصحيح B من XA 2- المعرفه الجيده لمستويات فيبوناتشى وكيفيه رسمها ووالاختيار الجيد للنقاط التى سيتم منها رسم تلك المستويات حيث ستساعدك بشكل جيد لتحديد مناطق الدخول والخروج المثاليه  3- المعرفه الجيده باشكال الشموع والدايفرجنس لانها ستحدد بشكل كبير نقطه الدخول والخروج المثاليه  4- امكانيه تطبيق تلك النماذج على كل الفريمات ابتداءا من الربع ساعه الى الديلى وايضا يمكن استخدامها على فريم الخمس دقائق ولكن تتطلب سرعه عاليه فى التنفيذ وجنى الربح وخصوصا على الازواج ذات الاسبريد الصغير  5- اين ومتى يكتمل النموذج

----------


## سمير صيام

ممتاز ومعاك ان شاء الله 
طبعا الفكرة كانت منذ شهر وتم تاجليها لحين عودة اخونا فيصل 
والحمد الله ان شاء الله موضوع تعليمى وان شاء الله يكون فرص عليه

----------


## hadi75m

*مستويات الفيبوناتشى وعلاقتها بالنماذج (كيفيه قياس نماذج الهارمونيك )*  *يتم قياس نماذج الهارمونيك بنسب الفيبوناتشى المعروفه وهى كمايلى*   *1- الارقام الاساسيه*   *61.8% - 78.6% - 127% - 161.8%*   *2- الارقام الثانويه*    *38.% - 50% - 100% - 200% - 224% - 261.8% - 314%*    *3- ارقام الذروه*    *224% - 261.8% - 314%*  *وهذه تستخدم عندما يخترق السعر مستوى 161.8%*   *0.0** تعني مستوى فابيوناشي 0**%* *0.236 تعني مستوى فابيوناشي 23.6**%* *0.382تعني مستوى فابيوناشي 38.2** %*  *0.50** تعني**مستوى فابيوناشي 50**%*  *0.618**تعني مستوى فابيوناشي 61.8**%*  *0.707 تعنى مستوى فيبوناتشى 70.7%**0.786* *تعني مستوى**فابيوناشي 78.6**%*  *0.886** تعني مستوى فابيوناشي 88.6**%* *1.0**تعني مستوى فابيوناشي**100**%*  *1.27**تعني مستوى فابيوناشي 127**%* *1.618**تعني مستوى فابيوناشي**161.8**%* *2.24**تعني مستوى فابيوناشي 224**%* *2.618**تعني مستوى فابيوناشي**261.8**%* *3.618**تعني مستوى فابيوناتشي 361.8**%*

----------


## hadi75m

اسماء النماذج    1- AB= CD - صاعد (Bullish) – هابط (Bearish) 2- الفراشات (Butterfly) – هابط (Bearish) – صاعد (Bullish) 3- الكابوريا (Crab) – هابط (Bearish) – صاعد (Bullish) 4- الوطواط (Bat) – هابط (Bearish) – صاعد (Bullish) 5- جارتلى (Gartley) – هابط (Bearish) – صاعد (Bullish) 6- الاشكال الثلاثه الدافعه (Three Drives ) – هابط (Bearish) – صاعد (Bullish) 7- 5 اشكال (5 Pattern ) – صاعد (Bullish) – هابط (Bearish)

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

تسجيل حضووووور

----------


## hadi75m

النموذج الاول   1 - AB=CD   اول من اكتشفه جارتلى    1- نموذج (AB=CD - Bearish) تكون نقطه البدايه من اسفل A ونهايه الصعود B وهذا هو الضلع الاول فى النموذج ثم ياتى بعدها تصحيح لتلك الموجه وتكون بدايتها B وهى من اعلى الى اسفل حتى نصل لنقطه التصحيح حسب نسب الفيبوناتشى وتسمى C ثم يعقبها موجه صاعده من اسفل الى اعلى بدايتها من C وتنتهى ب D ويكون الضلع CD مساويا للضلع AB فى الطول والمده  2- نموذج (AB=CD – Bullish) تكون نقطه البدايه A وتبدأ من اعلى الى اسفل ونهايه الهبوط B وهذاهو الضلع الاول من النموذج ثم ياتى بعدها تصحيح لتلك الموجه وتكون بدايتها B وهى من اسفل الى اعلى حتى تصل لنقطه التصحيح حسب نسب الفيبوناتشى وتسمى C ثم يعقبها موجه هابطه تكون بدايتها من C وتنتهى ب D ويكون الضلع CD مساويا للضلع AB فى الطول والمده    الشروط العامه للنموذج   1- غالبا يكون الضلع AB يساوى الضلع CD ومتماثلين  2- غالبا الفتره الزمنيه لتكون الضلع AB تساوى الفتره الزمنيه للضلع CD 3- النقطه C تكون محصور من 0.382 الى 0.786 من AB 4- النقطه D تكون محصوره بين 1.27 الى 2.24 من AB  5- يتم قياس الضلع CD حسب نسبه تصحيح C من B وحسب النسبه المقابله لها اى بمعنى اذا صححت C من AB بنسبه .0.50 يكون الضلع CD 2.00 من الضلع BC  6- لا تتجاوز اى نقطه (B-C-D) النقطه A 7- مراقبه النموذج عند مستوى 127% ثم 161.8%    نسب الفيبوناتشى فى نموذج AB=CD   38.2% يقابلها 224%  50% يقابلها 200%  70.7% يقابلها 141.4% 61.8% يقابلها 161.8% 78.6.% يقابلها 127%

----------


## jaheez

يسلام عليك موضوع واختيار مميز 
ابداع .... واصل يا بطل

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
في الحقيقة انا من اشد المعجبين بك
واحب هذه الطريقة في المتاجرة واعشقها
لكن تنقصني عدة امور 
لذى ساكون في المتابعة ان شاء الله 
محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## hadi75m

نماذج AB=CD ونسب تصحيحها

----------


## hadi75m

*كيفيه الاستفاده والمتاجره بهذا النموذج**1 - الدخول بيع او شراء مع كسر B  والهدف يكون D 2- وعند الوصل الى D يمكنك عكس العمليه  فمثلا اذا كنت داخل شراء وكان دخولك بعد كسرB سيكون خروجك من الشراء عند D ومن ثم الدخول بيع من D وغالبا يرتد السعر الى نقطه C  مره اخرى وعن تجربه وملاحظه ولكن سيكون هدفنا حسب نسب الفيبوناتشى للضلع CD وسيكون الهدف على الاقل محصور بين 23.6 % الى 38.2% من الضلع CD*  *3- كسر خط الترند بين النقطه* *A** والنقطه* *C** والهدف النقطه من* *C** الى النقطه* *A*  والهدف بين النقطه C الى النقطه A (والشرح مفصل فى هذه المشاركة) https://forum.arabictrader.com/531349-747-post.html

----------


## hadi75m

الاستفاده من النموذج فى المتاجره    الحاله الاولى بعد كسر B   البيع

----------


## hadi75m

*الشراء***

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*تسجيل متابعة من بعيد*   *سأعود للقراءة و جاهز لأي سؤال أو إستفسار*  *وفقك الله*  **

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> في الحقيقة انا من اشد المعجبين بك
> واحب هذه الطريقة في المتاجرة واعشقها
> لكن تنقصني عدة امور 
> لذى ساكون في المتابعة ان شاء الله 
> محبتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام
ان شاء الله نتابع جميعا فى هذا الموضوع جميع الامور الفنية والتعليمية الخاصة بالهارمونيك وان شاء الله لن ينقصك شئ بعدها

----------


## فادي كفوف

> ولايهمك يازعيم اسأل كما شئت   هى نسب الفيبوناتشى حيث قمت بوضوع حروف A & B وبالتالى سيكون  من 1 الى A يعطى النسبه التى من المتوقع وصول القاع الثانى لها عند مستوى بين 127% الى 161.8% للموجه التصحيحه 1A نفس الشئ ينطبق على الموجه 2B حيث ستعطى نسبه 161.8% وهى القاع المتوقع رقم 3  سؤال محترم من شخص محترم جدا والجميع يكن له كلمل الاحترام والموده   تحياتى ومودتى

 والله بتحرجني بلطفك يا برنس  :Eh S(7):  وتسلم عالاجابة الشافية  :Good:

----------


## hadi75m

> النموذج الاول   1 - AB=CD   اول من اكتشفه جارتلى    1- نموذج (AB=CD - Bearish) تكون نقطه البدايه من اسفل A ونهايه الصعود B وهذا هو الضلع الاول فى النموذج ثم ياتى بعدها تصحيح لتلك الموجه وتكون بدايتها B وهى من اعلى الى اسفل حتى نصل لنقطه التصحيح حسب نسب الفيبوناتشى وتسمى C ثم يعقبها موجه صاعده من اسفل الى اعلى بدايتها من C وتنتهى ب D ويكون الضلع CD مساويا للضلع AB فى الطول والمده  2- نموذج (AB=CD – Bullish) تكون نقطه البدايه A وتبدأ من اعلى الى اسفل ونهايه الهبوط B وهذاهو الضلع الاول من النموذج ثم ياتى بعدها تصحيح لتلك الموجه وتكون بدايتها B وهى من اسفل الى اعلى حتى تصل لنقطه التصحيح حسب نسب الفيبوناتشى وتسمى C ثم يعقبها موجه هابطه تكون بدايتها من C وتنتهى ب D ويكون الضلع CD مساويا للضلع AB فى الطول والمده    الشروط العامه للنموذج   1- غالبا يكون الضلع AB يساوى الضلع CD ومتماثلين  2- غالبا الفتره الزمنيه لتكون الضلع AB تساوى الفتره الزمنيه للضلع CD 3- النقطه C تكون محصور من 0.382 الى 0.786 من AB 4- النقطه D تكون محصوره بين 1.27 الى 2.24 من AB  5- يتم قياس الضلع CD حسب نسبه تصحيح C من B وحسب النسبه المقابله لها اى بمعنى اذا صححت C من AB بنسبه .0.50 يكون الضلع CD 2.00 من الضلع BC  6- لا تتجاوز اى نقطه (B-C-D) النقطه A 7- مراقبه النموذج عند مستوى 127% ثم 161.8%     نسب الفيبوناتشى فى نموذج AB=CD   38.2% يقابلها 224%  50% يقابلها 200%  70.7% يقابلها 141.4% 61.8% يقابلها 161.8% 78.6.% يقابلها 127%

   

> أخى الكريم محمود    ممكن شرح لهذا الجدول

    شرح الجدول بالنسبه لنموذج AB=CD  اذا صححت Cمن الضلع ABبنسبه 38.2% فان ال D ستكون عند 224% للضله BC  اذا صححت Cمن الضلع ABبنسبه 50% فان ال D ستكون عند 200% للضله BC اذا صححت Cمن الضلع ABبنسبه 61.8% فان ال D ستكون عند 161.8% للضله BC اذا صححت Cمن الضلع ABبنسبه 78.6% فان ال D ستكون عند 127% للضله BC وكما بالصوره

----------


## hadi75m

> النموذج الخامس       5 – The Gartley   تبدا من x الى A وهى موجه صاعد او هابطه حيث يكون السعر تحرك بصوره كبيره وفى اتجاه واحد ثم يبدا السعر فى التصحيح من A وصولا الى B ثم الارتداد الى C ويعكس الاتجاه الى D    الشروط العامه The Gartley   1- الضلع AB يساوى الضلع CD  2- النقطه B تكون محصوره بين 0.382 الى 0.618 من النقطه A ولاتزيد عن 0.618 (اى الضلع AB يصحح بتلك النسب المذكوره من الضلع XA)  3- النقطه C تصحح بنسبه 0.382 – 0.50 – 0.618 – 0.707 - 0.786 – 0.886 من النقطه B (اى الضلع BC يصحح بتلك النسب من الضلع AB) 4- النقطه D تكون اما 0.618 او 0.786 من الضلع XA 5- يعتبر مستوى 78.6% لتصحيح D من XA هو الاكثر حدوثا والمنطقه الاكثر انعكاسا لهذا النموذج 6- النقطه D تكون محصوره بين 1.129 الى 2.24 من الضلع BC 7- النقطه C يجب الا تتجاوز النقطه A 8-يكون الشراء من D فى Bullish وبيع عن D عندما يكون Bearish 9- النقطه D لا تتجاوز النقطه X    كيفيه الاستفاده والمتاجره بهذا النموذج   1- الدخول من C شراء او بيع حسب النموذج والهدف D والدخول الجيد والامن من C عندما تكون C صححت بنسبه من 78.6% الى 88.6% من الضلع AB وبالتالى الاستوب يكون اقل والهدف يكون اضعاف الاستوب  2- الدخول بيع او شراء مع كسر B والهدف يكون D 3 – الدخول بيع او شراء عند اكتمال النموذج عند D فمثلا اذا كنت داخل شراء وكان دخولك بعد كسرB سيكون خروجك من الشراء عند D ومن ثم الدخول بيع من D وغالبا يرتد السعر الى نقطه C مره اخرى وعن تجربه وملاحظه ولكن سيكون هدفنا حسب نسب الفيبوناتشى للضلع CD وسيكون الهدف على الاقل محصور بين 23.6 % الى 38.2%  هذا النموذج بالتحديد يعود السعر مجددا الى نقطه C  هام - فى حال الدخول من C وكانت B صححت بنسبه 61.8% من الضلع XA وتم كسر قمه A فى هذه الحاله سيتم عكس العمليه وسيكون لدينا نموذج AB=CD وهدفه يكون عند 161.8% من الضلع BC وهو ايضا سيكون نموذج 123  (رأى شخصى)

 شرح الجدول بالنسبه لنموذج Gartley  تصحيح B من الضلع XA تصحيح B يكون بالنسب 38.2% - 44.7% - 50% - 61.8%  ولايزيد عن 61.8% وبالتالى اذا زاد عن ذلك سيكون نموذج اخر  تصحيح C من النقطه B (الضلع AB) اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 38.2% فان الضلع CD يساوى 224% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 50% فان الضلع CD يساوى 200% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 61.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 161.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 70.7% فان الضلع CD يساوى 141.4% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 78.6% فان الضلع CD يساوى 127% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 88.6% فان الضلع CD يساوى 112.9% من الضلع BC    تصحيح D من A اى طول الضلع CD من الضلع XA   النقطه D ستكون محصوره بين 61.8%الى 78.6% من النقطه A اى ان الضلع CD سيكون محصورا بتلك النسبه من الضلع XA  ولايزيد عن ذلك   هذا النموذج من شروطه الرئيسيه ان تكون AB=CD

----------


## hadi75m

> 2- الفراشات (Butterfly)  تبدا من x الى A وهى موجه صاعده او هابطه حيث يكون السعر تحرك بصوره كبيره وفى اتجاه واحد ثم يبدا السعر فى التصحيح من A وصولا الى B ثم الارتداد الى C ويعكس الاتجاه الى D    الشروط العامه للفراشات   1- AB تكون اقل من او تساوى CD وبمعنى اخر تكون CD اكبر من او تساوى AB  2- النقطه B يكون تصحيحها بنسب (61.8% - 78.6% - 88.6%) من الضلع XA اى الضلع AB يكون تصحيحه بالنسب المذكوره سابقا من الضلع XA 3- النقطه C يجب الاتتجاوز النقطه A 4- النقطه D تكون تصحيحها ( 1.27 او 1.618 سواء اذا كان النموذج صاعد او هابط ) من A اى يصحح الضلع CD بالنسب المذكوره من XA 5- النقطه D تكون محصوره بين 1.27 الى 2.618 من الضلع BC 6- فى هذا النموذج عند وصول D الى مستوى 127% من الضلع XA الخروج ومراقبه السعر وفى حال كسرها سيذهب الى مستوى 161.8% XA 7- النقطه D تتجاوز النقطه X    كيفيه الاستفاده والمتاجره بهذا النموذج   1- الدخول من C شراء او بيع حسب النموذج والهدف D والدخول الجيد والامن من C عندما تكون C صححت بنسبه من 78.6% الى 88.6% من الضلع AB وبالتالى الاستوب يكون اقل والهدف يكون اضعاف الاستوب  2- الدخول بيع او شراء مع كسر B والهدف يكون D 3 – الدخول بيع او شراء عند اكتمال النموذج عند D فمثلا اذا كنت داخل شراء وكان دخولك بعد كسرB سيكون خروجك من الشراء عند D ومن ثم الدخول بيع من D وغالبا يرتد السعر الى نقطه C مره اخرى وعن تجربه وملاحظه ولكن سيكون هدفنا حسب نسب الفيبوناتشى للضلع CD وسيكون الهدف على الاقل محصور بين 23.6 % الى 38.2%     هام - فى حال الدخول من C وكانت B صححت بنسبه 61.8% من الضلع XA وتم كسر قمه A فى هذه الحاله سيتم عكس العمليه وسيكون لدينا نموذج AB=CD وهدفه يكون عند 161.8% من الضلع BC وهو ايضا سيكون نموذج 123

    شرح الجدول بالنسبه لنموذج الفراشات  تصحيح B من الضلع XA تصحيح B يكون بالنسب  61.8 - 78.6 - 88.6%  ولايقل عن 61.8% وبالتالى اذا قل عن 61.8% سيكون نموذج اخر  تصحيح C من النقطه B (الضلع AB) اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 38.2% فان الضلع CD يساوى 224% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 38.2% فان الضلع CD يساوى 161.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 38.2% فان الضلع CD يساوى 261.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 50% فان الضلع CD يساوى 200% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 50% فان الضلع CD يساوى 261.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 61.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 161.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 61.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 200% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 61.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 224% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 61.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 261.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 70.7% فان الضلع CD يساوى 141.4% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 78.6% فان الضلع CD يساوى 127% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 78.6% فان الضلع CD يساوى 224% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 78.6% فان الضلع CD يساوى 261.8% من الضلع BCاذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 88.6% فان الضلع CD يساوى 127% من الضلع BC  تصحيح D من A اى طول الضلع CD من الضلع XA  النقطه D ستكون محصوره بين 127%الى 161.8% من النقطه A اى ان الضلع CD سيكون محصورا بتلك النسبه من الضلع XA ولايزيد عن ذلك

----------


## hadi75m

> النموذج الرابع   4 – الخفاش (The Bat)   تبدا من x الى A وهى موجه صاعد او هابطه حيث يكون السعر تحرك بصوره كبيره وفى اتجاه واحد ثم يبدا السعر فى التصحيح من A وصولا الى B ثم الارتداد الى C ويعكس الاتجاه الى D    الشروط العامه للخفاش  1- الضلع AB اقل من الضلع CD او بمعنى اخر الضلع CD اكبر من الضلع AB  2- النقطه B تكون اما 0.382 او0.50 ولا تتجاوزهما من A اى الضلع AB يصحح بنسبه 0.382 او 0.50 من الضلع XA  3- النقطه C تصحح بنسبه (0.50 – 0.618 – 0.786 – 0.886 ) من B (اى يصحح الضلع BC بالنسب السابقه من الضلع AB) 4- النقطه D لاتتجاوز 0.886 من XA 5- النقطه D تكون محصوره بين 1.618 الى 2.618 من BC  6- النقطه C يجب الاتتجاوز النقطه A 7- النقطه D لا تتجاوز النقطه X    كيفيه الاستفاده والمتاجره بهذا النموذج   1- الدخول من C شراء او بيع حسب النموذج والهدف D والدخول الجيد والامن من C عندما تكون C صححت بنسبه من 78.6% الى 88.6% من الضلع AB وبالتالى الاستوب يكون اقل والهدف يكون اضعاف الاستوب  2- الدخول بيع او شراء مع كسر B والهدف يكون D 3 – الدخول بيع او شراء عند اكتمال النموذج عند D  فمثلا اذا كنت داخل شراء وكان دخولك بعد كسرB سيكون خروجك من الشراء عند D ومن ثم الدخول بيع من D وغالبا يرتد السعر الى نقطه C مره اخرى وعن تجربه وملاحظه ولكن سيكون هدفنا حسب نسب الفيبوناتشى للضلع CD وسيكون الهدف على الاقل محصور بين 23.6 % الى 38.2%

    شرح الجدول بالنسبه لنموذج الخفاش  تصحيح B من الضلع XA تصحيح B يكون بالنسب 38.2 - 50% فقط ولا تزيد عن ذلك وبالتالى اذا زادت عن 50% سيكون نموذج اخر   تصحيح C من النقطه B (الضلع AB)  اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 50% فان الضلع CD يساوى 261.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 61.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 200% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 61.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 224% من الضلع BC  اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 78.6% فان الضلع CD يساوى 161.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 88.6% فان الضلع CD يساوى 127% من الضلع BC  تصحيح D من A اى طول الضلع CD من الضلع XA  النقطه D ستكون محصوره بين 88.6% من النقطه A اى ان الضلع CD سيكون عند تلك النسبه فقط من الضلع XA ولايزيد عن ذلك

----------


## hadi75m

> النموذج الثالث     3 - الكابوريا (The Crab)     تبدا من x الى A وهى موجه صاعد او هابطه حيث يكون السعر تحرك بصوره كبيره وفى اتجاه واحد ثم يبدا السعر فى التصحيح من A وصولا الى B ثم الارتداد الى C ويعكس الاتجاه الى D     الشروط العامه للكابوريا   1- الضلع AB يكون اقل من CD او بمعنى اخر يكون الضلع CD اكبر من AB  2- النقطه C يجب الا تتجاوز النقطه A 3- النقطه B تكون محصوره بين 0.382 الى 0.618 من مستويات الفيبوناتشى من النقطه A (اى تصحح بنسب 0.382 – 0.447 – 0.50 – 0.618 فقط لاغير ) من الضلع XA 4- النقطه D تكون محصوره بين 2.24 الى 3.618 من الضلع BC اى يكون الضلعDC (2.24 – 2.681 - 3.14 – 3.618 ) من الضلع BC 5- النقطه D تكون عند 1.618 من النقطه A (اى CD تساوى 1.618 من الضلع XA) 6- النقطه C يجب الاتتجاوز النقطه A 7- النقطه D تتجاوز النقطه X  هام - فى حال الدخول من C وكانت B صححت بنسبه 61.8% من الضلع XA وتم كسر قمه A فى هذه الحاله سيتم عكس العمليه وسيكون لدينا نموذج AB=CD وهدفه يكون عند 161.8% من الضلع BC وهو ايضا سيكون نموذج 123  (رأى شخصى)    كيفيه الاستفاده والمتاجره بهذا النموذج   1- الدخول من C شراء او بيع حسب النموذج والهدف D والدخول الجيد والامن من C عندما تكون C صححت بنسبه من 78.6% الى 88.6% من الضلع AB وبالتالى الاستوب يكون اقل والهدف يكون اضعاف الاستوب  2- الدخول بيع او شراء مع كسر B والهدف يكون D 3 – الدخول بيع او شراء عند اكتمال النموذج عند D  فمثلا اذا كنت داخل شراء وكان دخولك بعد كسرB سيكون خروجك من الشراء عند D ومن ثم الدخول بيع من D وغالبا يرتد السعر الى نقطه C مره اخرى وعن تجربه وملاحظه ولكن سيكون هدفنا حسب نسب الفيبوناتشى للضلع CD وسيكون الهدف على الاقل محصور بين 23.6 % الى 38.2%

    شرح الجدول بالنسبه لنموذج الكابوريا  تصحيح B من الضلع XA تصحيح B يكون بالنسب 38.2 -44.7 % - 50% - 61.8 % فقط ولا تزيد عن ذلك وبالتالى اذا زادت عن 61.8%  سيكون نموذج اخر   تصحيح D من النقطه C (الضلعBC)  تصحيح C من الضلع BC بنسبه 261.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 261.8% من الضلع BC تصحيح C من الضلع BC بنسبه 314% فان الضلع CD يساوى 314% من الضلع BC تصحيح C من الضلع BC بنسبه 361.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 361.8% من الضلع BC    تصحيح D من A اى طول الضلع CD من الضلع XA   النقطه D تكون عند 161.8% من النقطه A اى ان الضلع CD سيكون عند تلك النسبه فقط من الضلع XA ولايزيد عن ذلك

----------


## hadi75m

> والله بتحرجني بلطفك يا برنس    وتسلم عالاجابة الشافية

 الاخ الكريم / مشروع مليونير  ليس هناك اى احراج بين الاخوه  بارك الله فيك

----------


## I am Mohammad

يا باشا والله تعبناك خالص معانا  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hadi75m

الان وبعد الانتهاء من شرح جميع النماذج وتفسير جدول النسب واتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى ذلك  علاقه الهارمونيك بين الشموع والدايفرجنس  هناك علاقه بين شموع الانعكاس والهارمونيك  شموع الانعكاس واشهرها الهمر - انفيرتيد همر - ونجمه الصباح - ونجمه المساء  يرجى مراجعه موضوع الاخ الفاضل / وليد الحلو على هذا اللنك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28589.html علاقه الهارمونيك بالدايفرجنس  يرجى مراجعه موضوع الدايفرجنس للاخ الفاضل / سمير صيام على هذا اللنك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html  هناك علاقه بين الشموع والدايفرجنس مع الهارمونيك فاذا كانت نقطه الانعكاس المتوقعه فى الهارمونيك مرتبطه بوجود شمعه انعكاسيه او وجود دايفرجنس يزيد من قوه الفرصه ونقطه الدخول وبالتالى سيكون الوقف بسيط جدا بالمقارنه مع الهدف المتوقع  وسنبين الان على فرصه واحده العلاقه بين الهارمونيك وشموع الانعكاس والدايفرجنس   يورو - ين فريم الساعه   الدخول بيع من عند النقطه C مع وجود الدايفرجنس وشمعه انعكاسيه        مع الشموع

----------


## hadi75m

> يا باشا والله تعبناك خالص معانا  جزاك الله خيرا

   ولا تعب ولاحاجه ياباشا  نتيجه هذا التعب هو الدعاء من الجميع لوالدى ولجميع المسلمين  ولاتنسوا الدعاء لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع الحمد لله تم الانتهاء من شرح الهارمونيك بالكامل والان الاخ / سمير صيام يقوم بأعداد ملف على صيغه PDF وسيتم وضعه بالمشاركه الاولى  وان شاء الله بعد اجازه عيد الاضحى المبارك سيتم فتح ورشه خاصه بالفرص الحيه وعلى كل الازمنه من ال 15 دقيقه حتى فريم اليوم  وندعوا الله بالتوفيق للجميع  وننتظر الان اى اسئله او استفسارت فى الموضوع  تحياتى ومودتى للجميع

----------


## hadi75m

تم وبحمد الله وضع المشاركات الخاصه بالشرح فى ملف PDF فى المشاركه الاولى بواسطه الاخ سميرجزاه الله خيرا  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## شريف دعبس

بسم الله ماشاء الله
 دائما مبدع 
و الله انى احبك فى الله 
و جزاك الله خير
 وحفظ الله اولادك و بناتك 
و غفرالله لك ولوالديك
ورزقك الله من حيث لاتحتسب 
اللهم امين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## hadi75m

> بسم الله ماشاء الله  دائما مبدع  و الله انى احبك فى الله  و جزاك الله خير وحفظ الله اولادك و بناتك  و غفرالله لك ولوالديك ورزقك الله من حيث لاتحتسب  اللهم امين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم

 اللهم صلى وسلم على سيد الخلق اجمعين  الله يبارك فيك ياغالى  وجزاك الله خير الدنيا والاخره ورحم الله والديك وجميع المسلمين  نقول وافقت على زواج صاحبه العصمه ريم لان رنيم محجوزه لوليد الحلو  بارك الله فيك

----------


## ستااار

بارك الله فيك .... موضوع رائع يستحق المتابعة و التطبيق،،  ،،،

----------


## شريف دعبس

> اللهم صلى وسلم على سيد الخلق اجمعين  الله يبارك فيك ياغالى  وجزاك الله خير الدنيا والاخره ورحم الله والديك وجميع المسلمين  نقول وافقت على زواج صاحبه العصمه ريم لان رنيم محجوزه لوليد الحلو  بارك الله فيك

 ربنا يبارك ليك انا لى الشرف بس  هستنى كتير  :Cry Smile:  قبل ما اتجوز  :016:     على فكره انا لى مداخله وسؤال  هو ان نموذج الكراب هو الاضعف فى الهارمونيك و الجارتلى هو الاقوى 
احب اسمع رايك يا دكتور الفراشات

----------


## hadi75m

> بارك الله فيك .... موضوع رائع يستحق المتابعة و التطبيق،،  ،،،

   الله يبارك فيك ونتمنى ان تتابع معنا فى الورشه التى ستفتح ان شاء الله  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

> ربنا يبارك ليك انا لى الشرف بس هستنى كتير  قبل ما اتجوز     يارب ارزق اخونا شريف بالزوجه والذريه الصالحه  والشرف لنا ياغالى   على فكره انا لى مداخله وسؤال هو ان نموذج الكراب هو الاضعف فى الهارمونيك و الجارتلى هو الاقوى  احب اسمع رايك يا دكتور الفراشات

 نعم هو الاضعف ونادر ان تجد نموذج الكراب  نمع الجارتلى هو الاقوى والاضمن للمتاجر وبالذات عند اكتمال النموذج حيث يكون الارتداد عنيف من D وايضا نماذجه تجدها بكثره  وياتى بعد نموذج الفراشات من حيث القوه والتكرار والله اعلى واعلم  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## steave987

ما شاء الله على هالشرح يسلمو ايديك
وعم نستنى الورشة بعد العيد بس دير بالك رح نعزبك كتير
وكل عام وانت والاعضاوات بخير

----------


## ابوظبي1976

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,  جزاك الله خير الجزاء عزيزي الأستاذ هادي على المجهود الوافر ما شاء الله تبارك الله... شرح ولا كتاب سكوت كارني بكل أمانة...  كل عام وانتم بخير... :Icon26:

----------


## steave987

اخ هادي
هل نقبل تصحيح بي او سي اذا كان التصحيح عبارة عن شمعة ليموزين

----------


## hadi75m

> ما شاء الله على هالشرح يسلمو ايديك
> وعم نستنى الورشة بعد العيد بس دير بالك رح نعزبك كتير
> وكل عام وانت والاعضاوات بخير

 ان شاء الله سيكون بعد العيد وكل سنه وانت طيب وجميع الامه الاسلاميه بالف خير  ولايهمك تحت امرك وامر جميع الاعضاء  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,  جزاك الله خير الجزاء عزيزي الأستاذ هادي على المجهود الوافر ما شاء الله تبارك الله... شرح ولا كتاب سكوت كارني بكل أمانة...   كل عام وانتم بخير...

   :Icon26: وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته  وجزاك الله خير الدنيا والاخره اخى الكريم/ ابوظبى 1976 وكنا نتمنى التعرف عليك فى معرض ابوظبى للفوركس ولم نسعد بذلك  اشكرك يا طيب  كل عام وانت بالف خير وعساكم الله من عواده  تحياتى ومودتى  :Icon26:

----------


## hadi75m

> اخ هادي
> هل نقبل تصحيح بي او سي اذا كان التصحيح عبارة عن شمعة ليموزين

 الاخ الكريم  بصراحه لم ارى ذلك او لم يحدث ذلك معى ولكن ان شاء الله سنراقب السوق واذا كان هناك فرصه على ما ذكرت سنضعها هنا وسنرى ماذا حدث بعدها  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

> مجهود رائع جدا ومميز جدا ,الله يعطيك العافيه 
> في الحقيقه انا اجد ظالتي عندما اعود لهذه النماذج لتاكيد الدخول والخروج من الصفقه 
> واجد في ذلك الخير الكثير والحمد لله 
> عندي مثال على هذه النماذج وهو نموذج جارتلي الذي كان قد تكون على زوج اليورو \فرنك 4H 
> اعتقد انه اكمل هدفه بوصوله الى الفايبو 38.2 من طول CD 
> بنفس الوقت كان قد تشكل نموذج جارتلي اخر على فريم الساعه والنصف ساعه ولكن صعودي
> حيث يقف السعر حول الفايبو 61.8 من طول الضلع XA 
> احب مشاركتك الراي في هذه الفرصه ولك جزيل الشكر

  

> الاخ الكريم / ابورامى  بارك الله فيك وما هذا الا الواجب تجاه اخوتى هنا وتجاه المنتدى  نعم هذا النموذج كان على فريم الديلى والاربع ساعت نموذج هبوطى وارتد الزوج منه 16725 اكثر من 80 نقطه  اما على الفريم الاصغر ساعه فهناك نموذج صعودى ومن وجهه نظرى المتواضعه ان السعر سيعود مره اخرى لاختبار D عند نفس السعر 16725 اواقل من السعر  كما وان هذا الزوج عليه ايضا على فريم 15 نموذج هابط وقد يعود مره اخرى الى 16618  النموذج هو Bearish 5 = 0 Pateern هذه النماذج ولله الحمد فيها الخير الكثير لمن يتابعها على كل الازمنه   تحياتى ومودتى

 الاخ الكريم ابورامى   تحديث لليورو - فرنك  نموذج 0=5 Pattern  وصل الى D والبيع منها كان مثالى وهبط منها اكثر من 100 نقطه   الصوره عند D      الوضع الان

----------


## AbuRomi

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
الوضع الان على شارت ساعه والنصف ساعه
نموذج جارتلي هبوطي وقد استنفذ كل الاحتمالات فاما الهبوط واما الفشل الان 
اشكرك على المتابعه 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## hadi75m

> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
> الوضع الان على شارت ساعه والنصف ساعه
> نموذج جارتلي هبوطي وقد استنفذ كل الاحتمالات فاما الهبوط واما الفشل الان 
> اشكرك على المتابعه 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 الاخ الكريم ابورامى  وانت بالف خير  النموذج هو بيرش بات  حيث ان طول الضلع CD يمثل 261.8% من الضلع BC كما وان C صححت بنسبه 50% من الضلع AB وبالتالى اذا كانت جارتلى كان لابد الايزيد الضلع CD عن 200% من الضلع BC تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

محاولة لرسم نموذج AB=CD 
و منتظر التعليق و التصحيح

----------


## hadi75m

> محاولة لرسم نموذج AB=CD  و منتظر التعليق و التصحيح

 محاوله ممتازه وصحيحه  وينقصها الحروف  واظهار فتره الشارت حتى ارجع للشارت ياطيب ممتاز

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

طيب معلش راجعها كدا يا غالي 
الرسم يوم 7 نوفمبر 2007 على الباوند ين فريم الساعة  
و اسف هتعبك معايا

----------


## hadi75m

> طيب معلش راجعها كدا يا غالي  الرسم يوم 7 نوفمبر 2007 على الباوند ين فريم الساعة   و اسف هتعبك معايا

  تمام يا باشا  الله ينور عليك  ولا تعب ولا حاجه بس انت كتر من النماذج ونحن معك ان شاء الله  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

> طيب معلش راجعها كدا يا غالي  الرسم يوم 7 نوفمبر 2007 على الباوند ين فريم الساعة   و اسف هتعبك معايا

 فرصه مزدوجه

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> تمام يا باشا  الله ينور عليك  ولا تعب ولا حاجه بس انت كتر من النماذج ونحن معك ان شاء الله  تحياتى ومودتى

 بارك الله فيك و اكثر من امثالك .. 
انا دلوقتي عرفت اطلع نموذج AB=CD و لكن من الماضي  بعد اكتمال الموجة CD  
و لكن مش عارف ازاي اعرف ان هو دا النموذج قبل  تكون الموجة CD   
و منين اعرف نهاية الموجة BC قبل  حتى اشتري من النقطة C   و يكون هدفي D

----------


## hadi75m

> *كيفيه الاستفاده والمتاجره بهذا النموذج*  *1 - الدخول بيع او شراء مع كسر B والهدف يكون D* *2- وعند الوصل الى D يمكنك عكس العمليه*  *فمثلا اذا كنت داخل شراء وكان دخولك بعد كسرB سيكون خروجك من الشراء عند D ومن ثم الدخول بيع من D وغالبا يرتد السعر الى نقطه C مره اخرى وعن تجربه وملاحظه ولكن سيكون هدفنا حسب نسب الفيبوناتشى للضلع CD وسيكون الهدف على الاقل محصور بين 23.6 % الى 38.2% من الضلع CD*

   

> الاستفاده من النموذج فى المتاجره    الحاله الاولى بعد كسر B   البيع

   

> *الشراء*   **

  

> بارك الله فيك و اكثر من امثالك .. 
> انا دلوقتي عرفت اطلع نموذج AB=CD و لكن من الماضي بعد اكتمال الموجة CD  
> و لكن مش عارف ازاي اعرف ان هو دا النموذج قبل تكون الموجة CD  
> و منين اعرف نهاية الموجة BC قبل حتى اشتري من النقطة C و يكون هدفي D

 ستعرف انه AB=CD عندما يتم كسر قمه B وبالتالى الدخول والهدف عند المستوى المقابل لتصحيح C اى لو C صححت بنسبه 50% اكتمال النموذج يكون عند 200% من BC وهكذا مع النسب الاخرى  تحياتى

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> ستعرف انه AB=CD عندما يتم كسر قمه B وبالتالى الدخول والهدف عند المستوى المقابل لتصحيح C اى لو C صححت بنسبه 50% اكتمال النموذج يكون عند 200% من BC وهكذا مع النسب الاخرى  تحياتى

 جزاك الله خير  
طيب هل الدخول من النقطة D  و الهدف C بعد اكتمال النموذج يكون اكثر مخاطرة 
و كنت عاوز اسأل حضرتك عن النماذج و نسبة نجاحها 
و كمان اكثر النماذج ظهور و اكثرها ندرا 
اسف لكثرة الاسئلة

----------


## hadi75m

> الحاله الثانيه بيع او شراء من D عند اكتمال النموذج وبهدف يتراوج بين 23.6% الى 61.8% من الضلع CD    البيع

   

> الشراء

    

> جزاك الله خير   طيب هل الدخول من النقطة D و الهدف C بعد اكتمال النموذج يكون اكثر مخاطرة  و كنت عاوز اسأل حضرتك عن النماذج و نسبة نجاحها  و كمان اكثر النماذج ظهور و اكثرها ندرا 
> اسف لكثرة الاسئلة

 تم اقتباس  الحاله الثانيه للاستفاده من النموذج فى المتاجره  عند اكتمال النموذج ندخل بيع اذا كان بيرش والاهداف المبدئيه من 23.6% الى 61.8% للضلع CD مع وقف بسيط ويفضل ان يكون عند اقرب مقاومه  فى احيان كثيره من هذا النموذج عندما يكتمل يكون الارتداد من D وبسرعه كبيره وقد يصل الى مادون A ولكن سنكتفى بهدف من 23.6% الى 61.8% من الضلع CD  اما عن نسبه نجاح النماذج ان شاء الله ستكتشفها مع الورشه وستحكم بنفسك وعن تجربه بسيطه لمده شهر نسبه نجاحها اعلى من 70% فى الوصول الى الاهداف  اكثر النماذج ظهورا جارتلى - الفراشات - الخفاش  اكثرها نجاحا الجارتلى - الفراشات  الجراب اكثرها ندرا واكثرها فشلا  ولا يهمك اسال هى افاده لى وللجميع ان شاء الله  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> تم اقتباس  الحاله الثانيه للاستفاده من النموذج فى المتاجره  عند اكتمال النموذج ندخل بيع اذا كان بيرش والاهداف المبدئيه من 23.6% الى 61.8% للضلع CD مع وقف بسيط ويفضل ان يكون عند اقرب مقاومه  فى احيان كثيره من هذا النموذج عندما يكتمل يكون الارتداد من D وبسرعه كبيره وقد يصل الى مادون A ولكن سنكتفى بهدف من 23.6% الى 61.8% من الضلع CD  اما عن نسبه نجاح النماذج ان شاء الله ستكتشفها مع الورشه وستحكم بنفسك وعن تجربه بسيطه لمده شهر نسبه نجاحها اعلى من 70% فى الوصول الى الاهداف  اكثر النماذج ظهورا جارتلى - الفراشات - الخفاش  اكثرها نجاحا الجارتلى - الفراشات  الجراب اكثرها ندرا واكثرها فشلا  ولا يهمك اسال هى افاده لى وللجميع ان شاء الله  تحياتى ومودتى 
> [/center]

 ولله انك انسان ذوق و محترم فعلا 
بارك الله في و في صحتك و في مالك و في اسرتك اللهم امين

----------


## hadi75m

> ولله انك انسان ذوق و محترم فعلا  بارك الله في و في صحتك و في مالك و في اسرتك اللهم امين

 اللهم امين وللجميع ان شاء الله بارك الله فيك  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

مثال اخر للنموذج AB=CD 
ارجو التعليق

----------


## hadi75m

> مثال اخر للنموذج AB=CD  ارجو التعليق

 انت  :Good:  :Good: وتعليقى  :015:  :015:  هل من مزيد يابطل

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> انت وتعليقى  هل من مزيد يابطل

 ولله شجعتني 
بس كفاية AB=CD كدا 
هذاكر بقية النماذج و احاول اطلع امثلة عليها   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

الباوند ين ربع ساعة  
هل هذه فرصة بيع؟؟

----------


## hadi75m

> الباوند ين ربع ساعة   هل هذه فرصة بيع؟؟

 على فريم الربع ساعه عليه نموذج اخر ومؤيد للبيع  ممكن تستخرجه  هذا النموذج سيكتمل ؟؟؟

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> على فريم الربع ساعه عليه نموذج اخر ومؤيد للبيع  ممكن تستخرجه  هذا النموذج سيكتمل ؟؟؟

 صعب لأني لسة ما قرأت بقية النماذج   :Emoticon1:  
يعني نموذج AB=CD غلط؟ ..  ولا ممكن يكون في اكثر من نموذج في نفس الوقت ما دام اتفقوا على الاتجاه من نفس النقطة؟

----------


## hadi75m

> صعب لأني لسة ما قرأت بقية النماذج  
> يعني نموذج AB=CD غلط؟ .. ولا ممكن يكون في اكثر من نموذج في نفس الوقت ما دام اتفقوا على الاتجاه من نفس النقطة؟

 نموذج AB=CD صحيح وهو جزء من النموذج الاصلى  والنموذج الاخر هو برش جارتلى  اقراه وطبق  لاحظ انه ارتد من مستوى 38.2% من الضلع CD الان وسيعاود اختباره اما الكسر او الارتداد

----------


## hadi75m

الان فتحت شمعه تحت 38.2%  والهدف ان شاء الله الى 22815 تمثل 61.8%

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

استاذ محمود .. هل لديك مؤشر يرسم النماذج و يترك القديمة على الشارت عشان اقدر اراجعها  بعد القراءة؟

----------


## hadi75m

> استاذ محمود .. هل لديك مؤشر يرسم النماذج و يترك القديمة على الشارت عشان اقدر اراجعها بعد القراءة؟

 لا يوجد عندى اى مؤشر وارجوا من الاخوه اذا كان احد عنده اى مؤشر يضعه هنا من اجل عيون اخونا جيتار  ونصيحه تعلم الهارمونيك بدون المؤشرات اولا  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## شريف دعبس

> لا يوجد عندى اى مؤشر وارجوا من الاخوه اذا كان احد عنده اى مؤشر يضعه هنا من اجل عيون اخونا جيتار  ونصيحه تعلم الهارمونيك بدون المؤشرات اولا  تحياتى ومودتى

 تأمر يا ياباشا انت و الاخ جيتار 
وكمان شارت من الاسهم المصريه
القوميه للاسمنت 
عليه واحد هارمونيك  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## hadi75m

> الباوند ين ربع ساعة   هل هذه فرصة بيع؟؟

     

> على فريم الربع ساعه عليه نموذج اخر ومؤيد للبيع   ممكن تستخرجه   هذا النموذج سيكتمل ؟؟؟

     

> نموذج AB=CD صحيح وهو جزء من النموذج الاصلى   والنموذج الاخر هو برش جارتلى  اقراه وطبق  لاحظ انه ارتد من مستوى 38.2% من الضلع CD الان وسيعاود اختباره اما الكسر او الارتداد

     

> الان فتحت شمعه تحت 38.2%    والهدف ان شاء الله الى 22815 تمثل 61.8%

   فتحت شمعه ربع ساعه جديده تحت الدعم 22825

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> لا يوجد عندى اى مؤشر وارجوا من الاخوه اذا كان احد عنده اى مؤشر يضعه هنا من اجل عيون اخونا جيتار  ونصيحه تعلم الهارمونيك بدون المؤشرات اولا  تحياتى ومودتى

 جزاك الله خير على النصيحة الغالية .. انا بس كنت عاوز اراجع الشارت بعد قراءة كل نموذج و محاولة التعرف عليه من رسم المؤشر 
عموما هبحث عنه لو لقيته هجيبه هنا

----------


## steave987

يعطيك العافية اخ هادي عندي فرصة على المجنون اربع ساعات
ممكن تتكرم وتصححلي ياها اذا فيها غلط
في حال كانت صح سادخل من227.3 بيع والهدف D

----------


## شريف دعبس

معلش حذفت التشارت علشان فيه بياناتى 
انت عارف هتلقيه فين يا محمود باشا

----------


## hadi75m

:Icon26:  

> تأمر يا ياباشا انت و الاخ جيتار  وكمان شارت من الاسهم المصريه القوميه للاسمنت  عليه واحد هارمونيك

  :Icon26: شكرا ياغالى  كل سنه وانت طيب  :Icon26:

----------


## hadi75m

> معلش حذفت التشارت علشان فيه بياناتى  انت عارف هتلقيه فين يا محمود باشا

 مفهوم يا زعيم

----------


## hadi75m

> يعطيك العافية اخ هادي عندي فرصة على المجنون اربع ساعات
> ممكن تتكرم وتصححلي ياها اذا فيها غلط
> في حال كانت حح سادخل من227.3 بيع والهدف D

 الاخ الكريم  فين الشارت

----------


## شريف دعبس

> شكرا ياغالى  كل سنه وانت طيب

  :Icon26: وانت طيب و بصحه و سعاده يا غالى :Icon26:    :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   :Icon26:  :Icon26:   :Icon26:

----------


## steave987

تم التعديل

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

شكرا لك اخي سليل عائله دعبس :Inlove:  
والله نزلت المؤشر كنت فاكره هيسهل عليا  :Emoticon1:   
هههههههه
لقيت الرسم اليدوي اسهل  :Doh:

----------


## hadi75m

> يعطيك العافية اخ هادي عندي فرصة على المجنون اربع ساعات
> ممكن تتكرم وتصححلي ياها اذا فيها غلط
> في حال كانت صح سادخل من227.3 بيع والهدف D

 نعم هى فى طولر التكوين بشرط كسر 22747 
والهدف تقريبا 226 
ولكن راقب مستوى 127% باللون الاحمر
النموذج سيكون بولش بات على الارجح

----------


## steave987

هل هذا السيناريو صحيح طبعا بعد كسر بي
لا تأخذني بس عم حاول اتقان الطريقة بمساعدتك

----------


## hadi75m

> يعطيك العافية اخ هادي عندي فرصة على المجنون اربع ساعات
> ممكن تتكرم وتصححلي ياها اذا فيها غلط
> في حال كانت صح سادخل من227.3 بيع والهدف D

  

> نعم هى فى طولر التكوين بشرط كسر 22747 
> والهدف تقريبا 226  ولكن راقب مستوى 127% باللون الاحمر
> النموذج سيكون بولش بات على الارجح

 الاخ الكريم  ها هو الباوند ين وبتوفيق من الله وحده يصل الى مستوى 127% الذى كتبنا عنه بالامس يرجى مراقبه السعر عنده اما يكسره ويتجه الى D ليكمل هدف النموذج عند 22588 او يرتد منه

----------


## hadi75m

> الباوند ين ربع ساعة   هل هذه فرصة بيع؟؟

   

> على فريم الربع ساعه عليه نموذج اخر ومؤيد للبيع   ممكن تستخرجه  هذا النموذج سيكتمل ؟؟؟

  

> صعب لأني لسة ما قرأت بقية النماذج  
> يعني نموذج AB=CD غلط؟ .. ولا ممكن يكون في اكثر من نموذج في نفس الوقت ما دام اتفقوا على الاتجاه من نفس النقطة؟

   

> نموذج AB=CD صحيح وهو جزء من النموذج الاصلى   والنموذج الاخر هو برش جارتلى  اقراه وطبق  لاحظ انه ارتد من مستوى 38.2% من الضلع CD الان وسيعاود اختباره اما الكسر او الارتداد

    

> الان فتحت شمعه تحت 38.2%    والهدف ان شاء الله الى 22815 تمثل 61.8%

     

> فتحت شمعه ربع ساعه جديده تحت الدعم 22825

    وهذا ما حدث مع نموذج AB=CD ونموذج الجارتلى على الربع

----------


## hadi75m

> الباوند ين ربع ساعة   هل هذه فرصة بيع؟؟

       

> على فريم الربع ساعه عليه نموذج اخر ومؤيد للبيع     ممكن تستخرجه   هذا النموذج سيكتمل ؟؟؟

  

> صعب لأني لسة ما قرأت بقية النماذج  
> يعني نموذج AB=CD غلط؟ .. ولا ممكن يكون في اكثر من نموذج في نفس الوقت ما دام اتفقوا على الاتجاه من نفس النقطة؟

       

> نموذج AB=CD صحيح وهو جزء من النموذج الاصلى     والنموذج الاخر هو برش جارتلى  اقراه وطبق  لاحظ انه ارتد من مستوى 38.2% من الضلع CD الان وسيعاود اختباره اما الكسر او الارتداد

       

> الان فتحت شمعه تحت 38.2%      والهدف ان شاء الله الى 22815 تمثل 61.8%

        

> فتحت شمعه ربع ساعه جديده تحت الدعم 22825

   وهذا ما حدث مع نموذج AB=CD ونموذج الجارتلى على الربع

----------


## steave987

> الاخ الكريم   ها هو الباوند ين وبتوفيق من الله وحده يصل الى مستوى 127% الذى كتبنا عنه بالامس يرجى مراقبه السعر عنده اما يكسره ويتجه الى D ليكمل هدف النموذج عند 22588 او يرتد منه

 اخي هادي حركنا الستوب لوس الى بي هل هذا يؤثر على العملية
بلشنا نحصد نتاج الطريقة ولله الحمد

----------


## steave987

> هل هذا السيناريو صحيح طبعا بعد كسر بي
> لا تأخذني بس عم حاول اتقان الطريقة بمساعدتك

 هل نقول تحققت الفرصة

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

صباح الخير يا شباب 
عيد مبارك عليكم جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## steave987

> صباح الخير يا شباب  عيد مبارك عليكم جميعا ان شاء الله

 ايه قول مسا الخير يا رجل
صح النوم اكيد هلق فقت
قوم زبطلك فنجان قهوة على كيفك ورجاع
عيدك مبارك :Wink Smile:

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> ايه قول مسا الخير يا رجل
> صح النوم اكيد هلق فقت
> قوم زبطلك فنجان قهوة على كيفك ورجاع
> عيدك مبارك

 
هههههههههه ماشي يا عم .. عندك حق احنا بقينا الظهر 
هعمل قهوة مظبوطة و ارجع على الفراشة ... يانا يالفراشة انهاردة  :Big Grin:  
كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم

----------


## hadi75m

> اخي هادي حركنا الستوب لوس الى بي هل هذا يؤثر على العملية
> بلشنا نحصد نتاج الطريقة ولله الحمد

 الاخ الكريم  كلها 30 نقطه ويصل الى الهدف ان شاء الله  وراى المتواضع الخروج على ذلك والحمد لله  بالتوفيق

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> الاخ الكريم  كلها 30 نقطه ويصل الى الهدف ان شاء الله  وراى المتواضع الخروج على ذلك والحمد لله  بالتوفيق

 هل ممكن الشراء من D ؟

----------


## steave987

> هههههههههه ماشي يا عم .. عندك حق احنا بقينا الظهر  هعمل قهوة مظبوطة و ارجع على الفراشة ... يانا يالفراشة انهاردة   كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم

 وانت طيب يا معلم
وبانتظار الفراشات

----------


## hadi75m

> صباح الخير يا شباب  عيد مبارك عليكم جميعا ان شاء الله

 صباح الخير يا باشا  كل سنه وانت طيب ودا اخر تحديث  خروج من نموذجAB=CD ونموذج الجارتلى بعد اكتماله عند D والبيع من عندها

----------


## hadi75m

> هل ممكن الشراء من D ؟

 نعم يمكن الشراء من D وذلك لاصدام السعر بترند صاعد على الاربع ساعات دعم قوى عند 22580 محتمل تكون شمعه انعكاسيه على الاربع ساعات  ولاتنسى الوقف عند 22520  ديمو

----------


## hadi75m

> هل هذا السيناريو صحيح طبعا بعد كسر بي
> لا تأخذني بس عم حاول اتقان الطريقة بمساعدتك

  

> هل نقول تحققت الفرصة

  الاخ الكريم  اعتذر لم انتبه انها فرصه اخرى غير فرصه المجنون لتشابه الشارتات مع بعضها تحياتى

----------


## steave987

> الاخ الكريم   اعتذر لم انتبه انها فرصه اخرى غير فرصه المجنون لتشابه الشارتات مع بعضها  تحياتى

 ولا يهمك الجايات اكتر من الرايحات

----------


## AbuRomi

كل عام وانتم بخير
اخي بارك الله فيك 
نماذج الهارمونيك الذي يميزها عن غيرها من الاستراتيجيات هو الستوب لوز 
فعلى حسب علمي ان وضع الستوب مربوط بنسبة مخاطره محسوبه وليست عشوائيه 
فعند النقطه التي يمكن ان يفشل عندها النموذج يكون افضل ستوب ولا داعي لان يكون اكثر من ذلك 
ارجو منك اخي حينما يسمح لك الوقت 
مزيد من الشرح حول نسبة المخاطره او المسافه التي عندها يتم التاكد من فشل النموذج 
ولك جزيل الشكر  
 وكل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## hadi75m

> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> اخي بارك الله فيك 
> نماذج الهارمونيك الذي يميزها عن غيرها من الاستراتيجيات هو الستوب لوز 
> فعلى حسب علمي ان وضع الستوب مربوط بنسبة مخاطره محسوبه وليست عشوائيه 
> فعند النقطه التي يمكن ان يفشل عندها النموذج يكون افضل ستوب ولا داعي لان يكون اكثر من ذلك 
> ارجو منك اخي حينما يسمح لك الوقت 
> مزيد من الشرح حول نسبة المخاطره او المسافه التي عندها يتم التاكد من فشل النموذج 
> ولك جزيل الشكر  
> وكل عام والجميع بخير

 وانت بالف خير  وكما تفضلتم ان الاستوب لوز مدروس  وايضا تم ذكر ذلك فى الاستفاده من النماذج فى المتاجره  وان شاءؤ الله سيتم عمل مشاركه منفصله لافضل مناطق الاستوب لوز لكل نموذج  بارك الله فيك

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

اخي محمود لي سؤال 
هل عندما نتعامل مع موجات الهارمونيك .. نهمل التحليل الكلاسيكي؟ 
اقصد عندما تتواجد فرصة  على اساس الهارمونيك ويف .. و التحليل الكلاسيكي غير متفق معها هل  ادخل ام لا؟

----------


## hadi75m

> اية رايك فى العك دة ياترى دة شكل من الاشكال اللى احنا درسناها ولا انا بالف

   هذا ليس  نموذج اخى الكريم  تحياتى

----------


## hadi75m

> اخي محمود لي سؤال  هل عندما نتعامل مع موجات الهارمونيك .. نهمل التحليل الكلاسيكي؟  اقصد عندما تتواجد فرصة على اساس الهارمونيك ويف .. و التحليل الكلاسيكي غير متفق معها هل ادخل ام لا؟

   لا طبعا لا بد ان ناخذه فى الاعتبار  وتكون الفرصه اقوى كما ذكرت سابقا بوجود شمعه انعكاسيه بالاضافه للدايفرجنس  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

نموذج  0=5 Pattern  سهم مايكروسوفت

----------


## steave987

اخي هادي لي ملاحظة صغيرة
بالنسبة الاى النماذج التي تفضلت بذكرها انا استبعد بأي شكل من الاشكال الدخول من سي
لانها مخاطرة كبيرة, الافضل والامن ,الدخول بعد كسر بي
او ماذا ترى؟؟
والله الموفق

----------


## hadi75m

> اخي هادي لي ملاحظة صغيرة
> بالنسبة الاى النماذج التي تفضلت بذكرها انا استبعد بأي شكل من الاشكال الدخول من سي
> لانها مخاطرة كبيرة, الافضل والامن ,الدخول بعد كسر بي
> او ماذا ترى؟؟
> والله الموفق

 الاخ الكريم  احترم وجهه نظرك  ولكن قل لى ما هى الاسباب ؟؟ ومن وجهه نظرى انه افضل مكان للدخول لماذا  ان تصحيح C من B سيكون من 61.8% الى 88.6% والوقف سيكون عند A او بعدها ب 5 او 10 نقاط والهدف سيكون كبير جدا بالمقارنه بالوقف  كما وانه فى حال تفعل الوقف سينعكس العمليه لانه سيكون لدينا نموذج اخر وهو AB=CD او 1-2-3 وبالتالى ستعوض خساره الوقف بربح اكبر منه ان شاء الله وكذلك من D عند اكتمال النموذج ودخول عمليه معاكسه

----------


## شريف دعبس

> الاخ الكريم  احترم وجهه نظرك  ولكن قل لى ما هى الاسباب ؟؟ ومن وجهه نظرى انه افضل مكان للدخول لماذا   ان تصحيح C من B سيكون من 61.8% الى 88.6%  والوقف سيكون عند A او بعدها ب 5 او 10 نقاط والهدف سيكون كبير جدا بالمقارنه بالوقف  كما وانه فى حال تفعل الوقف سينعكس العمليه لانه سيكون لدينا نموذج اخر وهو AB=CD  او 1-2-3 وبالتالى ستوض خساره الوقف بربح اكبر منه  وكذلك من D عند اكتمال النموذج ودخول عمليه معاكسه

    عيد سعيد عليك و على الامه الاسلاميه
لسه جى من الذبح  وهخش على اكل اللحمه 
لقيت مشاركتك الفذه تخلينى استنى علشان احيك 
وقولك انت :Good: 
و برافوا عليك 
وقف صغير مع هدف كبير و كمان ضرب الوقف = دخول عكسى ممتاز  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## steave987

> الاخ الكريم   احترم وجهه نظرك  ولكن قل لى ما هى الاسباب ؟؟ ومن وجهه نظرى انه افضل مكان للدخول لماذا  ان تصحيح C من B سيكون من _61.8% الى 88.6%_ والوقف سيكون عند A او بعدها ب 5 او 10 نقاط والهدف سيكون كبير جدا بالمقارنه بالوقف  كما وانه فى حال تفعل الوقف سينعكس العمليه لانه سيكون لدينا نموذج اخر وهو AB=CD او 1-2-3 وبالتالى ستوض خساره الوقف بربح اكبر منه  وكذلك من D عند اكتمال النموذج ودخول عمليه معاكسه

 عفوا اذا هيك معك حق لم انتبه الى ان نسبة سي من اي بي يجب ان تكون فوق 61.8%
الخسارة ستكون قليلة وستعوض بالنوذج الذي ذكرت
اتراجع عن وجهة نظري

----------


## hadi75m

> *الحاله الثانيه الشراء او البيع من* *C*    *الشراء من* *C* *والاستوب اسفل* *A** من 10 الى 15 نقطه وخصوصا اذا كان تصحيح* *C** من* *B** بنسبه 78.6% او 88.6%*

  

> اخي هادي لي ملاحظة صغيرة
> بالنسبة الاى النماذج التي تفضلت بذكرها انا استبعد بأي شكل من الاشكال الدخول من سي
> لانها مخاطرة كبيرة, الافضل والامن ,الدخول بعد كسر بي
> او ماذا ترى؟؟
> والله الموفق

   

> الاخ الكريم  احترم وجهه نظرك  ولكن قل لى ما هى الاسباب ؟؟ ومن وجهه نظرى انه افضل مكان للدخول لماذا  ان تصحيح C من B سيكون من 61.8% الى 88.6% والوقف سيكون عند A او بعدها ب 5 او 10 نقاط والهدف سيكون كبير جدا بالمقارنه بالوقف  كما وانه فى حال تفعل الوقف سينعكس العمليه لانه سيكون لدينا نموذج اخر وهو AB=CD او 1-2-3 وبالتالى ستوض خساره الوقف بربح اكبر منه وكذلك من D عند اكتمال النموذج ودخول عمليه معاكسه

   

> الاخ الكريم   ها هو الباوند ين وبتوفيق من الله وحده يصل الى مستوى 127% الذى كتبنا عنه بالامس يرجى مراقبه السعر عنده اما يكسره ويتجه الى D ليكمل هدف النموذج عند 22588 او يرتد منه

     سناخذ احدث فرصه ونقارنها بالدخول من C  الدخول سيكون محصورا بين  22972 (78.6%) الى 230 ( 88.6%)  الوقف عند 23032 +10=23042 اى 70 نقطه وقف  والهدف عند مستوى 127% للضلع BC اى عند 22677  اى ان الهدف 300 نقطه والوقف 70     اذا افترضنا تم ضرب الاستوب وكسر 23032  سيكون لدينا نموذج اخر AB=CD     ما هو رايك اخى الكريم

----------


## hadi75m

> عيد سعيد عليك و على الامه الاسلاميه  لسه جى من الذبح وهخش على اكل اللحمه  لقيت مشاركتك الفذه تخلينى استنى علشان احيك  وقولك انت و برافوا عليك  وقف صغير مع هدف كبير و كمان ضرب الوقف = دخول عكسى ممتاز

 كل سنه وانت طيب  يجعله عامر دائما وتعيش وتدبح كل سنه ياباشا   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## steave987

> ما هو رايك اخى الكريم [/center]

 كلام سليم مية مية
لسه بدي شوية فت خبز

----------


## hadi75m

> كلام سليم مية مية
> لسه بدي شوية فت خبز

 فت براحتك ونحن فى عيد الفت  كل سنه وانت طيب

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

الدولار ين 
فريم الاربع ساعات 
نموذج AB=CD  
هل لازالت فرصة البيع سارية؟؟  
و اين يوضع الستوب و على اي اساس؟

----------


## steave987

> فت براحتك ونحن فى عيد الفت   كل سنه وانت طيب

 وانت طيب يا طيب
شفلي هالفتة ممكن تتاكل ولا استنى شوي

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

باوند ين اربع ساعات  
هل هذا النموذج صحيح؟   :Hands:

----------


## hadi75m

> باوند ين اربع ساعات   هل هذا النموذج صحيح؟

  :015:  صحيح يا بطل  :015:   اسم النموذج ايه ؟

----------


## hadi75m

> وانت طيب يا طيب
> شفلي هالفتة ممكن تتاكل ولا استنى شوي

 الاخ الكريم  ارجوا منك ان تكمل رسم النموذج فى المرات القادمه تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

سيكتمل  نموذج على الباوند دولار ما اسم هذا النموذج ؟ ولماذا؟ وماهى مناطق اكتماله وستكون ايضا منطقه شراء ؟ تحياتى

----------


## AbuRomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارى فرصة شراء على زوج الباوند\ ين 
هذا الزوج العاقل  على ترند صاعد متميز جدا يتبين ذلك على شارت 4 ساعات 
حيث يصحح على الفايبو 78.6 بشكل مستمر 
وهذه هي الموجه الرابعه على التوالي التي يشكل التقاء السعر مع الترند ومع الفايبو 78.6 
مستوى دعم  متميز 
احب ان اعرف رايك بذلك  ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## steave987

> سيكتمل نموذج على الباوند دولار ما اسم هذا النموذج ؟ ولماذا؟ وماهى مناطق اكتماله وستكون ايضا منطقه شراء ؟   تحياتى

 هل هو نوذج 123
وبالنسبة للشارت يلي ارفقته مالشيئ الناقص فيه
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> صحيح يا بطل   اسم النموذج ايه ؟

  مش عارف  :Big Grin:   
قرأت كل شروط النماذج ولا واحد ينطبق :Cry Smile:

----------


## steave987

اخ هادي هل نموذج AB=CD بحاجة الى نقطة الصفر او X

----------


## hadi75m

> مش عارف   
> قرأت كل شروط النماذج ولا واحد ينطبق

 يا راجل اقرا تانى وحاول   شوف B كم نسبه تصحيحها من A

----------


## hadi75m

> هل هو نوذج 123
> وبالنسبة للشارت يلي ارفقته مالشيئ الناقص فيه
> جزاك الله الخير

 لا  حاول مره اخرى  يعنى ترسم النموذج كامل افضل

----------


## hadi75m

> اخ هادي هل نموذج AB=CD بحاجة الى نقطة الصفر او X

   لا  تحياتى

----------


## steave987

> لا   حاول مره اخرى  يعنى ترسم النموذج كامل افضل

 الاشكال الخمسة
اذا الشكل ناقصو شي خبرني شو هو زكانك

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> يا راجل اقرا تانى وحاول   شوف B كم نسبه تصحيحها من A

 
النقطة B   هي تصحيح 50 %  من XA   يعني المفروض النموذج  Crab  
و لكن النقطة D  تصحيح 161.8 % من BC 
يعني مخالف للشرط    النقطة D  تكون محصورة بين 2.24  -  3.618  من BC     :016:

----------


## steave987

لقد تفضلت بالقول ان نوذج جارتلي يحتوي ضمنا AB=BC
اليس من الأمن الدخول وفق جارتلي بدلا من AB=CD لوحدها
شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## steave987

> النقطة B هي تصحيح 50 % من XA يعني المفروض النموذج Crab   و لكن النقطة D تصحيح 161.8 % من BC  يعني مخالف للشرط   النقطة D تكون محصورة بين 2.24 - 3.618 من BC

 يمكن يتابع النزول ليصل الى 2.24 :016:

----------


## tahawy

ماشاء الله تبارك الله يااستاذ محمود على هذا الموضوع  فقط اليوم صباحا وجدت هذا الموضوع وعندما قرأت اول صفحة وجدت فيه كنزا من المعرفة فى هذا الموضوع الشيق كنت ابحث عنه ولم اتصور ان يلخصه احد ويعرضه بهذه الروعة فى العرض والترتيب والتنسيق والتطبيق حقيقة هذا الموضوع كنز ثمين اجره لك من رب العالمين فى ميزان حسناتك ولانملك الا ان نعبر عن احترامنا لك وتقديرنا ودعائنا لك ان يجزيك الله خير الجزاء فى الدنيا والاخرة جزاء مابذلت من مجهود فى اعداد هذا الموضوع  وهذا الموضوع يستحق ان يطبع وينشر ليكون مرجعا متاحا فى المكتبات

----------


## جامح2020

السلام عليكم
تابعت الموضوع من البداية ولكن بصمت والآن وبعد انتهاء الموضوع وتحميل كامل الملفات أقول لك  جزاك الله خيرا وشكر الله سعيك   :015:  :015:  :015: 
وحقيقة أنا أحب البرمجة كثيرا والآن جاء وقت الجد سأحاول أبرمج شيء يكتشف هذه النماذج آليا وننتهي من قصة البحث عنها .
حقيقة لدي برنامج يكتشف النماذج الفنية وموجات الذئب (أي والف ) والآن دعواتك معاي أنتهي من برمجة نماذج الهارمونيك . لعلها تضيف خاصية جيدة لنا .
طبعا الدايفرجنس موجود لدي ومنتهي منه والشموع كذلك منتهي من أغلب الأشكال باقي نشوف موضوع الهارمونيك هذا والظاهر أنه ليس بسهل ولكن بإذن الله لن يكون صعبا وبالتوفيق للجميع  :016:   وأعيد وأكرر جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي على هذا العرض السهل والممتع .  :015:  :015:  :015:  
أيضا سؤال بيني وبينك ما رأيك في موضوع طريقة جان  :016:  وهل برأيك ممكن يصل الشباب لشيء . 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## hadi75m

> الاشكال الخمسة
> اذا الشكل ناقصو شي خبرني شو هو زكانك

  رائع  :015:  :015:  :015:   تعديل بسيط يا طيب   المفروض تصحيح D من الضلع BC يكون 50% وبالتالى لو صعد عنها قليلا لايفسد النموذج طالما لم يتم كسر A وفى هذه الحاله البيع من D رائع  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## شريف دعبس

نموذج جارتلى تعليمى قوى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t30701.html

----------


## hadi75m

> باوند ين اربع ساعات     هل هذا النموذج صحيح؟

      

> صحيح يا بطل      اسم النموذج ايه ؟

  

> مش عارف   
> قرأت كل شروط النماذج ولا واحد ينطبق

      

> يا راجل اقرا تانى وحاول      شوف B كم نسبه تصحيحها من A

  

> النقطة B هي تصحيح 50 % من XA يعني المفروض النموذج Crab   و لكن النقطة D تصحيح 161.8 % من BC  يعني مخالف للشرط   النقطة D تكون محصورة بين 2.24 - 3.618 من BC

 الاخ الكريم جيتار   ماهى النماذج التى من الممكن ان تصحح B فيها بنسبه 50% ؟ برافو  3 نماذج  1- جارتلى (Gartley) 2- الخفاش (The Bat) 3- الكابوريا (The Crab) هذه الخطوه الاولى لمعرفه او توقع النموذج  2- تصحيح C من الضلع AB هنا كما تفضلت ان ال C صححت بنسبه 88.6% وبالتالى هى من تحدد طول الضلع CD  فى الجارتلى  النسبه المقابله ل 88.6% هى 112.9%  وتكون D بين 61.8% - 78.6% من الضلع XA      وبالتالى النموذج الذى ارفقته ليس جارتلى لان من شروطه ان AB=CD ونموذجك لا يتوفر فيه ذلك         اذن يتبقى لدينا نموذجان من شروطهما تصحيح B   يكون 50%   الخفاش  من شروطه AB اقل من او تساوى CD اى CD اكبر من او تساوى AB النسبه المقابله ل 88.6% هى 127%      وتصحح Dمن الضلع XA بنسبه 88.6%    وبالتالى قد سيمتد الى 22543   كما بالشكل        وبالتالى الشروط حتى الان تنطبق على هذا النموذج ويبطل بكسر X   اما ما تفضلت به انه كراب بالشكل الذى ارفقته خطا  لان من شروط الكراب ان D تتجاوز X وفى شارتك لم يحدث ذلك  وسيكون شارت الجراب كمايلى تم اخذ النسبه الاولى لتصحيح D من BC عند 261.8 % حيث من الممكن ان تمتد الى 361.8%  او ان تصحح D من XA بنسبه 161.8%        تم استبعاد الفراشه وذلك لان تصحيح B يبدا من 61.8% الى 88.6%   ان شاء الله تكون وضح الصوره    تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

> الدولار ين  فريم الاربع ساعات  نموذج AB=CD   هل لازالت فرصة البيع سارية؟؟   و اين يوضع الستوب و على اي اساس؟

      النموذج صحيح حتى سعر 11224 ومن باع من عند 11224 حقق اكثر من 150 نقطه وكان خروجه عند     الخروج  11056 تمثل 61.8% من الضلع CD  المهم الدخول عند اكتمال النموذج ومن اول لمسه ياغالى  كما بالشارت

----------


## hadi75m

> لقد تفضلت بالقول ان نوذج جارتلي يحتوي ضمنا AB=BC
> اليس من الأمن الدخول وفق جارتلي بدلا من AB=CD لوحدها
> شكرا اخي الكريم

 صحيح وتكون نسبه نجاح الدخول عاليه  بدرجه اكبر من AB=CD منفردا  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

> النقطة B هي تصحيح 50 % من XA يعني المفروض النموذج Crab   و لكن النقطة D تصحيح 161.8 % من BC  يعني مخالف للشرط   النقطة D تكون محصورة بين 2.24 - 3.618 من BC

 تمام  :015:

----------


## hadi75m

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله يااستاذ محمود على هذا الموضوع   فقط اليوم صباحا وجدت هذا الموضوع وعندما قرأت اول صفحة وجدت فيه كنزا من المعرفة فى هذا الموضوع الشيق كنت ابحث عنه ولم اتصور ان يلخصه احد ويعرضه بهذه الروعة فى العرض والترتيب والتنسيق والتطبيق حقيقة هذا الموضوع كنز ثمين اجره لك من رب العالمين فى ميزان حسناتك ولانملك الا ان نعبر عن احترامنا لك وتقديرنا ودعائنا لك ان يجزيك الله خير الجزاء فى الدنيا والاخرة جزاء مابذلت من مجهود فى اعداد هذا الموضوع   وهذا الموضوع يستحق ان يطبع وينشر ليكون مرجعا متاحا فى المكتبات

 بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم  تحياتى ومودتى    

> السلام عليكم
> تابعت الموضوع من البداية ولكن بصمت والآن وبعد انتهاء الموضوع وتحميل كامل الملفات أقول لك  جزاك الله خيرا وشكر الله سعيك  
> وحقيقة أنا أحب البرمجة كثيرا والآن جاء وقت الجد سأحاول أبرمج شيء يكتشف هذه النماذج آليا وننتهي من قصة البحث عنها .
> حقيقة لدي برنامج يكتشف النماذج الفنية وموجات الذئب (أي والف ) والآن دعواتك معاي أنتهي من برمجة نماذج الهارمونيك . لعلها تضيف خاصية جيدة لنا .  رائع وننتظر منك ذلك ونتمنى ان تضعه بالمنتدى خدمه لاخوانك بالمنتدى  
> طبعا الدايفرجنس موجود لدي ومنتهي منه والشموع كذلك منتهي من أغلب الأشكال   يا حبذا لو وضعت مجهودك فى الدايفرجنس وما توصلت اليه من برمجه فى موضوع الدايفرجنس للحاج سمير صيام ونكون شاكرين لك  
> باقي نشوف موضوع الهارمونيك هذا والظاهر أنه ليس بسهل ولكن بإذن الله لن يكون صعبا وبالتوفيق للجميع   مش صعب عليك ان شاء الله طالما هناك الاراده   وأعيد وأكرر جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي على هذا العرض السهل والممتع .  
> أيضا سؤال بيني وبينك ما رأيك في موضوع طريقة جان  وهل برأيك ممكن يصل الشباب لشيء .  ان شاء الله سيصلوا وبكل تأكيد الى نتائج رائعه تحت قياده الاخ تامر والموضوع اكثر من رائع ويستحق المتابعه والاهتمام وعن نفسى ساركز معهم عسى ان نصل معهم الى نتيجه مرضيه بعون الله  
> والسلام عليكم

 بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم  وونتظر منك المزيد  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

> نموذج جارتلى تعليمى قوى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t30701.html

   طيب يازعيم ضعه هنا يا غالى   :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## الهـــــاجري

قـــــيام ...!!!!!!!!  تصفــــيق بحرارة الوجـــدان    ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله تبارك الله   اذكروا الله ايها القراء   انا برب طلقـــــــــــــات برجع امخمخ واتكتك   بحط فراشي بموضوعك

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> الاخ الكريم جيتار   ماهى النماذج التى من الممكن ان تصحح B فيها بنسبه 50% ؟ برافو  3 نماذج  1- جارتلى (Gartley) 2- الخفاش (The Bat) 3- الكابوريا (The Crab) هذه الخطوه الاولى لمعرفه او توقع النموذج  2- تصحيح C من الضلع AB هنا كما تفضلت ان ال C صححت بنسبه 88.6% وبالتالى هى من تحدد طول الضلع CD  فى الجارتلى  النسبه المقابله ل 88.6% هى 112.9%  وتكون D بين 61.8% - 78.6% من الضلع XA      وبالتالى النموذج الذى ارفقته ليس جارتلى لان من شروطه ان AB=CD ونموذجك لا يتوفر فيه ذلك         اذن يتبقى لدينا نموذجان من شروطهما تصحيح B   يكون 50%   الخفاش  من شروطه AB اقل من او تساوى CD اى CD اكبر من او تساوى AB النسبه المقابله ل 88.6% هى 127%      وتصحح Dمن الضلع XA بنسبه 88.6%    وبالتالى قد سيمتد الى 22543   كما بالشكل        وبالتالى الشروط حتى الان تنطبق على هذا النموذج ويبطل بكسر X   اما ما تفضلت به انه كراب بالشكل الذى ارفقته خطا  لان من شروط الكراب ان D تتجاوز X وفى شارتك لم يحدث ذلك  وسيكون شارت الجراب كمايلى تم اخذ النسبه الاولى لتصحيح D من BC عند 261.8 % حيث من الممكن ان تمتد الى 361.8%  او ان تصحح D من XA بنسبه 161.8%        تم استبعاد الفراشه وذلك لان تصحيح B يبدا من 61.8% الى 88.6%   ان شاء الله تكون وضح الصوره    تحياتى ومودتى

  وضحت الصورة يا استاذي... المشاركة دي بينتلي حاجات كتيرة مكنتش واخد بالي منها  :015:

----------


## عمران حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ما اروعك  شرح مميز و متناسق  
ارجو من احد الاخوة تجميعه وو ضعه في ملف وورد 
كما ارجوممن لديه خبر ان يبرمجه لنا هذا بعد اذانك اخي

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> ما اروعك  شرح مميز و متناسق  
> ارجو من احد الاخوة تجميعه وو ضعه في ملف وورد 
> كما ارجوممن لديه خبر ان يبرمجه لنا هذا بعد اذانك اخي

 
في اول مشاركة هتلاقي ملفين باسم HADI75_HARMONIC 
نزلهم .. هتلاقي الشرح كامل بدون مشاركات باذن الله

----------


## فادي كفوف

> بما انه النموذج على فريم الديلي راح انتظر الاغلاق لليوم لو اسفل نقطة الكسر ندخل ان شاء الله 
> او ممكن تضع اوردر بيع على 1.9375وستب على 1.9410  
> لانه مستوى نقطه الكسر عند السعر 1.9380 تقريبا 
> والستب يبقى فوقها من 20 الى 30 نقطه  
> لو 50 يبقىافضل لانه هذا زوج الكيبل حركته كبيرة شوي

  

> مابدها اتنين يحكوا فيها 
> تحت B 
> الافضل تحت فايبو 61
> على 0.7515  
> الفروض طبعا تحت C
> حماية للصفقه من التذبذب 
> لكن هذا الزوج السلحفاة
> يدعم الهدف ضعف الباوند 
> وشكله هنا راح يطير لفوق  
> ...

 على بركة الله يا صديقي   انا مش متابعي سلوك الباوند واليورو   فهل يؤثر وجود نموذج يؤيد الهبوط في الباوند على صفقة الملكي ؟

----------


## faissal

> على بركة الله يا صديقي   انا مش متابعي سلوك الباوند واليورو   فهل يؤثر وجود نموذج يؤيد الهبوط في الباوند على صفقة الملكي ؟

  
بالنسبه لي زوج اليورو ملكي ممكن جدا يقودنا الى استنباط الصعود او الهبوط للباوند 
عندما تضخ رؤوس الاموال في هذا الكروس وتهرب من الزوج الرئيسي 
وحركة صعود هذا الزوج اتت قبل هبوط الباوند دولار والله اعلم مجرد وجهة نظر  
وماعلينا الا المتابعه للتااكد من هذا ان شاء الله

----------


## faissal

> شو رايكم ياجماعه بالملكي 
> للمناقشه

 تم الدخول 0.7549 ماركت  
الستب 0.7515
الهدف 
0.7660
قبل فايبو 1.27 ب 6 نقاط حسابا للارتداد   

> وخلونا نتابع سيناريو الباوند دولار التاني 
> بانتظار الكسر ل B 
> وهدف تقريبا 200 نقطه  
> مع ستب صغير فوق نقطة الكسر ب 25 نقطه

 تم الكسر بنجاح يدعم الهبوط صعود الملكي ان شاء الله

----------


## فادي كفوف

> تم ضرب الاستوب وبخساره 70 نقطه   وتم الدخول بيع من ضرب الاستوب وبهدف الى 19290 ان شاء الله الاستوب 19450

 اخوي ابو فريد  هل ستنتظر اغلاق اليوم ام الدخول مباشرة ؟  نقلت هذه المشاركة من الورشة منعا للتشتيت

----------


## فادي كفوف

محاولة في هذا اليوم الميت   المجنون نصف ساعة  بوليش باترفلاي  الدخول بكسر B

----------


## faissal

الباوند دولار ينازع ضد الهبوط  قد نشاهد ارتفاع للسعر الى فايبو 61.8 عند محيط 1.9570  وتعتبر ان شاء الله مناطق دخول بيع  والهدف ل D  او فتح شمعه يوم جديد اسفل C  طبعا لم يتم الدخول بيع رغم كسر C  لانه اغلق السعر فوق مستوى نقطة الكسر وتم فتح شمعه يوم جديد فوق C  وليس اسفلها

----------


## faissal

> شو رايكم ياجماعه بالملكي 
> للمناقشه

   

> صيدة موفقة يا فيصل   كسر ل B واعادة اختبار   والهدف 7668   اين نضع الوقف  ؟

  

> مابدها اتنين يحكوا فيها 
> تحت B 
> الافضل تحت فايبو 61
> على 0.7515  
> الفروض طبعا تحت C
> حماية للصفقه من التذبذب 
> لكن هذا الزوج السلحفاة
> يدعم الهدف ضعف الباوند 
> وشكله هنا راح يطير لفوق  
> ...

 وصل السعر الى 0.7580 محققا 30 نقطه من نقطة الدخول ماركت 
30*2=60 لانه زوج ملكي 
مازلنا نتطلع الى الهدف ان شاء الله 0.7660

----------


## faissal

هذا الزوج راح يجيب الجلطه بطئ جدا في حركته  
ماعلينا 
AUDJPY 
فريم الديلي بانتظار وضوح نوع النموذج اكثر خاصة انه B صححت 50% 
ارجح باتر فلاي 
نقطة الدخول D 
100.50   
شو رايكم

----------


## faissal

شارت الغاز عقود شهر ابريل باترفلاي  نقطة الدخول كانت D

----------


## faissal

الذهب  باترفلاي  دخل السعر مناطق البيع من 945 الى 950  من دخل من 945 حقق تقريبا 8 دولار حيث وصل السعر الى محيط 937  السعر للمتابعه دايفرجنس بيع على الديلي ايضا

----------


## فادي كفوف

> الباوند دولار ينازع ضد الهبوط  قد نشاهد ارتفاع للسعر الى فايبو 61.8 عند محيط 1.9570  وتعتبر ان شاء الله مناطق دخول بيع  والهدف ل D  او فتح شمعه يوم جديد اسفل C  طبعا لم يتم الدخول بيع رغم كسر C  لانه اغلق السعر فوق مستوى نقطة الكسر وتم فتح شمعه يوم جديد فوق C  وليس اسفلها

 اخ يا فيصل   الاخبار خربت الدنيا يا فيصل  :No3:   اليورو باوند كنت حاط ترينجل استوب وتفعل وبانتظار اغلاق اليوم لمزيد من التاكيد والدخول مرة اخرى   ما رايك في الباوند الانتظار فقد يصل الى 50 فيبو وهي متوافقة مع ملامسة الترند الهابط  :016:

----------


## faissal

> اخ يا فيصل   الاخبار خربت الدنيا يا فيصل   اليورو باوند كنت حاط ترينجل استوب وتفعل وبانتظار اغلاق اليوم لمزيد من التاكيد والدخول مرة اخرى    ما رايك في الباوند الانتظار فقد يصل الى 50 فيبو وهي متوافقة مع ملامسة الترند الهابط

 نصيبنا كده نعمل ايه 
بعد ماكان محقق الملكي اكثر من 30 نقطه 
ننتظر ونشوف والستب لم يضرب بعد  
بالنسبه للباوند دولار لو تم اختبار الترند الهابط بنجاح  عند محيط 1.9640 فايبو 50 
يمكن اكون انا ذكرت سابقا فايبو 61.8 
خطأ مطبعي 
على كده اما الاختراق والدخول شراء مع شمعه اليوم الجديد او الاغلاق اسفل الترند والدخول بيع مع شمعه يوم جديد لاننا على الديلي 
والله اعلم

----------


## golden2000

الاستاذ هادى مش ظاهر النهردة
انشاء الله المانع خير

----------


## طارق سعد الدين

اخواني الاعزاء  فرصة بيع على المجنون   في حال اغلاق الشمعة الحالية بشمعة انعكاس ندخل ماركت   بستوب الهاي 211.96  و هدف 210.90  و الله الموفق

----------


## faissal

الذهب فريم الساعه

----------


## فادي كفوف

> نصيبنا كده نعمل ايه 
> بعد ماكان محقق الملكي اكثر من 30 نقطه 
> ننتظر ونشوف والستب لم يضرب بعد  
> بالنسبه للباوند دولار لو تم اختبار الترند الهابط بنجاح عند محيط 1.9640 فايبو 50 
> يمكن اكون انا ذكرت سابقا فايبو 61.8 
> خطأ مطبعي 
> على كده اما الاختراق والدخول شراء مع شمعه اليوم الجديد او الاغلاق اسفل الترند والدخول بيع مع شمعه يوم جديد لاننا على الديلي 
> والله اعلم

 تحديث   الملكي وصل قبل الاستوب ب 5 نقاط وعاد للاغلاق فوق B (باعتقادي وضع ايجابي )  الباوند وصل للمستوى المذكور فيبو 50 + ترند هابط بالمسطرة   اعتقد الدخول الان مناسب   رايكم دام فضلكم

----------


## golden2000

> الاستاذ هادى مش ظاهر النهردة
> انشاء الله المانع خير

 وكمان الاستاذ على سمير ليه يومين مش ظاهر
انتم فين
خير انشاءالله

----------


## فادي كفوف

> وكمان الاستاذ على سمير ليه يومين مش ظاهر
> انتم فين
> خير انشاءالله

 فعلا الشباب مسجلة غياب اليوم   مخصوم منهم 6 سنين  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## golden2000

> فعلا الشباب مسجلة غياب اليوم    مخصوم منهم 6 سنين

 مش شايف انه قليل حبتين

----------


## alysamir

> وكمان الاستاذ على سمير ليه يومين مش ظاهر
> انتم فين
> خير انشاءالله

 اعتذر للتأخير و لكن عندي مشكلة في الانترنت قريبا تتحل 
و معذرة حاج محمود اوعي تسجلني غياب :No3:

----------


## hadi75m

> الاستاذ هادى مش ظاهر النهردة
> انشاء الله المانع خير

  

> وكمان الاستاذ على سمير ليه يومين مش ظاهر
> انتم فين
> خير انشاءالله

   

> فعلا الشباب مسجلة غياب اليوم    مخصوم منهم 6 سنين

   

> مش شايف انه قليل حبتين

  

> اعتذر للتأخير و لكن عندي مشكلة في الانترنت قريبا تتحل 
> و معذرة حاج محمود اوعي تسجلني غياب

 هلا بالاحبه  بصراحه الغياب لان الكمبيوتر كان فيه عطل  وان شاء الله من الغد متابعين معكم  انت اتسجلت غياب خلاص ياعلى  شكرا اخى جولدن شكرا يافادى  تحياتى لكم جميعا

----------


## فادي كفوف

> اعتذر للتأخير و لكن عندي مشكلة في الانترنت قريبا تتحل 
> و معذرة حاج محمود اوعي تسجلني غياب

   

> هلا بالاحبه   بصراحه الغياب لان الكمبيوتر كان فيه عطل  وان شاء الله من الغد متابعين معكم  انت اتسجلت غياب خلاص ياعلى  شكرا اخى جولدن شكرا يافادى   تحياتى لكم جميعا

 الحمد لله على السلامة  :AA:

----------


## فادي كفوف

> مش شايف انه قليل حبتين

  شايف الخصومات بتعمل ايه  :Big Grin:

----------


## hadi75m

> الحمد لله على السلامة

 الله يسلمك ياغالى     

> شايف الخصومات بتعمل ايه

  شفت يافادى  افضل حاجه الخصومات وانت اول واحد ياغالى يتوقع عليك خصومات

----------


## فادي كفوف

المجنون   فراشة في عز البرد (بوليش)  الاربع ساعات  الدخول بعد كسر B

----------


## فادي كفوف

> الله يسلمك ياغالى        شفت يافادى   افضل حاجه الخصومات وانت اول واحد ياغالى يتوقع عليك خصومات

  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  نسيت   :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## golden2000

> اعتذر للتأخير و لكن عندي مشكلة في الانترنت قريبا تتحل 
> و معذرة حاج محمود اوعي تسجلني غياب

 الف حمد لله على السلامة اخ على

----------


## golden2000

> هلا بالاحبه   بصراحه الغياب لان الكمبيوتر كان فيه عطل  وان شاء الله من الغد متابعين معكم  انت اتسجلت غياب خلاص ياعلى  شكرا اخى جولدن شكرا يافادى   تحياتى لكم جميعا

 الف سلامة ليك وللكومبيوتر

----------


## golden2000

برضو النهردة غياب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hadi75m

> برضو النهردة غياب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ياغالى مش مسجل غياب اليوم ولكن يوم الجمعه  له وضعيه خاصه  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## صقر بغداد

انشاءالله بعد ما تغيب يا استاذنا

----------


## hadi75m

> هذه فرصه للمراقبه فقط   حيث سنطبق فيها الطريقه الرابعه لاختراق الترند بين النقطه A و C  نقطه الدخول من سعر الافتتاح او من 14760 الى 14740  الاهداف  الهدف الاول 14896  الثانى 14966  الثالث 15028  الاخير قمه النموذج عند 15195  الاستوب 14650 تحت نقطه B بعشرين نقطه حيث ان الفرصه على الديلى فقد لا تحقق اهدافها الا مع نهايه الاسبوع  والله اعلى واعلم   والله الموفق

  تحديث لهذه الفرصه  وصل السعر الى الهدف الاول والثانى وارتد قبل الهدق الثالث ب 15 نقطه حيث وصل الهاى الى 15013

----------


## faissal

المؤشر ادى فرصه جميله على المجنون اربع ساعات 
جاب هدفين
وفي طريقه الى الثالث

----------


## faissal

> شارت الغاز  عقود شهر ابريل باترفلاي  نقطة الدخول كانت D

 الصفقه دي لس فعالة وجابت هدفها الاول على فايبوناتشي 1.414

----------


## hadi75m

> المجنون   فراشة في عز البرد (بوليش)  الاربع ساعات   الدخول بعد كسر B

 تمام ياغالى المهم الان كسر B وكمان كان عليه فرصه بالامس وتحدث عنها الاخ طارق وحقق الهدف من الضلع DC حتى مستوى 61.8%  ولم ندخل عليهل لان الاستوب سيكون كبير عند 214

----------


## hadi75m

> انشاءالله بعد ما تغيب يا استاذنا

     ان شاء الله اخى صقر بغداد  المشكله كانت مع الكمبيوتر  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## سمير صيام

> الصفقه دي لس فعالة وجابت هدفها الاول على فايبوناتشي 1.414

 الله يكرمك يافيصل يارب
عشان انا عايز املا الانبوبة عشان خلصت ومستنى الغاز ينزل عشان اعرف اخدها بسعر ارخص 
وياريت متحرمناش من الحاجت الحلوة دى وياريت تشوف لنا كمان شارت العيش ان وجد عشان سامع انه هيغلوه  :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

راح ادور على شارت العيش 
لكن الى حين ان اجده راح اضع ليك شارت السكر والقهوة :Big Grin:   على فكرة السكر عليه دايفرجنس بيع على الاربع ساعات يعني راح يرخص ان شاء الله
وشارت الماء عليك
ما انت قاعد جنب النيل العظيم :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> راح ادور على شارت العيش 
> لكن الى حين ان اجده راح اضع ليك شارت السكر والقهوة  على فكرة السكر عليه دايفرجنس بيع على الاربع ساعات يعني راح يرخص ان شاء الله
> وشارت الماء عليك
> ما انت قاعد جنب النيل العظيم

 ماشى ياعم فيصل 
بارك الله فيك عشان نبقى نستورد من بره لانه عندنا ماشى عكس الشارت الاسعار العالمية تنزل عندنا يغلا ولو طلع فى الاسواق العالمية برضه يغلا مش عارف تيجى ازاى بس غالبا الحكومة شايلة الدايفرجنس السلبى من المؤشرات  :Big Grin:

----------


## golden2000

> الله يكرمك يافيصل يارب  عشان انا عايز املا الانبوبة عشان خلصت ومستنى الغاز ينزل عشان اعرف اخدها بسعر ارخص  وياريت متحرمناش من الحاجت الحلوة دى وياريت تشوف لنا كمان شارت العيش ان وجد عشان سامع انه هيغلوه

 معندكش غاز طبيعى يا استاذ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> معندكش غاز طبيعى يا استاذ سمير

 للاسف لسه لم يدخل عندنا الغاز الطبيعى مع انه دخل فى كل المنطقة الا شارعنا مع انه شارع رئيسى لكن خلال اسبوعين ان شاء الله سيتم التعاقد عليه

----------


## golden2000

> للاسف لسه لم يدخل عندنا الغاز الطبيعى مع انه دخل فى كل المنطقة الا شارعنا مع انه شارع رئيسى لكن خلال اسبوعين ان شاء الله سيتم التعاقد عليه

 خلاص بعد دخول الغاز الطبيعى انشاء الله  ابقى اخد الانبيب اللى عندك

----------


## faissal

موضوع الستب مع الهارمونيك على كده لازمه دراسه اوسع وادق لوضعه في المكان المناسب منعا للدخول في التذبذب
بانتظار رايي الشباب على الورشه

----------


## hadi75m

> موضوع الستب مع الهارمونيك على كده لازمه دراسه اوسع وادق لوضعه في المكان المناسب منعا للدخول في التذبذب   بانتظار رايي الشباب على الورشه

 براى ان المشكله ليست فى الاستوب بقدر ما هو عدم الالتزام من الفريق وكمان ياصاصا مش عاوزين غاز عاوزين فوركس  الاستوب واضح يافيصل فى كل الفرص ولكن عدم المتابعه هى المشكله

----------


## alysamir

السلام عليكم 
شارت الفرنك دولار لدينا نموذجين 
الاول علي شارت النصف ساعة نموج جارتلي ثم بات و اعتقد انة سيكون تصحيح للفرنك قبل معاودة الهبوط لتحقيق نموذج البيتر فلاي لشارت 4 ساعات و يدعم نموذج 4 ساعات نموذج كلاسيكي ايضا بنفس الهدف نريد رأيك حاج محمود 
التوصية شراء من السعر الحالي ماركت مع افتتاح السوق و الاستوب  علي 1.0830 و الهدف الاول علي 1.0890 و الثاني 1.0908 و هي نفسها تمثل نقطة اعادة اختبار للنقطة B علي شارت 4 ساعات 
ثم البيع من 1.0908 و باستوب علي 1.0945 و بهدف نموذج البيتر فلاي علي 1.0785فيبو 161.8  بانتظار التصحيح

----------


## alysamir

استكمالا للفرنك دولار اري و الله اعلم انة علي وشك تكون رأس و كتفين علي الدايلي و في طور الانتهاء من تشكيل الكتف الايمن و هدف النموذج يتطابق ايضا مع نموذج الهارمونيك الدايلي  بالنسبة لنموذج الهارمونيك علي الدايلي اري ممكن تكون نموذج جارتلي و نقطة فيبو 88.6 من الضلع AB هي نفسها هدف نموذج 4 ساعات الذي ارفقتة في المشاركة السابقة و لكن المشكلة بالمؤشرات فالماكد لازال يؤيد البيع بقوة و CCI علية ديفراجنس مؤيد للشراء فياريت يا حاج محمود تفدنا بمثل هذة الحالات من حيث تعارض المؤشرات مع النماذج ايه بيكون التصرف بمثل هذة الحالات

----------


## alysamir

يورو دولار 
نموذج في اطار التكوين علي الدايلي النموذج فراشة بيع من 1.4905و باستوب علي 1.4960 و بهدف النموذج علي الدايلي نريد رأيك حاج محمود في نقطة الدخول 
بالنسبة للشارت علي الربع ساعة الدخول من 1.4810 و باستوب علي 1.4785 و بهدف نموذج الكراب و هو نفسة فيبو 88.6 من نموذج الدايلي يدعم النموذج وجود ديفراجنس ايجابي علي شارت الساعة يدعم الصعود ملحوظة النموذج الصغير اعتمدت علي النسب فية لشارت التريد

----------


## alysamir

ين دولار 
شارت الساعة نموذج كراب اكتمل و السعر صحح لفيبو 38.2 عند النقطة 107.33 و السعر وصل لها تقريبا و لكن يوجد نموذج وتد هابط تم اختراقة لاعلي هدف النموذج هو نفسة فيبو 61.8 لنموذج الكراب و بالتالي اري و الله اعلم الشراء من 107.7 عند نقطة اعادة الاختبار مرة اخري و باستوب علي 106.80 و الهدف علي 107.71 يدعم النموذج وجود ديفراجنس ايجابي علي شارت الساعة بانتظار التصحيح

----------


## alysamir

يورو فرنك 
شارت الساعة اكتمل نموذج AB=CD و صحح الي فيبو 61.8 يلتقي السعر الان عند امتداد خط AC
في حالة الكسرخط AC حاج محمود هل المفروض في حالة الكسر ان يمتد السعر الي النقطة A ام ممكن يرتد من الهدف الثاني عند فيبو 61.8 ليحقق نموذج الوتد المكسور

----------


## فادي كفوف

> الله يكرمك يافيصل يارب  عشان انا عايز املا الانبوبة عشان خلصت ومستنى الغاز ينزل عشان اعرف اخدها بسعر ارخص  وياريت متحرمناش من الحاجت الحلوة دى وياريت تشوف لنا كمان شارت العيش ان وجد عشان سامع انه هيغلوه

   

> راح ادور على شارت العيش  
> لكن الى حين ان اجده راح اضع ليك شارت السكر والقهوة  على فكرة السكر عليه دايفرجنس بيع على الاربع ساعات يعني راح يرخص ان شاء الله
> وشارت الماء عليك 
> ما انت قاعد جنب النيل العظيم

  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## فادي كفوف

> براى ان المشكله ليست فى الاستوب بقدر ما هو عدم الالتزام من الفريق  وكمان ياصاصا مش عاوزين غاز عاوزين فوركس   الاستوب واضح يافيصل فى كل الفرص ولكن عدم المتابعه هى المشكله

 فعلا لم تكن هناك متابعة  وان شاء الله ستكون متابعة اكثر

----------


## alysamir

يورو ين شارت الربع الساعة نموذج بات مكتمل التكوين سيكون البيع من  159.08 الي 159.15 باستوب علي 159.25  و الهدف فيبو 38.2 من الضلع CD و الثاني فيبو 61.8 كما مبين بالشارت
لم اقدر احلل الزوج لوجود تذبذب عالي علي الزوج حاج محمود عاوزين رأيك هل انت موافق معي علي بيعة باهداف التصحيح للنموذج  اذا تم ضرب الاستوب سيكون هدف النموذج هو كراب و يكون الدخول شراء من 159.21 و باستوب علي 159 و بهدف اول علي 159.50

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم 
> شارت الفرنك دولار لدينا نموذجين 
> الاول علي شارت النصف ساعة نموج جارتلي ثم بات و اعتقد انة سيكون تصحيح للفرنك قبل معاودة الهبوط لتحقيق نموذج البيتر فلاي لشارت 4 ساعات و يدعم نموذج 4 ساعات نموذج كلاسيكي ايضا بنفس الهدف نريد رأيك حاج محمود 
> التوصية شراء من السعر الحالي ماركت مع افتتاح السوق و الاستوب علي 1.0830 و الهدف الاول علي 1.0890 و الثاني 1.0908 و هي نفسها تمثل نقطة اعادة اختبار للنقطة B علي شارت 4 ساعات 
> ثم البيع من 1.0908 و باستوب علي 1.0945 و بهدف نموذج البيتر فلاي علي 1.0785فيبو 161.8 بانتظار التصحيح

 متفق معك بها وايضا على الديلى نموذج بولش جارتلى واكتمال D من 810 الى 770 وان شاء الله ستكون فرصه ممتازه لتوافق فريم الاربع ساعات مع الديلى على نقطه الدخول وبالتالى ستكون نقطه الدخول من 10810 الى 10770 والوقف عند 10700 والاهداف ستكون من 23.6% الى 61.8% من الضلع DC  والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## hadi75m

> يورو دولار 
> نموذج في اطار التكوين علي الدايلي النموذج فراشة بيع من 1.4905و باستوب علي 1.4960 و بهدف النموذج علي الدايلي نريد رأيك حاج محمود في نقطة الدخول 
> بالنسبة للشارت علي الربع ساعة الدخول من 1.4810 و باستوب علي 1.4785 و بهدف نموذج الكراب و هو نفسة فيبو 88.6 من نموذج الدايلي يدعم النموذج وجود ديفراجنس ايجابي علي شارت الساعة يدعم الصعود ملحوظة النموذج الصغير اعتمدت علي النسب فية لشارت التريد

 تمام ولكن على الربع ساعه هناك اكثر من احتمال للنماذج وان شاء الله سنبيع من 14890 والاستوب كما تفضلت  سنراقبه جيدا ان شاء الله

----------


## faissal

بداية موفقه ان شاء الله لاسبوعنا الثاني  زوج الباوند استرالي  فريم النصف ساعه احتمال انه يكون نموذج بات   بانتظار رايكم لانزالها في ورشة الفرص الهدف 2.1315  الستب 2.1225  الدخول ماركت من 2.1270 الى 2.1280

----------


## الفقير الى الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  استرالي - دولار  كلاكيت تاني مره   بيرش بترفلاي  الزوج يعود مره اخرى الى نقطه D ننتظر شمعة انعكاسيه   ونبيع بأذن الله تعالى   عايز رايك يا فيصل ....... مش انت شريكي في ازواج الاسترالي   :Big Grin:

----------


## faissal

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  استرالي - دولار  كلاكيت تاني مره   بيرش بترفلاي  الزوج يعود مره اخرى الى نقطه D ننتظر شمعة انعكاسيه   ونبيع بأذن الله تعالى   عايز رايك يا فيصل ....... مش انت شريكي في ازواج الاسترالي

 اان شايف انه ممكن يطلع الى  
فوق اكثر لو كان نموذج باترفلاي 
لانه نسبه التصحيح 78.6  
في نموذج ال  abcd 
ممكن انه تمتد الى1.618 و 2.24 او 2.618 
cd من ab 
ومافيش شمعه انعكاسيه الى الان 
رغم وجود دايفرجنس البيع على اكثر من فريم
ممكن يتكون عندنا دبل توب على الساعه
عند 0.9250
مع الدايفرجنس السلبي 
فرصه جيده فعلا للمراقبه  
شفلي الشارت التاني للوتد

----------


## فادي كفوف

صباح الخير على الجماعة الحلوين اللي هنا  :Inlove:

----------


## الفقير الى الله

> اان شايف انه ممكن يطلع الى  
> فوق اكثر لو كان نموذج باترفلاي 
> لانه نسبه التصحيح 78.6  
> في نموذج ال abcd 
> ممكن انه تمتد الى1.618 و 2.24 او 2.618 
> cd من ab 
> ومافيش شمعه انعكاسيه الى الان 
> رغم وجود دايفرجنس البيع على اكثر من فريم
> ممكن يتكون عندنا دبل توب على الساعه
> ...

 وتد ونص وتلات تربع  :Good:   كنت لسه بتكلم عليه مع ابو فريد على الانسبيك  :Asvc:   يبقى الافضل انتظار الزوج ........ عند الحد العلوي للوتد ........   ويا سلاااااااااااام لما يكون معانا شمعه انعكاسيه ............. ومفيش مانع من دايفرجنس  :013:

----------


## الفقير الى الله

> صباح الخير على الجماعة الحلوين اللي هنا

 صباح الجمال على الناس الغايبين اللي هناك   :Big Grin:   منور يا غالي

----------


## faissal

> بداية موفقه ان شاء الله لاسبوعنا الثاني  زوج الباوند استرالي  فريم النصف ساعه احتمال انه يكون نموذج بات   بانتظار رايكم لانزالها في ورشة الفرص الهدف 2.1315  الستب 2.1225  الدخول ماركت من 2.1270 الى 2.1280

   اعمل ايه معه قولوا لي انتم  لو رجع تاني ان شاء الله ندخل ونكبر الهدف الى مابعد ال C

----------


## الفقير الى الله

> اعمل ايه معه قولوا لي انتم  لو رجع تاني ان شاء الله ندخل ونكبر الهدف الى مابعد ال C

 معلش يا فيصل خليك انت الكبير  :Asvc:   ان شاء الله تعالى يرجع تاني وندخل عليه

----------


## alysamir

يورو دولار شارت الساعة نموذج بيتر فلاي الدخول من 1.4805 الي 1.4810 و الاستوب علي 1.4785 و الهدف الاول نموذج الجارتلي علي 1.4854 و الثاني في حال كسر خط 100 فيبو يكون نموذج البيتر فلاي كما يدعم النموذج ديفراجنس ايجابي علي شارت الساعة

----------


## alysamir

يورو ين لدينا نموذجين الاول جارتلي ثم بات بيع من 159.20 الي 159.27 فيبو 88.6 و استوب فوق النقطة A ب10 نقاط يعني الاستوب علي 159.42 و بالتالي نعكس الصفقة شراء بهدف نموذج AB=CD و هدف النموذج 159.81 اما اذا لم يضرب الاستوب يكون هدفنا الاولنموذج الجارتلي علي 158.65 الي 158.47

----------


## alysamir

يورو ين ايضا نموذج علي 4 ساعات بس اهدافة اعلي و يتاكد بكسر 158.15

----------


## alysamir

يورو فرنك نموذج AB=CD للمتابعة نترقب اغلاق الشمعة

----------


## a7md 3ziz

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد: بصراحة هذه أول مشاركة لي في الموضوع، وأريد أن أتقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير للأخ هادي على طرحة وتعليمه لنا المتاجرة باستخدام الهارمونيك، والشكر موصول لكافة فريق العمل على رأسهم مشرفنا القدير سمير صيام وبقية الأخوة الكرام.. ودعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والربح الوفير.. لقد ألقيت نظرة سريعة على الموضوع الأصلي ( المختصر المفيد في الهارمونيك ) وقد كان الشرح وافيا وكاملا - والكمال لله سبحانه- وبصراحة أخي هادي كفيت ووفيت، ولكني واجهت صعوبة في التعلم، ليس لعدم وضوح الشرح ولكن لعدم تفرغي لمتابعة الفرص واستخراج النماذج على مختلف الفريمات ولعدم استطاعتي المشاركة معكم بشكل مستمر أو شبه مستمر، والأهم من ذلك عدم معرفتي بكيفية رسم النماذج، وبسبب ذلك ابتعدت عن الموضوع وقلبي يميل له، وصرت أتابعه بصمت كل ماسنحت لي الفرصة، حتى عثرت اليوم على مؤشر الهارمونيك الذي وضعه لنا الأخ freedomfighter جزاه الله خيرا، وبصراحة المؤشر أكثر من رائع وهو يرسم النموذج بعد اكتماله إلخ.. كما تم شرحه، فأصبح لدي بريق أمل في المتاجرة باستخدام الهارمونيك ولو بعد اكتمالها، وألف ألف شكر للأخ freedomfighter على هذا المؤشر الرائع. وأخيرا لدي بعض الأسئلة للأخ هادي أرجو الإجابة عليها إن أمكن: 1- أيهما أكثر أمانًا المتاجرة بعد اكتمال النموذج أم قبل اكتماله؟ 2- من أين أقوم برسم الفيبوناتشي على النموذج؟ هل أقوم برسمها على النموذج كاملاً أم على نقاط معينة؟ مع الأخذ في الإعتبار أنني أتاجر على النماذج المكتملة فقط؟ انتهت الأسئلة ولي طلب أخير وأرجو أن لا أثقل عليك أخي هادي، وهو أن ترفق لي تمبلت لأي شارت تختاره مرسومة فيه الفيبوناتشي بجميع المستويات التي تستخدمها ولك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير.  مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري.. a7md9187 albahhar334 سابقًا

----------


## hadi75m

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد: بصراحة هذه أول مشاركة لي في الموضوع، وأريد أن أتقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير للأخ هادي على طرحة وتعليمه لنا المتاجرة باستخدام الهارمونيك، والشكر موصول لكافة فريق العمل على رأسهم مشرفنا القدير سمير صيام وبقية الأخوة الكرام.. ودعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والربح الوفير..  بارك الله فيك  لقد ألقيت نظرة سريعة على الموضوع الأصلي ( المختصر المفيد في الهارمونيك ) وقد كان الشرح وافيا وكاملا - والكمال لله سبحانه- وبصراحة أخي هادي كفيت ووفيت، ولكني واجهت صعوبة في التعلم، ليس لعدم وضوح الشرح ولكن لعدم تفرغي لمتابعة الفرص واستخراج النماذج على مختلف الفريمات ولعدم استطاعتي المشاركة معكم بشكل مستمر أو شبه مستمر، والأهم من ذلك عدم معرفتي بكيفية رسم النماذج، وبسبب ذلك ابتعدت عن الموضوع وقلبي يميل له، وصرت أتابعه بصمت كل ماسنحت لي الفرصة، حتى عثرت اليوم على مؤشر الهارمونيك الذي وضعه لنا الأخ freedomfighter جزاه الله خيرا، وبصراحة المؤشر أكثر من رائع وهو يرسم النموذج بعد اكتماله إلخ.. كما تم شرحه، فأصبح لدي بريق أمل في المتاجرة باستخدام الهارمونيك ولو بعد اكتمالها، وألف ألف شكر للأخ freedomfighter على هذا المؤشر الرائع. وأخيرا لدي بعض الأسئلة للأخ هادي أرجو الإجابة عليها إن أمكن: 1- أيهما أكثر أمانًا المتاجرة بعد اكتمال النموذج أم قبل اكتماله؟  هناك 4 طرق للمتاجره كما بالملف  1- الدخول بعد كسر او اختراق b بهدف الى d  2- الدخول بيع او شراء من c وبالذات عندما تكون صححت من 78.6% الى 88.6% من الضلع ab والهدف d 3- البيع او الشراء من عند النقطه d وبهدف من 23.6% الى 61.8% من الضلع dc  4- بيع او شراء بعد كسر او اختراق خط الترند بين النقطتين a و  c افضلهم  رقم 2 و رقم 3 لان الوقف بسيط وهدف كبير  2- من أين أقوم برسم الفيبوناتشي على النموذج؟ هل أقوم برسمها على النموذج كاملاً أم على نقاط معينة؟ مع الأخذ في الإعتبار أنني أتاجر على النماذج المكتملة فقط؟  طالما انك تتاجر على النماذج المكتمله فقط اذن لا بد وان ترسىم الفيبوناتشى للضلع xa والضلع cd  انتهت الأسئلة ولي طلب أخير وأرجو أن لا أثقل عليك أخي هادي، وهو أن ترفق لي تمبلت لأي شارت تختاره مرسومة فيه الفيبوناتشي بجميع المستويات التي تستخدمها ولك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير.  مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري.. a7md9187  albahhar334 سابقًا

 الاخ الكريم البحار  هذه هى مستويات الفيبوناتشى والتى يجب ان تكون من ضمن المؤشر  00 38.2 50 70.7 78.6 88.6 100 112.9 127 141.4 150 161.8 200 224 261.8 314 361.8 اى استفسار تحت امرك   تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## golden2000

حبيت امسى على الاحبة لانى مشفتكمش امبارح
مساء الخير

----------


## alysamir

> حبيت امسى على الاحبة لانى مشفتكمش امبارح
> مساء الخير

 مساء الفل يا باشا

----------


## alysamir

يورو ين دايلي تم كسر النقطة b بشمعة دايلي قوية الدخول سيكون من 159 الي 158.70 و باستوب علي 157.90 و الهدف علي الاول 165 و الثاني علي 168.50 الصفقة سوينقية لمن اراد الدخول عليها يا حاج محمود شوف عاوز تعدل الاهداف فيها و نضعها بالفرص انا بتكلم عن طريقتي في الدخول و لك حرية التعديل

----------


## alysamir

كندي دولار شارت 4 ساعات نموذج بيتر فلاي بولش الشراء يكون من 0.9910 الي 0.9918 و باستوب  علي 9870 و الهدف الاول 0.9971 و الثاني 1.0008 و الثالث 1.0068  ملحوظة هامة السعر الي الان لم يصل الي مناطق 0.9918 و بالتالي سيتم الانتظار لحين اكتمال النموذج بالكامل حتي يصل الي فيبو 161.8

----------


## faissal

متابعه لفرصة الذهب

----------


## faissal

استرالي ين للمتابعه

----------


## a7md 3ziz

> الاخ الكريم البحار   هذه هى مستويات الفيبوناتشى والتى يجب ان تكون من ضمن المؤشر  00 38.2 50 70.7 78.6 88.6 100 112.9 127 141.4 150 161.8 200 224 261.8 314 361.8 اى استفسار تحت امرك   تحياتى ومودتى

 بارك الله فيك وغفر لك ولوالديك أخي هادي.. كفيت ووفيت وإجابات واضحة زي نور الشمس.

----------


## a7md 3ziz

> 2- من أين أقوم برسم الفيبوناتشي على النموذج؟ هل أقوم برسمها على النموذج كاملاً أم على نقاط معينة؟ مع الأخذ في الإعتبار أنني أتاجر على النماذج المكتملة فقط؟  طالما انك تتاجر على النماذج المكتمله فقط اذن لا بد وان ترسم الفيبوناتشى للضلع xa والضلع cd

 ألا يمكن الإكتفاء بالرسم على ضلع واحد xa أو cd مثلا؟، إذا يمكن ذلك فأيها أفضل بالرسم عليه؟ وإذا كان لابد من رسمهما معا فكيف أتعامل معهما وعلى أي منهما أحدد الدخول والخروج؟ خاصة أن الخطوط حينها ستكون كثيرة ومتقاربة من بعضها البعض؟ أرجو توضيح الغرض من رسمهما معًا وآلية التعامل معهما، فمشكلتي الآن هي هذه النقطة أما بقية الشرح فهو واضح.. ولك خالص شكري وتقديري..

----------


## golden2000

لا اسكت الله لكم صوتا

----------


## faissal

اليور دولار ديلي   نموذج باتر فلاي   السعر وصل لنقطة الدخول للمتابعه البيع  كان من 1.5054 الى 1.5150 دايفرجنس بيع على الساعه

----------


## hadi75m

> ألا يمكن الإكتفاء بالرسم على ضلع واحد xa أو cd مثلا؟، إذا يمكن ذلك فأيها أفضل بالرسم عليه؟ وإذا كان لابد من رسمهما معا فكيف أتعامل معهما وعلى أي منهما أحدد الدخول والخروج؟ خاصة أن الخطوط حينها ستكون كثيرة ومتقاربة من بعضها البعض؟ أرجو توضيح الغرض من رسمهما معًا وآلية التعامل معهما، فمشكلتي الآن هي هذه النقطة أما بقية الشرح فهو واضح.. ولك خالص شكري وتقديري..

    الاخ الكريم / البحار  لا يمكن الاكتفاء بضلع واحد الا فى الحاله التاليه  اذا كانت النقطه D تمثل الحد الاقصى لامتدادها من XA  مثال سنفترض اننا فى نموذج الفراشه وكانت D عند 161.8% من الضلع XA هنا لا ننظر لامتداد D من الضلع XA اما اذا كانت اقل من ذلك  لابد من رسم الفيبوناتشى من BC لمعرفه امتدادها  ومقارنه ذلك مع الضلع XA فاذا لم تصل الى الحد الاعلى عند 161.8% من الضلع XA فانه من المحتمل ان تمتد لتصل الى 161.8%  وفى كل الاحوال يفضل قياس نسب الفيبوناتشى للضلعين حتى تكون على بينه  التعامل فى الخروج والدخول يكون على امتداد D من الضلع XA فهو اقوى من الضلع BC  اما عن كثر الخط فكما ترى بمعظم الشارتات التى اضعها اضع نسب الفيبوناتشى من الضلع XA ووضع مستطيل احمر لامتداد D من الضلع BC او العكس  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

> لا اسكت الله لكم صوتا

   بارك الله فيك لا تقلق اخى الكريم معظم المتابعين للاسف مشغولين واخوك اولهم  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## golden2000

> بارك الله فيك  لا تقلق اخى الكريم معظم المتابعين للاسف مشغولين واخوك اولهم   تحياتى ومودتى

 منتظرينك على احر من الجمر

----------


## a7md 3ziz

> الاخ الكريم / البحار  لا يمكن الاكتفاء بضلع واحد الا فى الحاله التاليه  اذا كانت النقطه D تمثل الحد الاقصى لامتدادها من XA  مثال سنفترض اننا فى نموذج الفراشه وكانت D عند 161.8% من الضلع XA هنا لا ننظر لامتداد D من الضلع XA اما اذا كانت اقل من ذلك لابد من رسم الفيبوناتشى من BC لمعرفه امتدادها ومقارنه ذلك مع الضلع XA فاذا لم تصل الى الحد الاعلى عند 161.8% من الضلع XA فانه من المحتمل ان تمتد لتصل الى 161.8%  وفى كل الاحوال يفضل قياس نسب الفيبوناتشى للضلعين حتى تكون على بينه  التعامل فى الخروج والدخول يكون على امتداد D من الضلع XA فهو اقوى من الضلع BC  اما عن كثر الخط فكما ترى بمعظم الشارتات التى اضعها اضع نسب الفيبوناتشى من الضلع XA ووضع مستطيل احمر لامتداد D من الضلع BC او العكس  تحياتى ومودتى [/center]

 شكرا لك أخي هادي لقد وضحت الفكرة الآن.. وجزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## فادي كفوف

مساء الخير   ابو فريد , فيصل , سمير , محمد , علي وباقي الاخوى   دايما في البال بس الظروف   سامحونا على التقصير

----------


## AbuRomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهتحيه طيبه للجميع
نموذج على شارت الديلي GBP\USD 
Pattern _5-0 تشكل امس وهدفه 1.9681 ارى انه يمكننا ان نثق به
بالاضافه لذلك كان لازاما على الباوند انه يعود ليختبر مستوى 38.2 عند 1.9739 
فالى الهدف الاول ان شاء الله

----------


## AbuRomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بما ان العوده للمشاركه قد تقررت 
فهذا نموذج اخر على USD\JPY=30M 
جارتلي اظنه سيتحول الى بات ,ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الساعه 
ونقررعلى اثر شمعة انعكاس تؤكد البيع  ان شاء الله 
امنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## AbuRomi

فعلا  الجارتلي  تحول الى بات 
Max Price  106.57

----------


## AbuRomi

هذا نموذج اخر على GBP\JPY-------30M
نموذج AB=CD  و الهدف 209.50

----------


## AbuRomi

> فعلا الجارتلي تحول الى بات 
> Max Price 106.57

 مبروووووووووووووووووك تحقق الهدف   =106.37  
ولو انه كان في عدم ثقه بالنموذج حيث تحول مره اخرى الى فراشه

----------


## AbuRomi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه للجميع
> نموذج على شارت الديلي GBP\USD 
> Pattern _5-0 تشكل امس وهدفه 1.9681 ارى انه يمكننا ان نثق به
> بالاضافه لذلك كان لازاما على الباوند انه يعود ليختبر مستوى 38.2 عند 1.9739  
> فالى الهدف الاول ان شاء الله

 تحديث
لمن فاتته الفرصه
 فقد عدنا الى نقطة الدخول الافضل عند مستوى 23.6 
مع ستوب 40 نقطه

----------


## AbuRomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فرصه اخرى على     ---- USD\CHF  ---4H 
 Crab mini Price =1.0469

----------


## AbuRomi

المجنون ومن على شارت نصف الساعه 
Pattern _5-0 --------Mini Price C=209.55 
اذا  تحقق النموذج فالهدف=211.40

----------


## AbuRomi

> هذا نموذج اخر على GBP\JPY-------30M
> نموذج AB=CD و الهدف 209.50

 مبروووووووووووك تحقق هدف التموذج  
ارجو الحذر الان حيث يتشكل اكثر من نموذج صاعد 
على كل الاحوال هذا هو الهارمونيك وهذه هي النماذج 
وليكن في الحسبان ان النموذج الذي يفشل فذلك تاكيد على قوة الترند 
وتكون اشاره صادقه للمضي مع الترند حيث يسير 
امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق 
اخوكم ابورومي

----------


## AbuRomi

> المجنون ومن على شارت نصف الساعه 
> Pattern _5-0 --------Mini Price C=209.55 
> اذا تحقق النموذج فالهدف=211.40

 ارجو المعذره   النموذج يستوفي شروطه على 210.40 فقط 
وللعلم هناك نموذج اخر على شارت 4 ساعات 
نموذج فراشه قد تهبط من 216.40

----------


## AbuRomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهلدي نموذج جارتلي على شارت الديلي
GBP\JPY=======DAILY 
Mini Price===207.26 
قد لا يتوافق هذا النموذج مع بعض التحليلات 
وقد يكون كذلك ولربما يتحول النموذج الى بات 
انتظر اراء الاخوه الذين اناروا لنا الطريق في عشق هذه النماذج 
مع الشكر

----------


## AbuRomi

متابعه للمجنون 
نموذج ال Bat  ومن شارت الساعه والاربع ساعات يحذر من هذا المستوى 
ونلاحظ كذلك اصرار الدببه على تحقيق مكاسب اكثر قبيل الخبر المتوقع 
الساعه 1ونصف بتوقيت السعوديه 
المتوقع انتصار الدببه حيث ان نتيجة الخبر السابق كانت ايجابيه ولم تغير على الواقع 
امنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## AbuRomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يبدو انه اليوم هو يوم الفصل 
نلاحظ  زوج الدولار \ين  قد وصل الى نقطه حاسمه هو الاخر على شارت اليومي

----------


## AbuRomi

وهذا 
الدولار\فرنك  شارت الاسبوعي

----------


## AbuRomi

جمعه مباركه عليكم ان شاء الله 
اتسائل اين هم  بل اين الغالي ابو فريد 
اخي بارك الله فيك اخوانك في المتداول بحاجه ماسه لتواجدك معنا
 انظر هذا الكندي الاخر قد وصل الى طريق مسدود

----------


## hadi75m

> جمعه مباركه عليكم ان شاء الله  
> اتسائل اين هم بل اين الغالي ابو فريد 
> اخي بارك الله فيك اخوانك في المتداول بحاجه ماسه لتواجدك معنا 
> انظر هذا الكندي الاخر قد وصل الى طريق مسدود

 الاخ الكريم / ابو رومى جمعه مباركه على الجميع ان شاء الله اشكرك على جهدك فى اليومين الماضيين ونتمنى ان تستمر على ذلك  موجودين يا طيب ولكن هناك بعض الظروف التى منعتنى من المشاركه الجديه هذا الاسبوع وان شاء الله سأعود مع الاسبوع القادم ونتابع السوق لحظه بلحظه  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## mahmoud123456

حسب مؤشر الهارمونيك اخواني هل الدخول  من داخل المربع الاحمر شراء صحصيح وهل الخول متوافق مع المؤشرات 
مع المحبة

----------


## faissal

AUDJPY 
كنا نبهنا لهذه الفرصه سابقا 
ووصل السعر الى 100.45 
وهبط منها اكثر من 100 نقطه الى الان 
للمتابعه

----------


## فادي كفوف

> الاخ الكريم / ابو رومى  جمعه مباركه على الجميع ان شاء الله اشكرك على جهدك فى اليومين الماضيين ونتمنى ان تستمر على ذلك  موجودين يا طيب ولكن هناك بعض الظروف التى منعتنى من المشاركه الجديه هذا الاسبوع وان شاء الله سأعود مع الاسبوع القادم ونتابع السوق لحظه بلحظه   تحياتى ومودتى

 والله كلنا يا معلم  الظروف صعبة  :No3:

----------


## faissal

> AUDJPY 
> كنا نبهنا لهذه الفرصه سابقا 
> ووصل السعر الى 100.45 
> وهبط منها اكثر من 100 نقطه الى الان 
> للمتابعه

  
400 نقطه في يومين

----------


## hadi75m

> 400 نقطه في يومين

   تمام يا صاصا  خد كمان الفرص دى وشوف مجموع نقاطها كام فى هذا الاسبوع  الفرصه الاولى وضعهل لخونل فريدوم فيتر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/589592-26-post.html اليورو - استرالى  الدخول من 16050  الوقف 15920  الاهداف  16150  16310 16380 16440 الهدف الاول تحقق  والسعر الان 16298  هناك من دخل على هذه الفرصه وللاسف اغلقها خوفا من الخساره وكنت مصمم على الاستمرار فيها اما ضرب استوب او تحقيق الهدف الاول على الاقل ولكن خرجت منه بربح 50 نقطه  ما اريد ان اقوله هو الصبر الصبر على الفرصه حتى تصل لاهادافها  ساقوم بعض الفرص ومجموع النقاط التى تحققت وخصوصا فقط على ازواج الين ليعرف الجميع ان الهارمونيك كنز امام اعيوننا ولكن لا نستغله بشكل جيد  للاسف الجميع يريد فرص Take WAY السريعه

----------


## hadi75m

الدولار - ين    500 نقطه

----------


## hadi75m

الكندى - دولار  485 نقطه

----------


## hadi75m

اليورو - ين  400 نقطه

----------


## hadi75m

الباوند - ين  800 نقطه فى 3 ايام فقط

----------


## hadi75m

الاسترالى - كندى  240 نقطه

----------


## hadi75m

الفرنك - ين  120 نقطه

----------


## hadi75m

> 400 نقطه في يومين

     

> تمام يا صاصا   خد كمان الفرص دى وشوف مجموع نقاطها كام فى هذا الاسبوع  الفرصه الاولى وضعهل لخونل فريدوم فيتر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/589592-26-post.html اليورو - استرالى  الدخول من 16050  الوقف 15920  الاهداف  16150  16310 16380 16440 الهدف الاول تحقق  والسعر الان 16298  هناك من دخل على هذه الفرصه وللاسف اغلقها خوفا من الخساره وكنت مصمم على الاستمرار فيها اما ضرب استوب او تحقيق الهدف الاول على الاقل ولكن خرجت منه بربح 50 نقطه  ما اريد ان اقوله هو الصبر الصبر على الفرصه حتى تصل لاهادافها  ساقوم بعض الفرص ومجموع النقاط التى تحققت وخصوصا فقط على ازواج الين ليعرف الجميع ان الهارمونيك كنز امام اعيوننا ولكن لا نستغله بشكل جيد   للاسف الجميع يريد فرص Take WAY السريعه

     

> الدولار - ين    500 نقطه

     

> الكندى - دولار   485 نقطه

      

> اليورو - ين   400 نقطه

      

> الباوند - ين    800 نقطه فى 3 ايام فقط

     

> الاسترالى - كندى    240 نقطه

     

> الفرنك - ين    120 نقطه

 اى المجموع 3045 نقطه فى اسبوع  المهم الصبر على الفرصه صحيح الكثير وانا اولهم لن اصبر حتى ان يصل السعر الى بدايه النموذج عند النقطه X ما اريد ان اقوله ان نماذج الهارمونيك تستحق ان تتعلمها او على الاقل تعرف النماذج وتستخدم المؤشرات الخاصه بها وتصبر على الفرصه حتى تحقق هدفك من الدخول بها  اتمنى للجميع التوفيق

----------


## faissal

> اى المجموع 3045 نقطه فى اسبوع   المهم الصبر على الفرصه صحيح الكثير وانا اولهم لن اصبر حتى ان يصل السعر الى بدايه النموذج عند النقطه X ما اريد ان اقوله ان نماذج الهارمونيك تستحق ان تتعلمها او على الاقل تعرف النماذج وتستخدم المؤشرات الخاصه بها وتصبر على الفرصه حتى تحقق هدفك من الدخول بها  اتمنى للجميع التوفيق   
> [/center]

 معك في هذا يا ابو فريد  يجب علينا تصديق مانراه من نماذج وماتحققه من اهداف  لانه اكثير ينظر لنموذج معين وهدفه 400 نقطه مثلا فيهرب مباشرة ويقول الواحد في نفسه مستحيل شو 400 نقطه   فلما بنشوف 30 او 50 نقطه وعند اول ارتداد للسعر لبعض النقاط نخرج من الصفقه وبعد الخروج نجد انه السعر اخذ طريقه في اتجاه الهدف واكثر  الفرص التي تحقق اهداف كبيرة تكون على فريم الاربع ساعات ومافوق والي يشتغل على نموذج على فريم ديلي او اسبوعي فيجب هنا الصبر الصبر الصبر لانه راح يكون الهدف مش اقل من 500 نقطه في بعض الاحيان وزمن تحقيقه يمتد لاكثر من 3 ايام في بعض الاحيان او اكثر من اسبوع وننسى انه السوق بيع وشراء  صعود وهبوط وذبذبه  وفي النتيجه الوصول الى الهدف   همسه جميله. :Inlove:  جبتها منين دي  للاسف الجميع يريد فرص Take WAY السريعه  :016:  
مصطلح فوركسي جديد

----------


## faissal

اليورو دولار على الديلي عليه نموذج رائع ان شاء الله 
شمعه يوم الجمعه اغلقت على نموذج شمعه حيرة  
الشارتات تتكلم ندخل بيع في حالة كسر الضلع السفلي للمثلث وفتح شمعه اسفله

----------


## AbuRomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهبارك الله فيك يا اخي على مجهودك المميز
زوج الباوند\دولار
على شارت 4 ساعات ارى فراشه  وانتظر اختراق B  
نتابعه معا ان شاء الله 
بالمناسبه هذا الزوج خلال الشهرين الماضيين  وهو يراوح مكانه بدون اي تقدم 
فماذا تقول في الشهر المقبل 
تقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## فادي كفوف

> اليورو دولار على الديلي عليه نموذج رائع ان شاء الله 
> شمعه يوم الجمعه اغلقت على نموذج شمعه حيرة  
> الشارتات تتكلم ندخل بيع في حالة كسر الضلع السفلي للمثلث وفتح شمعه اسفله

  متنساش يا فيصل الملكي   اللي خرجت منه بربح بسيط  :No3:   حقق هدفه اللي كنا بنستناه عند 7660   والان اكتمل النموذج الباترفلاي مع حتة دوجي تفرح القلب  :AA:   ان شاء الله حبيع مع الافتتاح و هدف اول 7550  وهدف تاني مع قلب جامد 7410

----------


## داي ترايدر

السلام عليكم  اخواني هذه مشاركة بسيطة أرفق فيها نموذج AB=CD لليورو/ دولار و اللي حسب الشارت رايح ل: 1.6800 و ربما يتحقق في الشهور القادمة و الله أعلم:

----------


## golden2000

> السلام عليكم  اخواني هذه مشاركة بسيطة أرفق فيها نموذج AB=CD لليورو/ دولار و اللي حسب الشارت رايح ل: 1.6800 و ربما يتحقق في الشهور القادمة و الله أعلم:

 مشكور
بس الفريم الشهرى يحتاج الى راس مال عالى  لو انا هدخل عليه

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم  اخواني هذه مشاركة بسيطة أرفق فيها نموذج AB=CD لليورو/ دولار و اللي حسب الشارت رايح ل: 1.6800 و ربما يتحقق في الشهور القادمة و الله أعلم:

 الاخ الكريم / جمال  النمموذج سيتاكد صحته باختراق النقطه B ولكن هناك خطا بسيط ياغالى وهى ان C صححت بنسبه 38.2% حسب الشارت الذى ارفقته وبالتالى النسبه المقابله لها هى 224% وليست 261.8%  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## داي ترايدر

> مشكور
> بس الفريم الشهرى يحتاج الى راس مال عالى لو انا هدخل عليه

 هههههة، معك حق أخي :Asvc:  رزقك الله و ايانا من حيث لا تحتسب..

----------


## hadi75m

> متنساش يا فيصل الملكي   اللي خرجت منه بربح بسيط   حقق هدفه اللي كنا بنستناه عند 7660   والان اكتمل النموذج الباترفلاي مع حتة دوجي تفرح القلب   ان شاء الله حبيع مع الافتتاح و هدف اول 7550   وهدف تاني مع قلب جامد 7410

  تمام ياغالى  وهى من الفرص التى يتم اعدادها لهذا الاسبوع ان شاء الله  عليك عقوبه وضع 5 فرص على الاربع ساعات وفرصتان على الديلى  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## داي ترايدر

> الاخ الكريم / جمال   النمموذج سيتاكد صحته باختراق النقطه B ولكن هناك خطا بسيط ياغالى وهى ان C صححت بنسبه 38.2% حسب الشارت الذى ارفقته وبالتالى النسبه المقابله لها هى 224% وليست 261.8%   تحياتى ومودتى

 بارك الله فيك أخي محمود لكن عندي استفسار بسيط هو أني لم أفهم لماذا النسبة المقابلة ل:38.2% هي 224% بينما في الواقع هي: 261%، هل لأن الامتداد للموجة عند تحقيق الهدف هي: 224% أم هناك سر آخر؟  سؤالي محمود هذا بعد أن لاحظت بأن جميع النسب الأخرى صحيحة: 38.2% يقابلها 224%  50% يقابلها 200%  70.7% يقابلها 141.4% 61.8% يقابلها 161.8% 78.6.% يقابلها 127%

----------


## hadi75m

> بارك الله فيك أخي محمود لكن عندي استفسار بسيط هو أني لم أفهم لماذا النسبة المقابلة ل:38.2% هي 224% بينما في الواقع هي: 261%، هل لأن الامتداد للموجة عند تحقيق الهدف هي: 224% أم هناك سر آخر؟  سؤالي محمود هذا بعد أن لاحظت بأن جميع النسب الأخرى صحيحة: 38.2% يقابلها 224%  50% يقابلها 200%  70.7% يقابلها 141.4% 61.8% يقابلها 161.8%  78.6.% يقابلها 127%

 الاخ الكريم / جمال  هى النسب التى وضعها كارنى سكوت فى نموذج ab=cd  اما فى الفراشات فقد يحدث لها امتدادات ويمكنك مراجعه شرح الجداول فى صفحه رقم اعتقد من 7 الى 15 على ما اتذكر  وايضا الجدول مشروح فى ملف pdf تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم      الحمد لله رب العالمين واشهد ان لا اله الى هو وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيئا قدير    واصلى واسلم على سيد الخلق والمرسلين والمبعوث رحمه للعاملين سيدنا وامامنا محمد بن عبدالله عليه افضل الصوات والسلام

 الاخ الكريم جمال  هذا جدول النسب لكل نموذج وكما ترى مستوى 38.2% يبدا من 224% وينتهى عند 261.8% فى النماذج فيما عدا نموذج AB=CD والذى من شروطه انه غالبا AB=CD فى الطول السعرى والزمنى والجارتلى تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## faissal

> متنساش يا فيصل الملكي   اللي خرجت منه بربح بسيط   حقق هدفه اللي كنا بنستناه عند 7660   والان اكتمل النموذج الباترفلاي مع حتة دوجي تفرح القلب   ان شاء الله حبيع مع الافتتاح و هدف اول 7550  وهدف تاني مع قلب جامد 7410

 للاسف خرجنا بدري من الفرصه دي لانه جنني طالع نازل متل السلحفاة  :Big Grin:    

> تمام ياغالى   وهى من الفرص التى يتم اعدادها لهذا الاسبوع ان شاء الله  عليك عقوبه وضع 5 فرص على الاربع ساعات وفرصتان على الديلى   تحياتى ومودتى

  
ليه باشا  :Inlove: مشغول شوي قبل الظهر بدورة مكتب العمل

----------


## hadi75m

> للاسف خرجنا بدري من الفرصه دي لانه جنني طالع نازل متل السلحفاة    
> ليه باشا مشغول شوي قبل الظهر بدورة مكتب العمل [/center]

  مش انت يا صاصا  اخونا فادى  وطالما رديت انت عقوبتك اكبر 20 فرصه  ربنا يعينك ويوفقك  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

> متنساش يا فيصل الملكي   اللي خرجت منه بربح بسيط   حقق هدفه اللي كنا بنستناه عند 7660   والان اكتمل النموذج الباترفلاي مع حتة دوجي تفرح القلب   ان شاء الله حبيع مع الافتتاح و هدف اول 7550   وهدف تاني مع قلب جامد 7410

 الوقف سيكون عند 7777  والاهداف كمايلى  7575 7515 7470  والتوفيق من عند الله

----------


## فادي كفوف

> تمام ياغالى   وهى من الفرص التى يتم اعدادها لهذا الاسبوع ان شاء الله  عليك عقوبه وضع 5 فرص على الاربع ساعات وفرصتان على الديلى   تحياتى ومودتى

 تمام يا فندم   علم وينفذ   فرصة الملكي مخصومة من العقوبة ؟  :Emoticon1:

----------


## فادي كفوف

> للاسف خرجنا بدري من الفرصه دي لانه جنني طالع نازل متل السلحفاة  
> [/center]

 تتعوض يا صديقي  :Good:

----------


## فادي كفوف

> الوقف سيكون عند 7777   والاهداف كمايلى  7575 7515 7470   والتوفيق من عند الله

 على بركة الله  :Hands:

----------


## فادي كفوف

> السلام عليكم  اخواني هذه مشاركة بسيطة أرفق فيها نموذج AB=CD لليورو/ دولار و اللي حسب الشارت رايح ل: 1.6800 و ربما يتحقق في الشهور القادمة و الله أعلم:

 ياه دي السكة طويل بشكل   الله يعطيك العافية اخوي   الهدف الزمني المتوقع للعملية هو شهر فبراير سنة 2010  :EEK!:

----------


## hadi75m

> تمام يا فندم   علم وينفذ    فرصة الملكي مخصومة من العقوبة ؟

   

> على بركة الله

 مشكورين ياغالى  وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## hadi75m

استرالى - نيوزلندى  فريم الديلى  دخل منطقه بيع من 11670الى 11813 ولكن سننتظر اليوم لان فى الغد اخبار من العيار الثقيل على الاسترالى  مبيعات التجزئه وكذلك الفائده

----------


## hadi75m

يورو - كندى  بيع من السعر الحالى 14988 الوقف 15100 الاهداف 14910 14850 14804     هذه الفرصه على فريم الاربع ساعات  وايضا هناك على الديلى فرصه الارتداد من عند c والتى صححت تقريبا عند 88.6% من الضلع ab واكتمال النموذج على الاقل عند 14610 على اساس انه نموذج بولش جارتلى   وبالتالى فى الصعود مره اخرى الى 15000 يكون البيع من هناك ووقف عند 15090 وبهدف 400 نقطه على الاقل ان شاء الله ولكن مايقلق انه هناك خبر على الفائده للكندى والمتوقع له الخفض فى الغد ان شاء الله

----------


## faissal

يورو كندي للمناقشه 
فراشه شكلها راح تكون قويه وخاصة قرب نقطة الدخول من ترندات هابطه

----------


## AbuRomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه
اخي واستاذي ابو فريد من فضلك , المرفق هو شارت الدولار اندكس الديلي
اكتمل نموذج فراشه صاعده مع تكون دايفرجنس على الماكد 
ممكن نعرف مدى تاثير ذلك على السوق في الايام المقبله
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## hadi75m

المجنون  فريم الاربع ساعات  فى طريقه الى نموذج بيرش جارتلى  الدخول بعد اختراق 20776 وغلاق اى شمعه ساعه فوقه  الهدف 209 الى 20965 الوقف 206    الاسباب   على فريم الساعه اكتمل نموذج بولش جارتلى عند 20499 ومنها انطلق الى اعلى وصولا الى نقطه بدايه النموذج وارتد منها وبالتالى سيكون هدفه بعد اختراق خط الترند بين النقطه A والنقطه C الى مستوى 127% الى 161.8% من الضلع DC وسيكون الهدف عند من 20836 الى 20931  وهذا ما يتوافق مع اكتمال نموذج بيرش جارتلى على فريم الاربع ساعات عند 20965 وتمثل مستوى 61.8% من الضلع XA       اما على فريم الديلى فقد اكتمل نموذج بولش بتر فلاى عند 20352 والسعر حاليا اسفل مستوى 38.2% من الضلع XA عند سعر 20733 وهذا السعر يتوافق مع كسر خط الترند بين النقطه A و C على فريم الساعه  وبالتالى فى حال هدفه عند مستوى 61.8% من الضلع CD على فريم الديلى سيكون عند 20968 وهى هدف نموذج 4 ساعات وهدف اكتمال نموذج الساعه اى ان كل الطرق تؤدى الى 20965 ان شاء الله    والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحيه طيبه
> اخي واستاذي ابو فريد من فضلك , المرفق هو شارت الدولار اندكس الديلي
> اكتمل نموذج فراشه صاعده مع تكون دايفرجنس على الماكد 
> ممكن نعرف مدى تاثير ذلك على السوق في الايام المقبله
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 الاخ الكريم / ابورومى  النموذج صحيح ورائع بالاضافه الى ما تفضلت به هناك شمعه انعكاسيه رائعه هملر وجاءت بعد هبوط كبير للدولار اندكس ممايعزز من قوتها  معنى ذلك ان الدولار سيرتفع امام معظم العملات ولا بد من مراقبه الاندكسات الاخرى لمعرفه اى العملات التى ستضعف امام الدولار  الباوند اندكس فريم 4 ساعات اكتمال نموذج بات عند مستوى 78.6% من الضلع XA وبالتالى قد يصعد قليلا ومنها سيهبط امام العملات ومنها الدولار لان عليه نموذج صاعد  الين اندكس لديه نموذج اكتملت النقطه C وبالتالى ستقوى جميع العملات امامه وهو نموذج جارتلى اى ان اندكس الين سيصعد 1300 نقطه مما يعنى ضعفه امام الدولار وامام جميع العملات  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## faissal

متابعه للفراشه دي مجددا

----------


## hadi75m

> متابعه للفراشه دي مجددا

  صاصا الفرصه دى متابعينها من اسبوع تقريبا  نزلها فى الفرص

----------


## samer65

اخي هادي بارك الله فيك وباخلاقك الطيبه فان دلت فهي تدل عن اصلك الطيب
انت السبب في دخولي تجاره العملات اذا بتذكر انا بتداول بسوق دبي و ابوظبي 
وماشاء الله عليك وعلى التحليلات التي قدمتها لمنتدى الامارات
انت للك فضل بعد الله علشان انا استرجعت خسائري وعملت ربح 
من الفرشات والخفافيش  
اخي انا اول امس بتداول في بورصه دبي للسلع والمعادن 
والحقيقه انا داخل شورت على الدهب 997 
في اي فراشه او خفاش عليها      :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## hadi75m

> اخي هادي بارك الله فيك وباخلاقك الطيبه فان دلت فهي تدل عن اصلك الطيب
> انت السبب في دخولي تجاره العملات اذا بتذكر انا بتداول بسوق دبي و ابوظبي 
> وماشاء الله عليك وعلى التحليلات التي قدمتها لمنتدى الامارات
> انت للك فضل بعد الله علشان انا استرجعت خسائري وعملت ربح 
> من الفرشات والخفافيش  
> اخي انا اول امس بتداول في بورصه دبي للسلع والمعادن 
> والحقيقه انا داخل شورت على الدهب 997 
> في اي فراشه او خفاش عليها

 الاخ الكريم / سامر  اشكرك على ما تفضلت به والفضل لله وحده  واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما  بالنسبه للذهب عليه نموذج بيرش بتر فلاى ونقطه دخولك جيده واتمنى ان تربح منه  واتمنى ان لا اكون سبب فى اى خساره لك  تقبل تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## samer65

بارك الله فيك 
الحمده لله مافي خساره ومعرفتك انت والاخوه الاعضاء كنز جميل كل الاخوه الاعضاء و الاداره
هو المكسب الحقيقي   الواحد حاسس انو بيعرفكم من زمان 
ممكن توضيح ذلك في تشارت 
تحياتي

----------


## داي ترايدر

اخواني أحبتي اذا كنتم ذكرتم هذه الفرصة فأطلب منكم المسامحة، فهي لزوج الأسترالي/ كندي على فريم الدايلي، و أعتقد بدأ يتكون نموذج AB=CD، حيث السعر اقترب من النقطة B و الدخول يكون عند الكسر و الأهداف تفوق 200 نقطة ان شاء الله.. ملاحظة: هذا النموذج يتكرر بكثرة حسب ملاحظتي و جزاكم الله خير :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

المجنون على الساعه 
وعدة احتمالات  
ممكن يصل الى 201.50 
البيع من 
204.50 الى 204.75 
مع ستب صغير 100 نقطه لو عاد السعر للترند الاحمر الهابط 
ايه رايكم 
او ماركت لانه السعر كسر b

----------


## faissal

:Boxing:  

> المجنون على الساعه 
> وعدة احتمالات  
> ممكن يصل الى 201.50 
> البيع من 
> 204.50 الى 204.75 
> مع ستب صغير 100 نقطه لو عاد السعر للترند الاحمر الهابط 
> ايه رايكم 
> او ماركت لانه السعر كسر b

    :015:  :015:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## mahmoud123456

اخي العزيز هادي ما رايك بالصوره الاولى ولثانيه ؟
هل هناك فرص ؟ ما هي ؟
انتظر شرحك  
تقبل حبي

----------


## alysamir

السلام عليكم اخواني 
سارفق لكم بعض االشارتات لنماذج هارمونيك علي الاندكسات لنطلع علي اي مدي ممكن يكون الصعود و متي ممكن نبدا بتوقع التصحيح اتمني المشاركه و التصحيح لي 
اولا بالنسبه لشارت الدولار اندكس لدينا نموذجين علي الدايلي الاول فراشه و الثاني كراب و نموذج علي الويكلي AB=CD و انا اتوقع من وجهه نظري الشخصيه هو تحقق نموذج الكراب علي الدايلي ثم بدايه التصحيح و لكن طبعا ما يعوق هذة النماذج هو قرار الفائدة هذا الاسبوع عموما نتابع

----------


## alysamir

بالنسبة لشارت الفرنك اندكس علي الاربع ساعات نموذج فراشة و هدفة حتي فيبو 161.8

----------


## alysamir

شارت الين اندكس علي الويكلي نموذج AB=CDو علي شارت 4 ساعات ايضا نموذج AB=CD شكله مسافر مشوار طويل

----------


## alysamir

بالنسبه لليورو دولار علي الدايلي نموذج 5 اشكال اقترب من نهايته بس الحاج محمود يرسمة لانه اعلم مني بهذا النموذج

----------


## alysamir

طيب نستنتج مما سبق ايه ان الدولار اندكس عند انتهاء نموذج الكراب كاقصي تقدير سيبدا بتصحيح الي فيبو 38.2 الي 61.8 من الضلع CD يعني قوة الدولار 
و الفرنك اندكس عند اكتمال نموذج الفراشة علية عند اخر هدف سيبدا بالتصحيح اي ضعف للفرنك طبعا مع قوة الدولار اندكس نستنج منها هذا النموذج علي الشهري و هو كراب  الذي اعتقد و الله اعلم انة سيكون تاكيدة بعد بيان الفائدة هذا الاسبوع و الذي اتوقع ان يكون التصحيح القوي خلال شهر 4

----------


## alysamir

بالنسبة لليورو دولار نموذج AB=CD علي الشهري ينتهي النموذج عند 1.6180 تقريبا و ممكن يكتفي باقل من ذلك قليلا نظرا لحساسية اليورو لارقام 5950 و 5960و 5925 لاننا نري دائما هذة الارقام تقف حائط صد ضد اختراقة الالفيات الجديدة  :AA: و كل عام و انتم بخير و ما نشوفش اليورو علي 2 قريب لان التحليل ما بينفع معاهم اليومين دول
طبعا انا ارفقت ان الدولار اندكس صاعد بعد انتهاء النموذج و اليورو العكس نازل طبعا بعد اكتمال نموذجة ايضا يعني قوة للدولار و ضعف لليورو

----------


## alysamir

اليورو ين طبعا قوة الين بعد كسرة للنقطة 101.40 التاؤيخية اصبح امامة الهدف مفتوح الي 79.5 تقريبا و بالتالي فالقوة للين الايام القادمة و اعتقد و الله اعلم انة لن يتاثر كباقي العملات الايام القادمة او الشهور القادمة و بالتالي اليورو ين سيكون طريقة لاسفل عموما مرفق شارت فراشة تم اختراق النقطة B بشمعة دايلي ليوم الجمعة الماضي اعتقد الدخول يكون من اعادة اختبار للنقطة B  علي 155.95

----------


## alysamir

نموذج اخر لليورو ين لللاهداف القصيرة من المهم متابعتة لاننا قد نري تصحيح النموذج علي شارت الربع الساعة يا جارتلي اولا يا نموذج AB=CD في حالة اختراق النقطة Aو الاهداف موضحة بالشارت

----------


## alysamir

يورو دولار علي فريم النصف ساعة السعر اغلق عند 5668 تقريبا اذا كان افتتاح السوق بدون قاب اعتقد ممكن الدخول بيع ماركت و باستوب علي 5690و بهدف النموذج الجارتلي علي 5564 و اذا تم اختراق الهاي الاسبوعي ندخل شراء بهدف نموذج AB=CD علي 5695 و بهدف النموذج علي 5777

----------


## alysamir

يورو فرنك علي فريم 4 ساعات بعد اغلاقة الاسبوعي اسفل 5720 اعتقد انه مهيأ لهبوط اكثر عموما هو في نموذج علية فراشة تم اختراق و اغلاق اسفل النقطة B اعتقد الدخول يكون بالقرب من النقطة b علي 5675 و باستوب علي 5725 و باهداف النموذج كهدف اول علي 5548

----------


## شريف دعبس

*شكلك زعلان يا محمود باشا بس الصراحه معاك حق*

----------


## hadi75m

> *شكلك زعلان يا محمود باشا بس الصراحه معاك حق*

 شريف باشا   الموضوع من وجهه نظرى هو من افضل المواضيع للمتاجره فى الفوركس وللاسف اخوتى بالمنتدى لم يستفيدو منه ولم يتابعوه وانت بالتأكيد تعلم صدقيه ما اقوله وومن تعلم او يعلم الهارمونيك سيعرف ذلك  ولكن كما قلت سابقا الاغلبيه تريد take a way  اما عن نفسى ولله الحمد لا ارى امامى الا الهارمونيك  تحياتى ياغالى

----------


## شريف دعبس

> شريف باشا   الموضوع من وجهه نظرى هو من افضل المواضيع للمتاجره فى الفوركس وللاسف اخوتى بالمنتدى لم يستفيدو منه ولم يتابعوه وانت بالتأكيد تعلم صدقيه ما اقوله وومن تعلم او يعلم الهارمونيك سيعرف ذلك  ولكن كما قلت سابقا الاغلبيه تريد take a way  اما عن نفسى ولله الحمد لا ارى امامى الا الهارمونيك  تحياتى ياغالى

 معاك حق 100% محمود باشا
الهارمونيك له سحر خاص (عامل زى الاهلى :Big Grin: ) 
الى يجيده  :Good: 
(يبقى ابو تريكه الفوركس :Big Grin:  )
على فكره قليل يعلمه و لاقل يعرف يستخدمه وانت اكيد من اقل القليل دول
تقبل منى كل الود مع فائق الاحترام 
يا غالى  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   :Icon26:

----------


## mahmoud123456

كذلك انا مع انني مبتديء لكنني  مقتنع جدا جدا بالهارمونيك

----------


## hadi75m

> معاك حق 100% محمود باشا  الهارمونيك له سحر خاص (عامل زى الاهلى)  الى يجيده  (يبقى ابو تريكه الفوركس ) على فكره قليل يعلمه و لاقل يعرف يستخدمه وانت اكيد من اقل القليل دول تقبل منى كل الود مع فائق الاحترام  يا غالى

 شهاده من زملكاوى  جدع جدا  ايه نظامك فى الوقت  والبورصه المصريه عامله ايه معاك  تحياتى ومودتى    

> كذلك انا مع انني مبتديء لكنني مقتنع جدا جدا بالهارمونيك

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم ويشرفنا ان تكون معنا  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## فادي كفوف

محمود باشا   والله كلنا نعرف ان الهارمونيك من افضل طرق المتاجرة والفضل لله وثم لك في تعليمنا وان شا الله تكون في ميزان حساناتك   بس الظروف الصعبة وخصوصا ظروف العمل اللي تمنعني من المتابعة  حتى المنتدى نفسه قليل ما ادخله  وحتى موضوعي مش قادر اتابع فيه زي الاول  وحتى حسابي مش قادر اخد عليه عمليات  يعني من اول الاسبوع ما اخدت ولا عملية بس كان معي عملية من الاسبوع الماضي و خسرت فيها   ارجو يا ابو فريد ان لا تكون قد ادرجت اسمي ضمن قائمة الاشخاص الناكرة للجميل   ف والله ثم والله لا يعلم معزتك في قلبي الا الله  :Icon26:

----------


## mahmoud123456

[quote=hadi75m;636060]شهاده من زملكاوى جدع جدا   ايه نظامك فى الوقت  والبورصه المصريه عامله ايه معاك  تحياتى ومودتى     اهلا بك اخى الكريم ويشرفنا ان تكون معنا   تحياتى ومودتى   على العكس اخي هادي هذا شرف لي انا ان اتابعكم فتاكد بانني اتابع بصمت لاني لم اصبح بعد محترفا مثلك كي امسك القلم و اشرح و ان شاء الله بجهودكم و جهود الاخوة هنا ومحبي الخير للغير و هم كثر و الحمد لله سياتي يوم ان شاء الله اجرؤ فيه على مسك القلم و اشرح لاخواني و احاول رد و لو جزء يسير من جميلكم على تابع بالتوفيق اخي هادي و بارك الله فيك :Hands:

----------


## hadi75m

> محمود باشا    والله كلنا نعرف ان الهارمونيك من افضل طرق المتاجرة والفضل لله وثم لك في تعليمنا وان شا الله تكون في ميزان حساناتك   الفضل لله وحده   بس الظروف الصعبة وخصوصا ظروف العمل اللي تمنعني من المتابعة  حتى المنتدى نفسه قليل ما ادخله  وحتى موضوعي مش قادر اتابع فيه زي الاول  وحتى حسابي مش قادر اخد عليه عمليات  يعني من اول الاسبوع ما اخدت ولا عملية بس كان معي عملية من الاسبوع الماضي و خسرت فيها   ارجو يا ابو فريد ان لا تكون قد ادرجت اسمي ضمن قائمة الاشخاص الناكرة للجميل   لا ياغالى كل الاخوه غاليين على وعتبى عليهم عدم التعلم  وبعدين ما هو الجميل الذى انا صنعته حتى تقول هذا الجمله ياغالى وحتى مهما فعلت فهو ليس بجميل بل واجب على وعندما اقصر فليعذرنى اخوتى بالمنتدى    ف والله ثم والله لا يعلم معزتك في قلبي الا الله

 اعلم ظروفك ياغالى وكان الله فى عونك وحقيقه المنتدى يفتقدك فانت من العقول النيره بالمنتدى ويتشرف اى موضوع بك  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## Epic

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  * يا اخى يعود الفضل لك بعد الله فى وجود شىء اسمه الهارمونيك هنا بالمنتدى*  * صدقنى انا من الوهله الاولى احسست بفائدته رغم كونى مبتدأ*  * انا من مده وانا احاول اتعلمه من هذا الموضوع ولم اريد ان اشارك الا بعد التمكن منه ثم اقوم بطرح ما لم افهمه هنا*  * جزاكم الله خيرا وادخلك فسيح جناته*

----------


## hadi75m

[quote=mahmoud123456;636096] 

> شهاده من زملكاوى جدع جدا    ايه نظامك فى الوقت  والبورصه المصريه عامله ايه معاك  تحياتى ومودتى     اهلا بك اخى الكريم ويشرفنا ان تكون معنا   تحياتى ومودتى    على العكس اخي هادي هذا شرف لي انا ان اتابعكم فتاكد بانني اتابع بصمت  اهلا بك  لاني لم اصبح بعد محترفا مثلك كي امسك القلم و اشرح و ان شاء الله بجهودكم و جهود الاخوة هنا ومحبي الخير للغير و هم كثر و الحمد لله سياتي يوم ان شاء الله اجرؤ فيه على مسك القلم و اشرح لاخواني و احاول رد و لو جزء يسير من جميلكم على تابع بالتوفيق اخي هادي و بارك الله فيك

 الاخ الكريم  ارحوا منك ان تضع ما تراه مناسب من فرص لان التدريب العملى هو من سيوصلك الى الاتقان ولا تخجل من الخطا  يكيفك شرف المحاوله  ولو بها اخطاء ان شاء الله سنصحح لك  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  *يا اخى يعود الفضل لك بعد الله فى وجود شىء اسمه الهارمونيك هنا بالمنتدى*  *صدقنى انا من الوهله الاولى احسست بفائدته رغم كونى مبتدأ*  *انا من مده وانا احاول اتعلمه من هذا الموضوع ولم اريد ان اشارك الا بعد التمكن منه ثم اقوم بطرح ما لم افهمه هنا*  *جزاكم الله خيرا وادخلك فسيح جناته*

  الله يبارك فيك والفضل لله وحده  يا اخى الكريم اذا لم تشارك وتخطئ لن تتقن النماذج واتمنى ان ارى لك مشاركات فى الموضوع  اللهم امين وجميع اخوتى  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## فادي كفوف

> اعلم ظروفك ياغالى وكان الله فى عونك وحقيقه المنتدى يفتقدك فانت من العقول النيره بالمنتدى ويتشرف اى موضوع بك    تحياتى ومودتى

 الله يسلمك يا ابو فريد  :Icon26:   والله احنا اللي نتشرف بوجودنا معك في اي موضوع   والله يفرجها علينا جميعا

----------


## faissal

ياجماعه والله مش حلو ابدا هذه الورشه  
وهذا الجهد والشغل العظيم 
يصير في اخر الصفحات 
الهارمونيك مع الدايفرجنس 
استراتيجيه رائعه 
الستوب فيها بيكون صغير والدخول من مستوى قوي  
وتحديد الاهداف بيكون واضح جدا  
للرفع   
شوف اخي ابو فريد المجنون 
وفايبوناتشي 78.6
او 
88.6 
وال 
205.25 تقع تقريبا على الترند الهابط 
اتوقع لسه صعود لاختبار الترند
وومكن جدا نشوف راس شمعه عند 206.20 
واغالقها اسفل الترند على الديلي 
البيع ماركت  
الهدف اختبار الترد الاحمر الصغير الصاعد  
الهدف 200.20
فايبوناتشي 50 
قد يصل الهدف 
الى 
198.45   
بدنا رايكم شباب 
احنا ممكن ندخل على مراحل في البيع 
204.20  مرحله اولى
205.20  مرحلة تانيه
206.20 مرحله ثالثه 
وعند الهبوط ممكن ان شاء الله حصد ربح وفير 
مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ادارة المخاطر حسب رصيد كل واحد

----------


## ha_ni

السلام عليكم 
انا بصراحه هاي اول مشاركه الي على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
وبصراحه حاولت فهم كييه الرسم ولكن للاسف لم افهم شي فلو تكرمتهم شرح لهذه الطريقه بالصور 
وكيف ارسم واكون لكم ممنون يا اخوان

----------


## AbuRomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اسعد الله اوقاتكم
اخي ابو فريد  هذه الورشه من افضل الورش هنا في هذا الصرح 
فارجو منك ان لا تبخل علينا باعادة النشاط هنا , بارك الله فيك 
فرصه للا سبوع القادم  ان شاء الله 
الدولار\ين   USD\JPY 
ارى فراشه تستعد للاقلاع  وان شاء الله الفائده للجميع 
ارجو منك تاكيد او تعليق على هذه الفرصه 
وشكرا

----------


## AbuRomi

وهذه الفرصه ايضا ,وزوج اخر من ازواج الين 
AUD\JPY استرالي \ين 
هذا الزوج ملتزم جدا ونستطيع ان نقرأ من خلاله سلوك ازواج اخرى كالمجنون مثلا 
فراشه وفرصه ممتازه اذا صمد الفايبو 93.60  والهدف 97.30  
امنياتي ان يكون التوفيق حليفكم ان شاء الله

----------


## faissal

> ياجماعه والله مش حلو ابدا هذه الورشه  
> وهذا الجهد والشغل العظيم 
> يصير في اخر الصفحات 
> الهارمونيك مع الدايفرجنس 
> استراتيجيه رائعه 
> الستوب فيها بيكون صغير والدخول من مستوى قوي  
> وتحديد الاهداف بيكون واضح جدا  
> للرفع   
> شوف اخي ابو فريد المجنون 
> ...

 الفرصه دي حققت 575
نقطه للي دخل بيع من 204.20 
لو انه الواحد تابعها 
لكن للاسف لم نعطها حقها  :Cry Smile:

----------


## faissal

الباوند دولار  
بيع 
من 
1.9870
والتعزيز من  
1.9990 
والهدف يعيد ان شاء الله 
الستب على 2.0255 
ايه رايكم بها 
ولو الستب على 2.0425
بيكون افضل فوق ال 
C 
لكن لو السعر كسر الترند الاحمر واغلق شمعه اسبوع فوقه ممكن نعكس الصفقه لشراء  
لكن الى الان الواضح انه الباوند بدا رحلة الهبوط ان شاء الله

----------


## AbuRomi

> الباوند دولار  
> بيع 
> من 
> 1.9870
> والتعزيز من  
> 1.9990 
> والهدف يعيد ان شاء الله 
> الستب على 2.0255 
> ايه رايكم بها 
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شوف يا اخ فيصل  الجارتلي عمل ايه في الباوند من لما فتح السوق اليوم

----------


## faissal

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شوف يا اخ فيصل الجارتلي عمل ايه في الباوند من لما فتح السوق اليوم

  :015:  :015:  :015:  
ان شاء الله تكون استفدت منها

----------


## AbuRomi

فرصة شراء على الدولار ين لا زالت قائمه
متابعه

----------


## faissal

> الباوند دولار  
> بيع 
> من 
> 1.9870
> والتعزيز من  
> 1.9990 
> والهدف يعيد ان شاء الله 
> الستب على 2.0255 
> ايه رايكم بها 
> ...

 200 نقطه وزياده  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  
تم تسجيل  
1.9658 
بانتظار كسر اللو للاسبوع الماضي

----------


## جاسر

مبروك تستاهل 200وزياده  :015:  :015:  :015:    :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## AbuRomi

> فرصة شراء على الدولار ين لا زالت قائمه
> متابعه

 هذا هو الوضع الان 
نقاط دخول101,50
الثاني B =الفايبو 50 
الهدف الفايبو 61,8 =هدف الفراشه

----------


## AbuRomi

> هذا هو الوضع الان 
> نقاط دخول101,50
> الثاني B =الفايبو 50 
> الهدف الفايبو 61,8 =هدف الفراشه

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحديث
تم اختراق  B   (مستوى الفايبو 50 )
الى الهدف  ان شاء الله

----------


## faissal

ودي على المجنون جابت الهدف الاول

----------


## AbuRomi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اسعد الله اوقاتكم
> اخي ابو فريد هذه الورشه من افضل الورش هنا في هذا الصرح 
> فارجو منك ان لا تبخل علينا باعادة النشاط هنا , بارك الله فيك 
> فرصه للا سبوع القادم ان شاء الله 
> الدولار\ين USD\JPY 
> ارى فراشه تستعد للاقلاع وان شاء الله الفائده للجميع 
> ارجو منك تاكيد او تعليق على هذه الفرصه  
> وشكرا

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبرروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل من صبر ونال 
تابعنا  هذه الفرصه من اسبوع والحمد لله حققت الهدف كامل 
اشكرك استاذي ابو فريد على المتابعه عن كثب

----------


## shebami

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته مارأيكم بفرصة البيع على usd/chf من النقطة D أي بيع من عند 1.0186 الى الهدف 1.0012  ارجوا تصحيح الخطأ  والشارت هذا قبل اغلاق السوق بساعات  وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## shebami

وهذا ايضاً على EUR/CAD بيع بعد كسر النقطة B من1.5886 الى الهدف 1.5695  والشارت ايضاً قبل اغلاق السوق.  ارجوا التعقيب انا جديد على هذا الموضوع فأرجوا ارشادي الى الصواب.  جزاكم الله خير

----------


## AbuRomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهاخي محمود والله هذه الورشه احب الي من كل ورش المنتدى  فارجو التفاعل يا شباب  وتعالوا بنا نرجع العهد الماضي  ومن يستطيع التوسط بيننا وبين الاستاذ محمود  فلا يقصر بارك الله فيكم  في الصفحات الاولى من هذا الموضوع  تجدون كل ما يلزم وهو نتيجة عمل مضني  ونتيجة لسهر اليالي الطوال  اسال الله ان يجزيك اجر ما علمته لنا  في الدارين يا ابو فريد  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## AbuRomi

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته__الاخوه الاعزاء_  _لدي هذه الفرصه على زوج الباوند \ فرنك_  _GBP  - CHF_  _ابن عم المجنون الحقيقي_ _فرصه جيده ان شاء الله تحوز على ثقتكم وخصوصا استاذنا العزيز ابو فريد_  _وتتكلل بالنجاح باذن الله_ _للمتابعه_

----------


## AbuRomi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهالمجنون والهارمونيك يتكون على هذا الزوج نموذج فراشه هدفها الاول =207  مرورا ب 206.30  وهذا نموذج اخر لفراشه اكبر   https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...6-ecaeaei3.gif نتمنى التوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

بارك الله  فيكم

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

يا اهلاً بكبار الهارمونيك في هذا الموضوع, 
استشارة من مبتدأ, هذه هي بداية علاقتي بالهارمونيك وكانت على إيد اخي العزيز وليد (ابو رومي), وارجو من جميع المحترفين من هذه الطريقة, توجيهي بأي شكل من الأشكال ابدأ به حتى اتقنه ولا ادخل على اللي بعده قبل ان اتقن هذا الشكل أولاً ؟؟؟ ولا اتعلم كله مع بعض ؟؟؟ لو كان الأفضل ان يكون شكل شكل احسن فأرجو توجيهي بأكثرهم شكل من حيث المصداقية واعلى نسبة نجاح عشان يفتح نفسي على باقي الأشكال. 
في انتظار رد الجميع وتحيااااااااااتي

----------


## MoOoDy

إيه رأيكم؟

----------


## chaffari

100% :015:

----------


## faissal

> مضارب الهارمونيك  *hadi75m*  
> اين انت

 الاخ ايو فريد 
اجازة في مصر مع الاهل والعيا ل 
ربنا يسعده ويهنيه في الاجازة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخى العزيز على هذا الدرس الجامد والموشرات والشرح اللى ذى العسل والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز هو فى حاجه اسمها اعداد الهرمونيك اللى هى بيتحرك بيها السعر غالبا فلو تعرف عنها كتب او حاجه ياريت تقولها لى وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## ذيب الامارات

اذا ممكن اي شخص يشرح لي هالهارمونيك والشكل اللي تكون امس في اليورو دولار

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

بارك الله فيكم هل الهارمونك فيه شبه من موجات اليوت وهل هيه افضل ام موجات اليوت

----------


## max2007

> بارك الله فيكم هل الهارمونك فيه شبه من موجات اليوت وهل هيه افضل ام موجات اليوت

   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t46703.html

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

حقيقة هذا الموضوع افضل ما تعلمت في الفوركس ويا حبذا لو يبقى في الصفحة الاولى كي يتعلمه الاخوان وصدقوني فيه خير كبير

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

فعلان   وهناك موضوع اسمه الهارمونيك طريقك للمليون ممتاز

----------


## faissal

الاخ هادي  ابو فريد راجع ان شاء الله بعد رمضان  للمتابعه  معنا في المنتدى  :Eh S(7):  
ملك الهارمونيك

----------


## faissal

> فعلان وهناك موضوع اسمه الهارمونيك طريقك للمليون ممتاز

   طبعا الاخ ناشئ المبدع  :Good:

----------


## naser_mohammad

الاستاذ ابو فريد (الحج هادي) و الاستاذ فيصل والاستاذ " ناشيئ الفوركس" .... كلكم عمالقة الهارمونيك وبارك الله فيكم ولكم في هذا الشهر الفضيل على جهودكم الضخمة لافادة اخوانكم العرب في هذا المنتدى الرائع فعلا" بادارته الحكيمة 
فالى الامام ووفقكم الله لما الخير والفائدة والعلم

----------


## fareess2008

ياريت يا جماعة حد يحط الهارمونيك الخاص بالباوند ين عشان نعرف الاسبوع الجاى اية الحوار

----------


## III smsm III

لاأملك لكاتب الموضوع 
إلا جزيل الشكر ووافر الدعوات 
فلقد استفدت فائدة كبيرة أسأل الله أن يتمها

----------


## mahmoudh7

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## وسام النوباني

بصراحة موضوع رائع والحمد لله بديت افهم الهارمونيك والفكرة منه لكن باقي حاجة مش فاهمها 
الجدول
جدول الاكسل يا اخوان ياريت لو حد يفهمنياه واول نقطة هي اننا ندخل السعر لكن تطلع لنا ارقام كثيرة ازاي ممكن استفاد منها

----------


## شريف خطاب

> ياريت يا جماعة حد يحط الهارمونيك الخاص بالباوند ين عشان نعرف الاسبوع الجاى اية الحوار

 بأذن الله

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
في الشارت المرفق 
عندنا شكل صحيح ل AB=CD
دخلنا بعد كسر B ولكننا قبل ان نصل الى الهدف وهو تصحيح 224 للضلع AB تكون عندنا شكل جديد واغلق فوق النقطة B هل نخرج من الصفقة الاولى التي باللون الاحمر وندخل في التي باللون الازرق؟ 
ملاحظة : لاحظ ان في نهاية المطاف تحقق الهفان ولكن لما نكون لايف في السوق لا نعرف اين سيذهب السعر

----------


## جولاي

اخوي تاكياا انت تسال وانا اسالك بنفس الوقت  :Regular Smile:   
بالنسبة للشكلAB=CD 
اليس من المفروض ان اي بي تسااوي السي دي  
في الشارت اللي ارفقته لاحظت انه AB  اطول من CD بكثير اللي في اللون الاحمر  
فهل ذلك صحيح في علم الهارمونيك  ؟

----------


## تاكايا

> اخوي تاكياا انت تسال وانا اسالك بنفس الوقت   
> بالنسبة للشكلAB=CD 
> اليس من المفروض ان اي بي تسااوي السي دي  
> في الشارت اللي ارفقته لاحظت انه AB اطول من CD بكثير اللي في اللون الاحمر  
> فهل ذلك صحيح في علم الهارمونيك ؟

 هذا كان سؤالى التالى بعد ما احصل جواب الاول  :Big Grin:  
اخوي جولاي ايش رايك نفرغ انفسنا للهارمونيك؟ يعني حتى نتدرج مع بعض خطوة خطوة !! ها وش قلت ؟ :016: 
انا راح تلقاني ملزق في مواضيع الهارمونيك الثلاثة  
الاول تبع ناشيء الفوركس :Drive1:  
والثاني هذا الموضوع  :Mad Argue: 
والثالث ورشة عمل المعادن  :Mad Argue:

----------


## تاكايا

> اخوي تاكياا انت تسال وانا اسالك بنفس الوقت   
> بالنسبة للشكلAB=CD 
> اليس من المفروض ان اي بي تسااوي السي دي  
> في الشارت اللي ارفقته لاحظت انه AB اطول من CD بكثير اللي في اللون الاحمر  
> فهل ذلك صحيح في علم الهارمونيك ؟

 اعدت رسم الفايبو بالعكس يعني من تحت الى فوق عكس السعر وهذا اللي طلع معي!!!!!

----------


## faissal

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> في الشارت المرفق 
> عندنا شكل صحيح ل AB=CD
> دخلنا بعد كسر B ولكننا قبل ان نصل الى الهدف وهو تصحيح 224 للضلع AB تكون عندنا شكل جديد واغلق فوق النقطة B هل نخرج من الصفقة الاولى التي باللون الاحمر وندخل في التي باللون الازرق؟ 
> ملاحظة : لاحظ ان في نهاية المطاف تحقق الهفان ولكن لما نكون لايف في السوق لا نعرف اين سيذهب السعر

 تمام ياباشا ولا للخروج الا بكسر مستوى A 
اولا الموجه AB  موجه دافعه  وده جميل جدا  وعندنا هنا بداية تشكل نموذج AB=CD
CD ممكن انه تتكون من ab=cd  وده بيحصل اغلب الاحيان في الموجه دي   قتلاقي نموذج مصغر داخل الموجه هذه 
وهدفها تقريبا او نفس هدف الموجه الاكبر يعني D=d 
وبتلاقي عند النقطه هذه ممكن يحصل انعكاس سريع وشديد وتستفيد منه في الشراء او الخروج من البيع  
واسف على التاخر بالرد اليوم جمعه ويوم مبارك على الجميع ان شاء الله 
على فكرة النموذج ده بيتكرر كتير وهو اساس الهارمونيك برائي  الشخصي طبعا 
وعلى اساه تاجر كماترى  وممكن تشوف اخر اسبوع بالورشه هنا ركزت عليه كتير ولله الحمد النتائج اكثر من ممتازة الى الان  :Eh S(7):  
والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## وليد الحلو

قائد ثورة الهارمونيك 
مطلوب فورا  
مكافأة مليون دولار صعيدى للى يجيبه
صاحى أو نايم أو بيأكل خس     
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## faissal

> اخوي تاكياا انت تسال وانا اسالك بنفس الوقت   
> بالنسبة للشكلAB=CD 
> اليس من المفروض ان اي بي تسااوي السي دي  
> في الشارت اللي ارفقته لاحظت انه AB اطول من CD بكثير اللي في اللون الاحمر  
> فهل ذلك صحيح في علم الهارمونيك ؟

  

> هذا كان سؤالى التالى بعد ما احصل جواب الاول  
> اخوي جولاي ايش رايك نفرغ انفسنا للهارمونيك؟ يعني حتى نتدرج مع بعض خطوة خطوة !! ها وش قلت ؟
> انا راح تلقاني ملزق في مواضيع الهارمونيك الثلاثة  
> الاول تبع ناشيء الفوركس 
> والثاني هذا الموضوع 
> والثالث ورشة عمل المعادن

  
يفضل انه يكون هناك توافق نسبي بين الموجات بالطول والسعر كمان والزمن 
وده بيزيد من قوة النموذج جدا  
ولكن ممكن بعض الاحيان يحصل 10 الى 15% افتراق بالنسبه    نقطة اخرى مش ضروري جدا انه  AB=CD    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   ابدا مين يقدر يحل اللغز ده  :18:  :18:  ومافيش تناقض طبعا بالكلام

----------


## hadi75m

> قائد ثورة الهارمونيك   مطلوب فورا   مكافأة مليون دولار صعيدى للى يجيبه صاحى أو نايم أو بيأكل خس       ودى و تقديرى

   مين دا يا زعيم  اوعى يكون طارق   مليون دولار صعيدى فى لمح البصر اجيبه  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> مين دا يا زعيم  اوعى يكون طارق   مليون دولار صعيدى فى لمح البصر اجيبه  تحياتى ومودتى

 هو ده  :Angry Smile: 
أمسكوه يا رجاله  :18:  
واحشنى يا عمى فينك 
ياريت تقولى ميعاد تواجدك على الماسنجر عشان بجد واحشنى
ده عشرة و فطير و حمام  :Doh:  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## تاكايا

> يفضل انه يكون هناك توافق نسبي بين الموجات بالطول والسعر كمان والزمن 
> وده بيزيد من قوة النموذج جدا  
> ولكن ممكن بعض الاحيان يحصل 10 الى 15% افتراق بالنسبه    نقطة اخرى مش ضروري جدا انه  AB=CD    ابدا مين يقدر يحل اللغز ده  ومافيش تناقض طبعا بالكلام

 يمكن تقصد AB=تقريبا CD يعني لايلزم انه يساويه بالمليمتر :Emoticon1:

----------


## hadi75m

> هو ده   أمسكوه يا رجاله   واحشنى يا عمى فينك  ياريت تقولى ميعاد تواجدك على الماسنجر عشان بجد واحشنى ده عشرة و فطير و حمام   ودى و تقديرى

 موجود خدمه 24 ساعه  تحياتى ياغالى

----------


## hadi75m

> يمكن تقصد AB=تقريبا CD يعني لايلزم انه يساويه بالمليمتر

   اخى الكريم تاكايا  غالبا AB=CD فى السعر والزمن  ومعنى ذلك انه ليس دائما  وهذا فقط فى نموذجين فقط  الاول AB=CD والثانى الجارتلى   المهم عندما يتساويان تكون نقطه عاليه للانعكاس ومراقبتها بشكل جيد   تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## تاكايا

> اخى الكريم تاكايا   غالبا AB=CD فى السعر والزمن  ومعنى ذلك انه ليس دائما  وهذا فقط فى نموذجين فقط  الاول AB=CD والثانى الجارتلى   المهم عندما يتساويان تكون نقطه عاليه للانعكاس ومراقبتها بشكل جيد    تحياتى ومودتى

 جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ هادي :Eh S(7):

----------


## وسام النوباني

لو مثلا عندي النقطة X وكذلك النقطة ABC كيف اعرف النقطة D عند اي مستوى بالظبط لان هناك نماذج متشابهة كثيرا بالنقاط واشيء اخير لم اعرف كيف استخدم الجدول الاكسل وكيف ممكن استفاد منه

----------


## hadi75m

> لو مثلا عندي النقطة X وكذلك النقطة ABC كيف اعرف النقطة D عند اي مستوى بالظبط لان هناك نماذج متشابهة كثيرا بالنقاط واشيء اخير لم اعرف كيف استخدم الجدول الاكسل وكيف ممكن استفاد منه

 الاخ الكريم / محاسب الفوركس تعتمد تحديد D على نوع النموذج كمايلى  لو امامنا نموذج AB=CD تعتمد D على تصحيح C من الضلع BC كما يلى  C صححت ب 38.2% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 224% من الضلع BC  C صححت ب 50% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 200% من الضلع BC  C صححت ب 61.8% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 161.8% من الضلع BC  C صححت ب 78.6% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 127% من الضلع BC    نموذج جارتلى  C صححت ب 38.2% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 224% من الضلع BC  C صححت ب 50% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 200% من الضلع BC  C صححت ب 61.8% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 161.8% من الضلع BC  C صححت ب 78.6% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 127% من الضلع BC  صححت ب 88.6% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 112.9% من الضلع BC  بشرط ان تنحصر D فى النسبه من 61.8% الى 78.6% من الضلع XA  وهكذا بالنسبه للنماذج الاخرى والتى تم شرح الجدول لها فى الموضوع  راجع شرح الجدول  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## وسام النوباني

> الاخ الكريم / محاسب الفوركس  تعتمد تحديد D على نوع النموذج كمايلى  لو امامنا نموذج AB=CD تعتمد D على تصحيح C من الضلع BC كما يلى  C صححت ب 38.2% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 224% من الضلع BC  C صححت ب 50% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 200% من الضلع BC  C صححت ب 61.8% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 161.8% من الضلع BC  C صححت ب 78.6% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 127% من الضلع BC    نموذج جارتلى  C صححت ب 38.2% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 224% من الضلع BC  C صححت ب 50% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 200% من الضلع BC  C صححت ب 61.8% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 161.8% من الضلع BC  C صححت ب 78.6% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 127% من الضلع BC  صححت ب 88.6% من الضلع BC فان D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 112.9% من الضلع BC  بشرط ان تنحصر D فى النسبه من 61.8% الى 78.6% من الضلع XA  وهكذا بالنسبه للنماذج الاخرى والتى تم شرح الجدول لها فى الموضوع  راجع شرح الجدول   تحياتى ومودتى

 بارك الله فيك اخي هادي بسمو هذا قصدي يعني مرات يكون عندنا C صححت 0.786 ولكن النقطة D لا تصحح 1.27 ولكن اكثر او مرات اقل وماشاء الله بصراحة قريت الكتاب الي عاملة اكثر من مرة وما شاء الله علية ولكن عندي ملاحظة انا قريت كتاب التداول التوفقي ولم اجد فية نموذج الخفاش والكابوريا فمن اين اخذت معلوماتك  :Big Grin: 
ياريت اتكون فهمت قصدي واذا اتريد صور انا جاهز عندي صور كثيرة

----------


## hadi75m

> بارك الله فيك اخي هادي بسمو هذا قصدي يعني مرات يكون عندنا C صححت 0.786 ولكن النقطة D لا تصحح 1.27   لو تمعنت جيدا فى شروط كل نموذج ستجد ان هناك نموذجان فقط يتساوى فيهما ab=cd غالبا وهما نموذج الجارتلى وAB=CD لاحظ الفرق بين غالبا ودائما  فمثلا النقطه التى انت قلتها 78.6% المفترض ان D تكون عند  127% لانها ستكون منطقه قويه للانعكاس حسب شروط النموذجان وبالتالى هناك نسبه بسيطه ان يتجاوزها السعر وصولا الى مستوى 141.4% او 161.80%  اما فى النماذج الاخرى ليس شرطا ان يتاساوى AB=CD ( قد يتساويان او لا ) وبالتالى فان D قد تذهب الى 161.8% لكن علينا مراقبه 127% لانها ستعتبر مقاومه او دعم قوى لحركه السعر  فى العموم عندما ادخل على اى نموذج اجعل هدفى عند النسبه المقابله لتصحيح C من AB اى اعتبر ان النموذج الذى امامى هو الجارتلى فى حال ان C لم تصحح اكثر من 61.8% واخرج والحمد لله   
> ولكن اكثر او مرات اقل وماشاء الله بصراحة قريت الكتاب الي عاملة اكثر من مرة وما شاء الله علية ولكن عندي ملاحظة انا قريت كتاب التداول التوفقي ولم اجد فية نموذج الخفاش والكابوريا فمن اين اخذت معلوماتك   من الجدول وكذلك نماذج الهارمونيك المختلفه  ولذا ستجد ان نموذج الجارتلى والبات متشابهين الى حد كبير فى الشكل ويختلفا فقط فى ان البات تصحيح C من AB يقف عند 50% ولايزيد عنها وفى الجارتلى تصل الى 61.8%  اما الكراب فهو يتشابه مع الفراشه فى اشياء كثيره فيما عدا ان نهايخ تصحيح C من AB عند 61.8% ولا تزيد عنها  اما فى الفراشه C تبدأ من 61.8% وصولا الى مستوى 88.6% وقد تمتد الى فوق تلك النسبه على ان لا تصل الى 100% من الضلع AB ياريت اتكون فهمت قصدي واذا اتريد صور انا جاهز عندي صور كثيرة

 اما عن كتاب التداول التوافقى فلن تجد فيه ما تم شرحه هنا بالموضوع لم يضع الكاتب اى شروط للنماذج  الفرق بين الكتاب وهذا الموضوع  فى الكتاب يتم الدخول فقط عند اكتمال النماذج وظهور بوادر انعكاس من شموع - دايفرجنس  اما هنا فنحن ولله الحمد نتاجر داخل النموذج  ارجوا ان تكون اتضحت الصوره  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

> 2- الفراشات (Butterfly)  الشروط العامه للفراشات   2- النقطه B يكون تصحيحها بنسب (61.8% - 78.6% - 88.6%) من الضلع XA اى الضلع AB يكون تصحيحه بالنسب المذكوره سابقا من الضلع XA سؤال هنا : بافتراض أن النقطة X قيمتها صفر و النقطة A قيمتها 10 ... اذا الضلع الصاعد ..... حينها عندما يكون التصحيح نسبة 61.8% ... فهل هذا معناه أن نقطة B ستكون قيمتها ما بين 6.18-8.6 .... أم معناها أن قيمتها ستكون ما بين 1.4-3.8    3- النقطه C يجب الاتتجاوز النقطه A 4- النقطه D تكون تصحيحها ( 1.27 او 1.618 سواء اذا كان النموذج صاعد او هابط ) من A اى يصحح الضلع CD بالنسب المذكوره من XA  هنا معناها أن النقطة D ستكون قيمتها ما بين -2.7 و -6.18 ؟؟؟ صحيح أم خطا ... بافتراض أن النقطة X قيمتها صفر    5- النقطه D تكون محصوره بين 1.27 الى 2.618 من الضلع BC  6- فى هذا النموذج عند وصول D الى مستوى 127% من الضلع XA الخروج ومراقبه السعر وفى حال كسرها سيذهب الى مستوى 161.8% XA   7- النقطه D تتجاوز النقطه X

  
أخي بارك الله فيك لا أعلم لما لم انتبه إلى هذا الموضوع من زمان ... رغم متابعتي للعملات و قد كنت قمت بكثير من هذه العمليات بطريقة يدوية .....و قد بهرت عندما وجدت موضوعك .. رغم قدمه إلى أنه فعلا موضوع مميز يستحق التقدير .. 
أخي الفاضل هل يوجد شئ اسمحلي أن ألفت انتباهك إليه ... و هل كلمة تصحيح 61.8 مثلا ما معنها هل معناها أن السعر سيصحح 61.8 % من الصلع الأصلي أم معناها أن الضلع التصحيحي سيصل إلى مستوى 61.8 من الضلع الأصلي أي أن معناها أنه سيصحح مقدار 38.2% فقط .... هذه النقطة قد أشكلت علية طوال قراءتي ملفك التعلمي ...و حيث أن الأشكال التمثيلية .. غير معبرة عن النسب فهل تسمح لي أن أسألك بعض الأسئلة و التي ردها سيكون غالبا ب صح ام خطأ 
و بارك الله فيك و جعل هذا العلم مما ينتفع به بعد موتك   
الأسئلة باللون البنفسجي في الاقتباس ..زو هل ممكن أن تزودي باسم كتاب استزذ به من هذا العلم و جزاك الله خيرا و أثابك الجنة ... لك مني كل تقدير و احترام

----------


## hadi75m

> أخي بارك الله فيك لا أعلم لما لم انتبه إلى هذا الموضوع من زمان ... رغم متابعتي للعملات و قد كنت قمت بكثير من هذه العمليات بطريقة يدوية .....و قد بهرت عندما وجدت موضوعك .. رغم قدمه إلى أنه فعلا موضوع مميز يستحق التقدير ..  بارك الله فيك من اصلك الطيب  
> أخي الفاضل هل يوجد شئ اسمحلي أن ألفت انتباهك إليه ... و هل كلمة تصحيح 61.8 مثلا ما معنها هل معناها أن السعر سيصحح 61.8 % من الصلع الأصلي أم معناها أن الضلع التصحيحي سيصل إلى مستوى 61.8 من الضلع الأصلي   الى هنا صحيح والضلع الاساسى هنا ( الموجه سواء كانت صاعده او هابطه ) هو XA   
> أي أن معناها أنه سيصحح مقدار 38.2% فقط ....  هنا خطأ لان من شروط نموذج الفراشات ان تصحح B من الضلع XA على الاقل 61.8% وتزيد ان تلك النسبه ولا تصل الى ( قاع او قمه ) النقطه X   
>  هذه النقطة قد أشكلت علية طوال قراءتي ملفك التعلمي ...و حيث أن الأشكال التمثيلية .. غير معبرة عن النسب فهل تسمح لي أن أسألك بعض الأسئلة و التي ردها سيكون غالبا ب صح ام خطأ 
> و بارك الله فيك و جعل هذا العلم مما ينتفع به بعد موتك [/center]  
> الأسئلة باللون البنفسجي في الاقتباس ..زو هل ممكن أن تزودي باسم كتاب استزذ به من هذا العلم و جزاك الله خيرا و أثابك الجنة ... لك مني كل تقدير و احترام

 ساعود للمشاركه مره اخرى للرد على تلك النقط  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hadi75m   _2- الفراشات (Butterfly)_  _الشروط العامه للفراشات_   _2- النقطه B يكون تصحيحها بنسب (61.8% - 78.6% - 88.6%) من الضلع XA اى الضلع AB يكون تصحيحه بالنسب المذكوره سابقا من الضلع XA_ _سؤال هنا : بافتراض أن النقطة X قيمتها صفر و النقطة A قيمتها 10 ... اذا الضلع الصاعد ..... حينها عندما يكون التصحيح نسبة 61.8% ... فهل هذا معناه أن نقطة B ستكون قيمتها ما بين 6.18-8.6 ..._ _نعم من X__. أم معناها أن قيمتها ستكون ما بين 1.4-3.8_   _لا_     _3- النقطه C يجب الاتتجاوز النقطه A_ _4- النقطه D تكون تصحيحها ( 1.27 او 1.618 سواء اذا كان النموذج صاعد او هابط ) من A اى يصحح الضلع CD بالنسب المذكوره من XA_  _هنا معناها أن النقطة D ستكون قيمتها ما بين -2.7 و -6.18 ؟؟؟ صحيح أم خطا ..._  _بافتراض أن النقطة X قيمتها صفر_   _خطأ_ _ستكون + 27 او + 61.8% من X_     _5- النقطه D تكون محصوره بين 1.27 الى 2.618 من الضلع BC_  _6- فى هذا النموذج عند وصول D الى مستوى 127% من الضلع XA الخروج ومراقبه السعر وفى حال كسرها سيذهب الى مستوى 161.8% XA_   _7- النقطه D تتجاوز النقطه X_    _اى سؤال حاضرين يا طيب_  _تحياتى ومودتى_

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hadi75m   _2- الفراشات (Butterfly)_  _الشروط العامه للفراشات_   _2- النقطه B يكون تصحيحها بنسب (61.8% - 78.6% - 88.6%) من الضلع XA اى الضلع AB يكون تصحيحه بالنسب المذكوره سابقا من الضلع XA_ _سؤال هنا : بافتراض أن النقطة X قيمتها صفر و النقطة A قيمتها 10 ... اذا الضلع الصاعد ..... حينها عندما يكون التصحيح نسبة 61.8% ... فهل هذا معناه أن نقطة B ستكون قيمتها ما بين 6.18-8.6 ..._ _نعم من X__. أم معناها أن قيمتها ستكون ما بين 1.4-3.8_   _لا_     _3- النقطه C يجب الاتتجاوز النقطه A_ _4- النقطه D تكون تصحيحها ( 1.27 او 1.618 سواء اذا كان النموذج صاعد او هابط ) من A اى يصحح الضلع CD بالنسب المذكوره من XA_  _هنا معناها أن النقطة D ستكون قيمتها ما بين -2.7 و -6.18 ؟؟؟ صحيح أم خطا ..._  _بافتراض أن النقطة X قيمتها صفر_   _خطأ_ _ستكون + 27 او + 61.8% من X_     _5- النقطه D تكون محصوره بين 1.27 الى 2.618 من الضلع BC_  _6- فى هذا النموذج عند وصول D الى مستوى 127% من الضلع XA الخروج ومراقبه السعر وفى حال كسرها سيذهب الى مستوى 161.8% XA_   _7- النقطه D تتجاوز النقطه X_    _اى سؤال حاضرين يا طيب_   _تحياتى ومودتى_

 الله يبارك لك تجاوبك السريع و جزاك الله كل خير 
و لكن في هذه الحالة معناها أن نقطة D ستكون أعلى من نقطة A في النموذج الذي فيه XA صاعدة ... ... و ذلك لأنها ستصحح مقدار 161% مثلا ....أي أن نقطة D ستكون أعلى من نقطة A بمقدار نسبته 61% >>> و نموذج الفراشة كما حضرتك رسمته يكون CD هعكس اتجاه XA فيظهر أنه يوجد سوء تفاهم عندي في مواضيع النسب ...إذا كان فهمي هذا غلط وضحه لي 
و هذا الشئ الذي أشكل علية طيلة القراءة ... (( ما هي النسبة و من أين ))
سؤال الأخير :: في حالة أن X تساو صفر و في حالة أن A تساو 10 .... ما هو المجال الذي متوقع أ، تقع عليه نقطة D و هي تصحح ما بين 127% و 161%

----------


## hadi75m

> الله يبارك لك تجاوبك السريع و جزاك الله كل خير 
> و لكن في هذه الحالة معناها أن نقطة D ستكون أعلى من نقطة A في النموذج الذي فيه XA صاعدة ... ... و ذلك لأنها ستصحح مقدار 161% مثلا ....أي أن نقطة D ستكون أعلى من نقطة A   ليست اعلى من A ولكن اعلى من X  راجع الشروط فى فى الفراشات والكراب ستجد ان D تكسر او تخترق النقطه X  اما اذا تم كسر A او اخترقت فهذا يعنى فشل النموذج وسيكون هناك نموذج اخر وهو AB=CD فى جميع النماذج ( جارتلى - بات - كراب - فراشه ) ليس هناك نقطه اعلى من A 
> بمقدار نسبته 61% >>> و نموذج الفراشة كما حضرتك رسمته يكون CD هعكس اتجاه XA   نعم CD عكس XA  
> فيظهر أنه يوجد سوء تفاهم عندي في مواضيع النسب ...إذا كان فهمي هذا غلط وضحه لي 
> و هذا الشئ الذي أشكل علية طيلة القراءة ... (( ما هي النسبة و من أين ))
> سؤال الأخير :: في حالة أن X تساو صفر و في حالة أن A تساو 10 .... ما هو المجال الذي متوقع أ، تقع عليه نقطة D و هي تصحح ما بين 127% و 161%

 شوف يا طيب حسب كل نموذج  هناك شروط تحكم النقطه D من النقطه C (الضلع BC ) وكذلك من النقطه X ( الضلع ( XA ) وكمايلى فى النماذج  نموذج AB = CD  *شرح الجدول بالنسبه لنموذج** AB=CD*  *اذا صححت** C**من الضلع** AB**بنسبه 38.2% فان ال** D* *ستكون عند 224% للضلع** BC*  *اذا صححت** C**من الضلع** AB**بنسبه 50% فان ال** D* *ستكون عند 200**%* *للضلع** BC* *اذا صححت** C**من الضلع** AB**بنسبه 61.8% فان ال** D* *ستكون عند 161.8% للضلع* *BC**اذا صححت** C**من الضلع** AB**بنسبه 78.6% فان ال** D* *ستكون عند 127**%* *للضلع** BC*      *شرح الجدول بالنسبه لنموذج** Gartley* *تصحيح** B* *من الضلع** XA* *تصحيح** B* *يكون بالنسب** 38.2% - 44.7% - 50% - 61.8%* *ولايزيد عن 61.8% وبالتالى اذا زاد عن ذلك سيكون نموذج* *اخر*    *تصحيح** C* *من النقطه** B (**الضلع** AB)* *اذا كان تصحيح** C* *من الضلع** AB* *بنسبه 38.2% فان الضلع** CD* *يساوى 224% من الضلع** BC* *اذا كان تصحيح** C* *من**الضلع** AB* *بنسبه 50% فان الضلع** CD* *يساوى 200% من الضلع** BC**اذا كان تصحيح** C* *من الضلع** AB* *بنسبه 61.8% فان الضلع** CD* *يساوى 161.8% من**الضلع** BC*  *اذا كان تصحيح** C* *من الضلع** AB* *بنسبه 70.7% فان الضلع** CD* *يساوى 141.4% من**الضلع** BC* *اذا كان تصحيح** C* *من الضلع** AB* *بنسبه 78.6% فان الضلع** CD* *يساوى 127% من الضلع** BC* *اذا كان تصحيح** C* *من الضلع** AB* *بنسبه 88.6% فان الضلع** CD* *يساوى 112.9% من**الضلع** BC* *تصحيح**D**من**A**اى طول الضلع**CD**من الضلع**XA* *النقطه**D**ستكون محصوره بين 61.8%الى 78.6% من النقطه**A**اى ان الضلع**CD**سيكون محصورا بتلك النسبه من الضلع**XA*  *ولايزيد عن ذلك* *هذا النموذج من شروطه الرئيسيهان تكون AB=CD غالبا*       *شرح الجدول بالنسبه لنموذج الفراشات تصحيح B من الضلع XA تصحيح B يكون بالنسب 61.8 - 78.6 - 88.6% ولايقل عن 61.8% وبالتالى اذا قل عن 61.8% سيكون نموذج اخر   تصحيح C من النقطه B (الضلع AB) اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 38.2% فان الضلع CD يساوى 224% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 38.2% فان الضلع CD يساوى 161.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 38.2% فان الضلع CD يساوى 261.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 50% فان الضلع CD يساوى 200% من الضلعBC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 50% فان الضلع CD يساوى 261.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 61.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 161.8% منالضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 61.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 200% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 61.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 224% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 61.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 261.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 70.7% فان الضلع CD يساوى 141.4% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 78.6% فان الضلع CD يساوى 127% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 78.6% فان الضلع CD يساوى 224% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 78.6% فانالضلع CD يساوى 261.8% من الضلع BC اذا كان تصحيح C من الضلع AB بنسبه 88.6% فان الضلع CD يساوى 127% منالضلع BC  تصحيحDمنAاى طول الضلعCDمن الضلعXA النقطهDستكون محصوره بين 127%الى 161.8% من النقطهAاى ان الضلعCDسيكون محصورا بتلك النسبه من الضلعXA ولايزيد عن ذلك     شرح الجدول بالنسبه لنموذجالكابوريا تصحيح B من الضلع XA تصحيح B يكون بالنسب 38.2 -44.7 % - 50% - 61.8 % فقط ولا تزيد عن ذلكوبالتالى اذا زادت عن 61.8% سيكون نموذجاخر  تصحيح D من النقطه C (الضلعBC) تصحيح C من الضلع BC بنسبه 261.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 261.8% من الضلع BC تصحيح C من الضلع BC بنسبه 314% فان الضلع CD يساوى 314% من الضلع BCتصحيح C من الضلع BC بنسبه 361.8% فان الضلع CD يساوى 361.8% من الضلع BC تصحيحDمنAاى طول الضلعCDمن الضلعXA النقطهD تكون عند 161.8% من النقطه A اى ان الضلع CD سيكون عند تلك النسبه فقط من الضلع XA (هذا الشرط من عندى )  ولايزيد عن ذلك      هذه النسب لكل نموذج من النقطه X والنقطه C   واهم شئ فى تلك النماذج ان تحدد النقطه X لانها هى بدايه النموذج ويليها النقطه B والتى ستعرف منها نوع النموذج  اى استفسار حاضر للرد وبكل ود  تحياتى ومودتى  *

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

استاذي قائد ثورة الهارمونك في المتداول العربي 
تحية وطيبة 
اشكرك على جهودك واهتمامك بالموضوع  
سؤالي اخي العزيز  
واعذرني لجهلي 
فهمت من شرحكم ان C كلما اقتربت من A كان النموذج اقرب للنجاح بدليل انكم وضحتم انه يمكن الدخول شراء او بيع ان كان تصحيح B بين 88-78  
فهل يعتبر نموذج هارمونك ان زادت النسبة عن 88    
وان كانت الاجابة بنعم فالنسبة ان زادت عن 88 واقتربت جدا من A يكون النموذج اقرب واوثق  
لك مني كل شكر وامتنان

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

السلام عليكم 
وشكر كبير لكل من اسهم في هذا الموضوع المفيد
ممكن من الاخوة وضع مرجع او كتب خاصه بالهارمونك  زائد اذا في مؤشر كويس 
يقدر على تحديد الاهداف بطريقة الهارمونك
(انا عندي zup81) بس مش شغال تقريبا
وشكر مرة اخرى

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم 
> وشكر كبير لكل من اسهم في هذا الموضوع المفيد
> ممكن من الاخوة وضع مرجع او كتب خاصه بالهارمونك زائد اذا في مؤشر كويس 
> يقدر على تحديد الاهداف بطريقة الهارمونك
> (انا عندي zup81) بس مش شغال تقريبا
> وشكر مرة اخرى

 عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته  الاخ الكريم / ابوعافيه المصرى  كل ما طلبته موجود باول مشاركه بالموضوع فيما عدا المؤشر اما عن المؤشر فهو يكتشف لك فقط النموذج عندما يكتمل  اذا كان لا يعمل عندك اضغط عليه وعلم علامه الصح على كلمه ALLOW DLL IMPORTS  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

جزاك الل كل خي رو أثابك الجنة و الفردوس

----------


## aljameel

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز

----------


## hadi75m

> استاذي قائد ثورة الهارمونك في المتداول العربي 
> تحية وطيبة 
> اشكرك على جهودك واهتمامك بالموضوع  
> سؤالي اخي العزيز  
> واعذرني لجهلي 
> فهمت من شرحكم ان C كلما اقتربت من A كان النموذج اقرب للنجاح بدليل انكم وضحتم انه يمكن الدخول شراء او بيع ان كان تصحيح B بين 88-78   ليس ناجحا ولكن اكثر امانا فى الدخول لان الاستوب سيكون صغير مقارنه بالهدف الكبير  
> فهل يعتبر نموذج هارمونك ان زادت النسبة عن 88   نعم يعتبر نموذج طالما لم تخترق او تكسر نقطه A فى النماذج الاربعه  اما اذا وصلت الى نفس سعر النقطه A فهذا ليس بنموذج هارمونيك انما سيكون اما دبل توب او بتوم او حرف W او M  
> وان كانت الاجابة بنعم فالنسبة ان زادت عن 88 واقتربت جدا من A يكون النموذج اقرب واوثق  اكثر امانا  
> لك مني كل شكر وامتنان

 الاخ الكريم  اعتذر لك لم ارى تلك المشاركه الا الان   تقبل تحياتى ومودتى    

> جزاك الله  كل خير و أثابك الجنة و الفردوس

 اللهم امين اللهم امين ولك ولجميع اخواننا المسلمين    

> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز

 وفيك يا اخى الكريم والعزيز

----------


## hadi75m

> بارك الله فيكم هل الهارمونك فيه شبه من موجات اليوت وهل هيه افضل ام موجات اليوت

 نعم الهارمونيك هو جزء لا يتجزء من موجات اليوت ياطيب  بارك الله فيك    

> حقيقة هذا الموضوع افضل ما تعلمت في الفوركس ويا حبذا لو يبقى في الصفحة الاولى كي يتعلمه الاخوان وصدقوني فيه خير كبير

 بارك الله فيك يا دكتور محمود فمنك نستفيد ونتعلم وما هو الا جزء قليل مما لديكم  بارك الله فيك    

> فعلان وهناك موضوع اسمه الهارمونيك طريقك للمليون ممتاز

 نعم اخى الكريم  

> الاخ هادي  ابو فريد راجع ان شاء الله بعد رمضان  للمتابعه معنا في المنتدى  
> ملك الهارمونيك

 شفت يا صاصا رجعنا بعد رمضان  :Big Grin:    

> الاستاذ ابو فريد (الحج هادي) و الاستاذ فيصل والاستاذ " ناشيئ الفوركس" .... كلكم عمالقة الهارمونيك وبارك الله فيكم ولكم في هذا الشهر الفضيل على جهودكم الضخمة لافادة اخوانكم العرب في هذا المنتدى الرائع فعلا" بادارته الحكيمة 
> فالى الامام ووفقكم الله لما الخير والفائدة والعلم

 بارك الله فيك فلم نصل ولن نصل الى ان اكون عملاق بالمقارنه باعضاء المنتدى  تحياتى ومودتى    

> ياريت يا جماعة حد يحط الهارمونيك الخاص بالباوند ين عشان نعرف الاسبوع الجاى اية الحوار

 معلشى يا طيب وصلت متاخرا  تحياتى ومودتى    

> لاأملك لكاتب الموضوع 
> إلا جزيل الشكر ووافر الدعوات 
> فلقد استفدت فائدة كبيرة أسأل الله أن يتمها

 بارك الله فيك واتمنى ان تستمر بالدعاء لوالدى ولجميع المسلمين    

> جزاك الله خيرا

 وجزاك الله خير الدنيا والاخره    

> بصراحة موضوع رائع والحمد لله بديت افهم الهارمونيك والفكرة منه لكن باقي حاجة مش فاهمها 
> الجدول
> جدول الاكسل يا اخوان ياريت لو حد يفهمنياه واول نقطة هي اننا ندخل السعر لكن تطلع لنا ارقام كثيرة ازاي ممكن استفاد منها

 اى جدول اكسل يا طيب تقصده  تحياتى ومودتى   اعتذر للجميع لاننى تأخرت فى الرد عليكم

----------


## Jmeel

أستاذ هادي    مجهود كبير تشكر عليه    ولي سؤال  هل هناك شرح  بالفديو  للهارمونيك  ؟؟؟

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وغفر لك ولوالديك 
يقول المثل من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا وانا عبد احسانك انت واستاذنا ناشي الفوركس فجزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم

----------


## III smsm III

> أستاذ هادي مجهود كبير تشكر عليه ولي سؤال هل هناك شرح بالفديو للهارمونيك ؟؟؟

 فكرة جديرة بالاهتمام  :016:  
ياليت تجد مجال للنور بتعاون العارفين والمبدعين

----------


## hadi75m

> أستاذ هادي مجهود كبير تشكر عليه ولي سؤال هل هناك شرح بالفديو للهارمونيك ؟؟؟

  

> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وغفر لك ولوالديك 
> يقول المثل من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا وانا عبد احسانك انت واستاذنا ناشي الفوركس فجزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم

  

> فكرة جديرة بالاهتمام  
> ياليت تجد مجال للنور بتعاون العارفين والمبدعين

 بارك الله فيكم  ان شاء الله ساقوم بعمل ذلك بالفيديو وعن قريب ولكننى لا اعرف استخدام برنامج التسجيل صوتيا وان شاء الله اتعشم من اخونا سمير صيام ان يساعدنى فى ذلك وعند اتمام الملف سيتم انزاله بالمنتدى  تحياتى ومودتى للجميع

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

السلام عليكم سؤال بسيط 
هل اذا تخطت النقطه C مستوى 38.2  من الضلع AB
هل في هذة الحاله لا يعتد بالنموذج المتكون؟
لاني لاحظت ان اقل نقطة تصحيح للنقطه c في كل النماذج هي 38.2 من الضلع ab

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم سؤال بسيط 
> هل اذا تخطت النقطه C مستوى 38.2 من الضلع AB
> هل في هذة الحاله لا يعتد بالنموذج المتكون؟
> لاني لاحظت ان اقل نقطة تصحيح للنقطه c في كل النماذج هي 38.2 من الضلع ab

   الاخ الكريم / ابوعافيه المصرى   لا يعتد باى نموذج من نماذج الهارمونيك اذا كانت تصحيح B و C تقل عن 38.2% اى لا بد وان يكونا على الاقل 38.2% ولا تزيدا (C - B ) عن قاع او قمه بدايه النموذج (X ) وقمه او قاع ( A ) على التوالى   تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

شكرا اخ هادي للاجابه والاهتمام

----------


## abo-adel

الحمدلله وصلت للاخير صار لي ثلاثه ايام بلياليها وانا اقرا الموضوع(ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله) صراحة شيق بمعني الكلمه ومفيد جدا وساشارككم الشارتات وان شاء الله اني فهمت ..........الموضوع    جايك يالمليون جايك...........................

----------


## أصغر فوركسي

للرفع ..لأن الموضوع شدني وعاوز أعمل مشروع قراءة له وفهمه مهما اخذ مني من وقت إن شاء الله..وكل عام وانتم بخير ...

----------


## hadi75m

> شكرا اخ هادي للاجابه والاهتمام

 العفو يا طيب  كل عام وانتم بالف خير     

> الحمدلله وصلت للاخير صار لي ثلاثه ايام بلياليها وانا اقرا الموضوع(ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله) صراحة شيق بمعني الكلمه ومفيد جدا وساشارككم الشارتات وان شاء الله اني فهمت ..........الموضوع جايك يالمليون جايك...........................

 الحمد لله وان شاء الله تستقيد وتفيد الجميع  كل عام وانتم بالف خير    

> للرفع ..لأن الموضوع شدني وعاوز أعمل مشروع قراءة له وفهمه مهما اخذ مني من وقت إن شاء الله..وكل عام وانتم بخير ...

 اقرا يا طيب براحتك واى استفسار تحت امرك  كل عام وانتم بالف خير  وكل عام وجميع الامه الاسلاميه بالف خير

----------


## abo-adel

السلام عليكم 
عيد سعيد اخي هاني ممكن نقول انها فرصه مبكره جدا لو جود بعض من الدعوم المتحركه   :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:   :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم 
> عيد سعيد اخي هاني ممكن نقول انها فرصه مبكره جدا لو جود بعض من الدعوم المتحركه

 نعم مبكره جدا ونتوقع اكتمال C عند 12200 الى 12230 ومنها سيكون البيع وبوقف بسيط جدا فوق قمه A ب 10 نقاط 12265 وعيد سعيد عليك  بارك الله فيك

----------


## abo-adel

السلام عليكم
استاد هاني ماذا نفعل في مثل هذه الحالات النموذج كذا فشل ام هناك امل    :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم
> استاد هاني ماذا نفعل في مثل هذه الحالات النموذج كذا فشل ام هناك امل

 الاخ الكريم  اى نموذج  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## abo-adel

السلام عليكم   :Doh:

----------


## تاجر

السلام عليكم . وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير وصحة وسعادة .  أثناء مراجعتي لهذا الموضوع الشيق والذي فاجأني حقيقة بمدى قوة الهارمونيك في توقع اتجاه السعر ، فبارك الله فيك أستاذ هادي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ، وقد كنت أعتمد على ملف الاكسل الذي أرفقته (مقارنة بين الهارمونيك) فهو يختصر جميع نماذج الهارمونيك في صفحة واحدة ، ولكن المشكلة بأني لاحظت هناك اختلاف في بعض النسب المذكورة لبعض النماذج في ملف الاكسل وملف الشرح وملف كتاب سكوت وأيضا النماذج المصورة المرفقة في الصفحة الأولى ، وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر نموذج الفراشة ، النقطة B : *ملف الاكسل* *تكون محصوره بين 38.2% الى 88.6%* *ملف الشرح للاستاذ هادي*  *يكون تصحيحها بنسب (61.8% - 78.6% - 88.6%)* *ملف شرح سكوت هارني* *فقط (78.6%)*   *وأيضا لاحظ الاختلاف بين النسب في نموذج الفراشة والمذكور في الصفحة الأولى بعنوان مقارنة بين الأشكال كالتالي :*   *وهذا نموذج الفراشة في الشكل الثاني :*    *وهذا نموذج الفراشة والمذكور في كتاب سكوت كالتالي :*    *وقد لاحظت هذه الاختلافات في نماذج أخرى أيضاً ، فأيها نعتمد ؟؟*  *أرجو الاهتمام لأن هذا الموضوع مهم جداً لأنه سيؤدي إلى خطأ في التحليل الصحيح في نهاية الأمر .*

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام  تعتمد c على تصحيح b  كما يلى  اذا كانت b صححت بالنسب التاليه والنسبه المقابله لها ل c  38.2 ( b )  تكون c عند 224  50  ( b ) تكون c عند 200  61.8 ( b ) تكون c عند 161.8  70.7 ( b ) تكون c عند 141.4  78.6 ( b )  تكون c عند 127  88.6 ( b ) تكون c عند 112.9  تحياتى

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم . وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير وصحة وسعادة .  أثناء مراجعتي لهذا الموضوع الشيق والذي فاجأني حقيقة بمدى قوة الهارمونيك في توقع اتجاه السعر ، فبارك الله فيك أستاذ هادي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ، وقد كنت أعتمد على ملف الاكسل الذي أرفقته (مقارنة بين الهارمونيك) فهو يختصر جميع نماذج الهارمونيك في صفحة واحدة ، ولكن المشكلة بأني لاحظت هناك اختلاف في بعض النسب المذكورة لبعض النماذج في ملف الاكسل وملف الشرح وملف كتاب سكوت وأيضا النماذج المصورة المرفقة في الصفحة الأولى ، وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر نموذج الفراشة ، النقطة B : *ملف الاكسل* *تكون محصوره بين 38.2% الى 88.6%* *ملف الشرح للاستاذ هادي* نعم هذه خطا وسوف اقوم بتحديث الملف وتصحيح الاخطاء  واشكرك على لفت انتباهى لذلك   *يكون تصحيحها بنسب (61.8% - 78.6% - 88.6%)* *ملف شرح سكوت هارني* *فقط (78.6%)*   *وأيضا لاحظ الاختلاف بين النسب في نموذج الفراشة والمذكور في الصفحة الأولى بعنوان مقارنة بين الأشكال كالتالي :*   *وهذا نموذج الفراشة في الشكل الثاني :*    *وهذا نموذج الفراشة والمذكور في كتاب سكوت كالتالي :*    *وقد لاحظت هذه الاختلافات في نماذج أخرى أيضاً ، فأيها نعتمد ؟؟*  *أرجو الاهتمام لأن هذا الموضوع مهم جداً لأنه سيؤدي إلى خطأ في التحليل الصحيح في نهاية الأمر .*

 الاخ الكريم / تاجر  بالنسبه للفراشات تبدا من نسبه 61.8 ( اكبر منها ) حتى مستوى 88.6% ( تصحيح b )  اى ان اى تصحيح يزيد عن 61.8% نعرف عندها اننا امام نموذج فراشه  ودليلنا فى ذلك جدول شرح نسب النماذج  نموذج الفراشه او الكراب نماذج دافعه ( طبقا لموجات اليوت )  نموذج البات والجارتلى نماذج تصحيحه  بارك الله فيك  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

الاخ الكريم / تاجر  بعد مراجعه ملف الاكسل وجدت ان ليس به اخطاء بالنسبه لتصحيح النقطه B من النقطه A ( الضلع XA 9 كما بالصوره المرفقه  اعتقد ان المقارنه صحيحه يا طيب  الخطا فقط كتابت العباره قد لا تكون صحيحه  اقصد تصحيح B من A تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

هذا جدول اكسل للمقارنه بين اشكال الهارمونيك بعد تعديل بعض العبارات   هنا او بالاسفل  ونرجوا من الحاج سمير ان يضعه مكان الملف الاول  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## تاجر

> الاخ الكريم / تاجر   بعد مراجعه ملف الاكسل وجدت ان ليس به اخطاء بالنسبه لتصحيح النقطه B من النقطه A ( الضلع XA 9 كما بالصوره المرفقه  اعتقد ان المقارنه صحيحه يا طيب  الخطا فقط كتابت العباره قد لا تكون صحيحه  اقصد تصحيح B من A تحياتى ومودتى

 ألف ألف شكر أستاذي العزيز هادي على ردك السريع وأنا سعيد كوني أتناقش مع أستاذ مثلك  :Teeth Smile:   أما بالنسبة للخطأ في العبارة في ملف الاكسل فقد انتبهت لها سابقاً ولم تكن مشكلة بالنسبة لي ، ولكن المشكلة المهمة ما زالت في مضوع النسب فربما لم أستوعب الاختلاف ، فلاحظ مثلاً تصحيح النقطة C من B  فهي مذكورة في ملف الاكسل في نموذج الفراشة بأنها محصوره بين 38.2% الى 88.6% ، بينما هي مذكورة في ملف المؤلف سكوت من 61.8% حتى 78.6% ، فسؤالي هو هل هناك مصدر آخر تعتمد عليه في تلك النسب ؟  أرجو ألا أكون أثقلت عليك ، فربما أنا تهت بين النسب  :Doh:

----------


## hadi75m

> ألف ألف شكر أستاذي العزيز هادي على ردك السريع وأنا سعيد كوني أتناقش مع أستاذ مثلك  بارك الله فيك فالعبد الفقير الى الله ليس استاذ فمنك ومن الجميع نتعلم فى هذا المنتدى الطيب   أما بالنسبة للخطأ في العبارة في ملف الاكسل فقد انتبهت لها سابقاً ولم تكن مشكلة بالنسبة لي ، ولكن المشكلة المهمة ما زالت في مضوع النسب فربما لم أستوعب الاختلاف ، فلاحظ مثلاً تصحيح النقطة C من B فهي مذكورة في ملف الاكسل في نموذج الفراشة بأنها محصوره بين 38.2% الى 88.6% ، بينما هي مذكورة في ملف المؤلف سكوت من 61.8% حتى 78.6% ، فسؤالي هو هل هناك مصدر آخر تعتمد عليه في تلك النسب ؟  أرجو ألا أكون أثقلت عليك ، فربما أنا تهت بين النسب

 شوف يا طيب اهم نقطه عندنا هى تصحيح B لانها من تحدد النموذج المتوقع  من 38.2 الى 50 يكون امامنا فقط 3 نمواذج ليس بينهما الفراشه  من 50 الى 61.8 يكون امامنا 3 نماذج ليس بينهما البات  اكثر من 61.8% نموذج واحد فقط الفراشه  وبالتالى فان تصحيح C من B للنماذج كما يلى  الجارتلى من 38.2 الى 88.6  الفراشات نفس الشى  البات من 50 الى 88.6  الكراب غير مذكور بجدول النسب كما بالصوره ولكن يمكن الاعتماد على 38.2 الى 88.6  المهم هنا يا طيب نقطه B من A  اسال اخى الفاضل كما شئت   ما اعتمد عليه الجدول المرفق  لاحظ تصحيح C من B وستعرف عندها ماذا اعنى  وارجوا ان تراجع شرح الجدول فى نموذج الفراشات  تحياتى ومودتى   والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## abo-adel

:Icon26:  

> وعليكم السلام   تعتمد c على تصحيح b  كما يلى  اذا كانت b صححت بالنسب التاليه والنسبه المقابله لها ل c  38.2 ( b ) تكون c عند 224  50 ( b ) تكون c عند 200  61.8 ( b ) تكون c عند 161.8  70.7 ( b ) تكون c عند 141.4  78.6 ( b ) تكون c عند 127  88.6 ( b ) تكون c عند 112.9   تحياتى

 معليش حتعبك معايه حبيتين لوحبيت تجاوب جزاك الله خير ولوطنشت مسامحك 
مفهتش الي بالاعلي بتقصد بيه ايه  
لو تشرح لي علي نفس الرسم السابق

----------


## hadi75m

> معليش حتعبك معايه حبيتين لوحبيت تجاوب جزاك الله خير ولوطنشت مسامحك 
> مفهتش الي بالاعلي بتقصد بيه ايه  
> لو تشرح لي علي نفس الرسم السابق

 ولا يهمك اسال كما شئت معناه  اذا كان تصحيح C من B بنسبه 38.2 فان النقطه D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 224  من C 0 الضلع BC )  اذا كان تصحيح C من B بنسبه 50 فان النقطه D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 200  من C 0 الضلع BC )  اذا كان تصحيح C من B بنسبه 61.8 فان النقطه D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 161.8  من C 0 الضلع BC )  اذا كان تصحيح C من B بنسبه 70.7 فان النقطه D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 141.4  من C 0 الضلع BC )  اذا كان تصحيح C من B بنسبه 78.6 فان النقطه D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 127  من C 0 الضلع BC )  اذا كان تصحيح C من B بنسبه 88.6 فان النقطه D متوقع لها ان تكون عند 112.9  من C 0 الضلع BC )   وقد قمت بشرح احد النسب وهى 50% كما بالصوره المرفقه وقس عليها جميع النسب مع الاخذ بالاعتبار بالنسبه التى انت بصددها  وستجد ذلك فى شرح جدول النسب وايضا فى شرح النماذج  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم     الملف المرفق 166488

 وهذا الشرح

----------


## abo-adel

ايوه عرفت 
انا بتكلم عن توقع نموزج فراشه وانت بتتكلم عن ab=cd
سوالي كيف اعرف اننا انهينا السي اذا صح توقع النموزج الفراشه 
علي شان نصيده صيده محترمه بيع يعني  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
عموما جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## hadi75m

> ايوه عرفت 
> انا بتكلم عن توقع نموزج فراشه وانت بتتكلم عن ab=cd
> سوالي كيف اعرف اننا انهينا السي اذا صح توقع النموزج الفراشه 
> علي شان نصيده صيده محترمه بيع يعني 
> عموما جزاك الله خير الجزاء

 عن طريق شمعه انعكاسيه او دايفرجنس او الاثنان معا  او بطريقه اكثر احترافا عن طريق موجات اليوت ( لانك ستقرأ الشارت وتعرف اى الموجه التى انت بها حيث ستكون C فى نموذج الفراشه انتهاء موجه تصحيحيه وبدايه موجه دافعه جديده )  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## abo-adel

شاكر ومقدر ودي الوقتي ايه رايك بالنموزج

----------


## hadi75m

> شاكر ومقدر ودي الوقتي ايه رايك بالنموزج

   النموذج حتى الان صحيح وسيتأكد صحته بكسر نقطه b  وهو للدولار فرنك  وعليك ادخال نسب الفابيو من xa وكذلك bc  لتحديد الهدف بدقه ان شاء الله

----------


## تاجر

> شوف يا طيب اهم نقطه عندنا هى تصحيح B لانها من تحدد النموذج المتوقع   من 38.2 الى 50 يكون امامنا فقط 3 نمواذج ليس بينهما الفراشه  من 50 الى 61.8 يكون امامنا 3 نماذج ليس بينهما البات  اكثر من 61.8% نموذج واحد فقط الفراشه  وبالتالى فان تصحيح C من B للنماذج كما يلى  الجارتلى من 38.2 الى 88.6  الفراشات نفس الشى  البات من 50 الى 88.6  الكراب غير مذكور بجدول النسب كما بالصوره ولكن يمكن الاعتماد على 38.2 الى 88.6  المهم هنا يا طيب نقطه B من A  اسال اخى الفاضل كما شئت   ما اعتمد عليه الجدول المرفق  لاحظ تصحيح C من B وستعرف عندها ماذا اعنى  وارجوا ان تراجع شرح الجدول فى نموذج الفراشات  تحياتى ومودتى   والله اعلى واعلم

 ممتاز جداً بارك الله فيك الآن اتضحت عندي الأمور بنسبة كبيرة ولم يتبقى منها إلا القليل ، وأنا فاهم جميع ما قلته الآن ، ولكن بعد أن لاحظت بعض الاختلافات فهذا ما جعلني أبحث أكثر لأتأكد ، ونظراً لأهمية النقطة B في تحديد نوع النموذج ، وبما أنك حددت جدول النسب كي نعتمد عليه ، وبما أنه لا يزال هناك اختلاف بين ما قاله سكوت في النقطة B وبين جدول النسب ، وهذا اقتباس مما قاله سكوت في الصفحة 191  :     بينما هناك نسب أخرى في جدول النسب ، طبعاً ليس الهدف هنا اصطياد الاخطاء وإنما الهدف هو التأكد من المصدر حتى أعتمد عليه ، ولا أنزه الأخ سكوت عن الخطأ فربما هو مخطيء فيما يقول لذلك احب أن اعرف مصدر جدول النسب حتى يطمئن قلبي .

----------


## abo-adel

كسر البي استاد هادي ممكن حضرت تحدد لنا الدي

----------


## hadi75m

> ممتاز جداً بارك الله فيك الآن اتضحت عندي الأمور بنسبة كبيرة ولم يتبقى منها إلا القليل ، وأنا فاهم جميع ما قلته الآن ، ولكن بعد أن لاحظت بعض الاختلافات فهذا ما جعلني أبحث أكثر لأتأكد ، ونظراً لأهمية النقطة B في تحديد نوع النموذج ، وبما أنك حددت جدول النسب كي نعتمد عليه ، وبما أنه لا يزال هناك اختلاف بين ما قاله سكوت في النقطة B وبين جدول النسب ، وهذا اقتباس مما قاله سكوت في الصفحة 191 :    تمام   بينما هناك نسب أخرى في جدول النسب ، طبعاً ليس الهدف هنا اصطياد الاخطاء وإنما الهدف هو التأكد من المصدر حتى أعتمد عليه ، ولا أنزه الأخ سكوت عن الخطأ فربما هو مخطيء فيما يقول لذلك احب أن اعرف مصدر جدول النسب حتى يطمئن قلبي .

 المهم يا طيب ان B ستصحح  من 61.8% الى 88.6%  فاذا كانت النسبه اقل من 78.6% سنفترض اننا امام نموذج الجارتلى وهو اكثر النماذج تكرارا ( او كراب وهذا النموذج نادرا ما يظهر اى اقل النماذج تكرارا) الى ان يتم اختراق او كثر النقطه X  اى اننا نجنى ارباحنا على فرضيه انه جارتلى  اما اذا كانت من 78.6% فاننا سنكون امام فراشه  اما عند مصدر الجدول حقيقه لا اعرف  واذا عرفت ان شاء الله ارجوا ان تكتب ذلك فى الموضوع حتى يستفيد الجميع  نقطه مهمه ليس كل ما اكتبه لابد وان يكون صحيحا واكيد به الكثير من الاخطاء واسعد جدا لمن يصلح اخطائى   بارك الله فيك وسعيد جدا بمناقشتك اخى الفاضل

----------


## abo-adel

كده صح استاد هادي

----------


## hadi75m

> كسر البي استاد هادي ممكن حضرت تحدد لنا الدي    الملف المرفق 166542

 لم يتم الكسر يا طيب  المهم اغلاق شمعه الساعه الحاليه ويفضل شمعه الاربع ساعات  وان شاء الله سيكسر ويذهب الى D الان D كيف تحددها  حيث ان C صححت بنسبه 70.7% فان D متوقعه عند 141.4% من الضلع BC وبالتالى ستكون عند 11951 وهنا ستكون AB = CD  وحيث اننا امام نموذج فراشه وليس من شروطه ان تكون AB=CD ( قد تساوى او لا تساوى بخلاف الجارتلى فهما غالبا يتساويان)  ومن شروط الفراشات ان تكسر او تخترق النقطه D النقطه X  فانه متوقع ان يكون هدف النموذج فى حال كسر B من 11819 الى 11758 ان شاء الله  على فكره نفس النموذج وضعه الاخ فيصل فى موضوعه فى دورى ابطال التحليل وكان متوقع الدخول من C عند 12200  الى  12230 وفرقت معه على 20 نقطه   تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## abo-adel

طيب استاد هادي انا رسمت ترند من اسفل الي اعلي وبكسره ممكن نقول انه دخول بيع من مكان الكسر 
 ايه رايك بالكلام ده

----------


## abo-adel

على فكره نفس النموذج وضعه الاخ فيصل فى موضوعه فى دورى ابطال التحليل وكان متوقع الدخول من C عند 12200 الى 12230 وفرقت معه على 20 نقطه 
تحياتى ومودتى     دوري ابطال التحليل وين مكانه علي شان نتابعه .........  احسن من حرقة الاعصاب

----------


## hadi75m

> طيب استاد هادي انا رسمت ترند من اسفل الي اعلي وبكسره ممكن نقول انه دخول بيع من مكان الكسر 
> ايه رايك بالكلام ده

 ممتاز ويفضل الدخول مع اعاده اختبار الترند  الان تم افتتاح شمعه تحت الترند  وكسر B عند 12017     

> على فكره نفس النموذج وضعه الاخ فيصل فى موضوعه فى دورى ابطال التحليل وكان متوقع الدخول من C عند 12200 الى 12230 وفرقت معه على 20 نقطه  تحياتى ومودتى     دوري ابطال التحليل وين مكانه علي شان نتابعه ......... احسن من حرقة الاعصاب

 انظر لاعلى فى صفحه العملات الرئيسيه ستجد الموضوع

----------


## تاجر

> المهم يا طيب ان B ستصحح من 61.8% الى 88.6%   فاذا كانت النسبه اقل من 78.6% سنفترض اننا امام نموذج الجارتلى وهو اكثر النماذج تكرارا ( او كراب وهذا النموذج نادرا ما يظهر اى اقل النماذج تكرارا) الى ان يتم اختراق او كثر النقطه X  اى اننا نجنى ارباحنا على فرضيه انه جارتلى  اما اذا كانت من 78.6% فاننا سنكون امام فراشه  اما عند مصدر الجدول حقيقه لا اعرف  واذا عرفت ان شاء الله ارجوا ان تكتب ذلك فى الموضوع حتى يستفيد الجميع  نقطه مهمه ليس كل ما اكتبه لابد وان يكون صحيحا واكيد به الكثير من الاخطاء واسعد جدا لمن يصلح اخطائى    بارك الله فيك وسعيد جدا بمناقشتك اخى الفاضل

 بعد هذا النقاش المثمر مع شخصكم الكريم ، وبعد أن لاحظت بأن هناك نماذج لم تذكر في كتاب سكوت كارني مثل نموذج الكارب ونموذج الخفاش ، وحيث أن سكوت اقتصر في كتابه على تصحيح 78% للـ B في الفراشة وتصحيح 61% للجارتلي فقط دون ذكر باقي النسب الأخرى المذكورة في جدول النسب ، وبما أني على قناعة بأن سكوت ليس معصوم عن الخطأ وكل ما ذكره عبارة عن ملاحظاته وأفكاره الخاصة وربما غفل عن الكثير ، لذلك قمت بمراجعة نماذج من السوق الحي ، فهو الفيصل للحكم على صحة النظريات ، فلاحظت وجود نماذج كثيرة تكون B قد صححت بنسبة 38% أو 50% وينطبق عليها باقي شروط الجارتلي .  أنا أعلم بأننا خلال هذه المناقشة لم نتوصل لشيء جديد ، ولكن على الأقل تبين واتضحت لي ولغيري أمور كنت أجهلها وانكشفت الشكوك .  لذلك أستطيع الآن الاعتماد على جدول النسب وأنا مطمئن حتى ولو لم تكن جميع النسب مذكورة في كتاب سكوت كارني . ولا يهمنا مصدره الآن ولكن الأهم بأنه فعال .  بارك الله فيك استاذي الفاضل هادي ، على رحابة صدرك وأسلوبك السلس وجعل الله ما تقوم به في ميزان حسناتك وحفظك وأهلك دنيا وآخرة .

----------


## تاجر

هذا اجتهاد مني وتوقع لسيناريو الباوند دولار وأرجو التصحيح إذا كان هناك أي خطأ في التصور المستقبلي :  أولا فريم الساعة ، أتوقع بأن يتكون نموذج الأشكال الثلاثة القيعان الدافعة ونهاية القاعة الثالث تكون عند سعر 1.4577 تقريباً وهي نسبة 161.8% من القاع السابق كما في الشارت التالي :    أما على شارت الأربع ساعات فأتوقع تكون نموذج جارتلي أو فراشة وهو في طريقه لتكون نقطة C والتي ربما تكون عند مستوى 78.6% من الضلع AB عند سعر 1.4595 وهي قريبة من نطقة السعر المذكور سابقاً ، لاحظ الشارت التالي :   والله أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## rama

يعطيك العافية

----------


## vampire2003

ارفع القبعة إحتراما لشخصك الرفيع  
تشكر كل الشكر على المجهود الخيالى وبارك الله لك 
الحمد لله

----------


## عبد المهيمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  عندي سؤال للاخ هادي او الأخ فيصل  أخي هادي انا طرحت عليك السؤال في رسالة خاصة واجبتني انه النموذج لا يعتبر صحيح طيب ممكن تشوف الصورة المرفقة  ليش مو ممكن نعتبر سي صحيحة فقط لانها شمعة واحدة ؟ معلش اخي هادي مرات الواحد يقرأ كتاب ويحاج بعض الاستفسارت الغامضة في الكتاب

----------


## BlooDyPrincE

مش عارف اقولك ايه مجهـود خرافي ألف شكر ...الي الأمام دائما ان شاء الله ..

----------


## EZZAT2004

بس نفسي اعرف انتم بتخبو المواضيع الهايلة دي فين  ؟؟؟ .............................
 طلب بسيط
 هادي بيه ممكن المؤشر اللي بتطلع بيه الهارمونيك  الياباني بتاعك  ده 
 لأن اللي عندنا كله بيطلع هارمونيك من الهند او صيني واوقات بيكون تقليد او كاذب وملهوش دعوة بالهارمونيك اساسا
فاتمنى ترفقها و تعطيني افضل فريمات للعمل عليه لأن كتاب الهارمونيك بتاعك زي ماهو ممتاز زي ما انا مش ممتاز معاه خالص ولا فاهم منه حاجة 
ودي وتقديري
 @ @ @

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس نفسي اعرف انتم بتخبو المواضيع الهايلة دي فين  ؟؟؟ .............................
>  طلب بسيط
>  هادي بيه ممكن المؤشر اللي بتطلع بيه الهارمونيك  الياباني بتاعك  ده 
>  لأن اللي عندنا كله بيطلع هارمونيك من الهند او صيني واوقات بيكون تقليد او كاذب وملهوش دعوة بالهارمونيك اساسا
> فاتمنى ترفقها و تعطيني افضل فريمات للعمل عليه لأن كتاب الهارمونيك بتاعك زي ماهو ممتاز زي ما انا مش ممتاز معاه خالص ولا فاهم منه حاجة 
> ودي وتقديري
>  @ @ @

 اخى عزت اخونا محمود لا يستخدم المؤشر ده رسم طبيعى بخط اليد

----------


## EZZAT2004

> اخى عزت اخونا محمود لا يستخدم المؤشر ده رسم طبيعى بخط اليد

 متشكر جدا جدا استاذ سمير على اهتمامك 
طب انا اعمل ايه ؟؟ اسيبه ؟؟ مفيش غير الكتاب ده والتاني وواقفين معايا تماما عايز حاجة اسهل تنفع لدرجة ذكائي هات حاجة من اللي عندك...   
طب  شفت الموضوع ده؟؟  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t65517.html
شوفه واكتب رأيك وشارك مشاركة هدافة (( مش اتفرج وامشي ))

----------


## سمير صيام

> متشكر جدا جدا استاذ سمير على اهتمامك 
> طب انا اعمل ايه ؟؟ اسيبه ؟؟ مفيش غير الكتاب ده والتاني وواقفين معايا تماما عايز حاجة اسهل تنفع لدرجة ذكائي هات حاجة من اللي عندك...   
> طب  شفت الموضوع ده؟؟  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t65517.html
> شوفه واكتب رأيك وشارك مشاركة هدافة (( مش اتفرج وامشي ))

 الهارمونيك قد تجده صعب لكن مع التدريب هيبقى سهل واخونا محمود شرحه شرح وافى ومبسط جدا 
المهم ذاكر كويس
بالنسبة للموضوع التانى فان ارد عليه لكن مبروك للاسماعيلى فاستحق الفوز

----------


## EZZAT2004

> اخى عزت اخونا محمود لا يستخدم المؤشر ده رسم طبيعى بخط اليد

 رسم طبيعي بخط اليد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ازاي يعني 
؟؟؟؟
مش ملاحظ انه مينفعش يبقى طبيعي وفي نفس الوقت بخط اليد ؟؟؟؟
 حاضر يا استاذ هذاكر كويس
بس هو الامتحان امتى ؟؟؟
ربنا يحفظك يا جميل ومنتحرمش منك ابدا يا باشا
ودي وتقديري يا غــالـــي
 @ @ @ @ @ @

----------


## العابد7

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  شكرااااااااا   على هذا العمل الطيب :015:  والله انا نفسى اتعلم منكم الهرمونيك   ممكن حد يوضحلى دة نموزج فراشة ولا............... :016:

----------


## هاموراسهم

تسجيل حضور ومتابعه  هل الهارمونيك يصلح لكل العملات ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
جزاك الله خير استاذنا هادي على جهدك  
عندي استفسار بخصوص النماذج و احتمالات تكونها   
فهل الكراب والفراشة نماذج دافعة لانها في اتجاه الترند العام وان البات والجارتلي تصحيحية وذلك لان الهدف يكون صغير وان الدي لا تتجاوز الاكس  
ان كان هذا صحيح فهذا يعني ان احتمالات النماذج في كل حالة يكون نموذجين اما بات او جارتلي والاحتمال الثاني يكون فراشة او كراب ان كانت في اتجاه الترند العام
طبعا ليس هناك شي ثابت لكن بشكل فليس هناك شي دائم لكن هل هذا غالبا ما يحصل ام هناك كلام اخر ارجو التوضيح 
اتمنى اني عبرت بشكل صحيح عن الفكرة التي بذهني 
شكرا لك مجددا استاذي هادي ولك مني كل حب واحترام

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  شكرااااااااا على هذا العمل الطيب والله انا نفسى اتعلم منكم الهرمونيك   ممكن حد يوضحلى دة نموزج فراشة ولا...............

 وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته  اهلا بك اخى الكريم  هذا ليس بنموذج فراشه انما جارتلى او بات الفراشه لابد وان تكون نهايه النموذج تحت نقطه بدايته اى D تحت اكس  كما بالصوره المرفقه  تحياتى ومودتى    

> تسجيل حضور ومتابعه  هل الهارمونيك يصلح لكل العملات ؟؟؟؟؟

 نعم يصلح للجميع    

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> جزاك الله خير استاذنا هادي على جهدك  
> عندي استفسار بخصوص النماذج و احتمالات تكونها   
> فهل الكراب والفراشة نماذج دافعة لانها في اتجاه الترند العام وان البات والجارتلي تصحيحية وذلك لان الهدف يكون صغير وان الدي لا تتجاوز الاكس  
> ان كان هذا صحيح فهذا يعني ان احتمالات النماذج في كل حالة يكون نموذجين اما بات او جارتلي والاحتمال الثاني يكون فراشة او كراب ان كانت في اتجاه الترند العام
> طبعا ليس هناك شي ثابت لكن بشكل فليس هناك شي دائم لكن هل هذا غالبا ما يحصل ام هناك كلام اخر ارجو التوضيح 
> اتمنى اني عبرت بشكل صحيح عن الفكرة التي بذهني 
> شكرا لك مجددا استاذي هادي ولك مني كل حب واحترام

 وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته  نعم كما تفضلت كل ما ذكرته صحيح  بارك الله فيك

----------


## hadi75m

> رسم طبيعي بخط اليد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ازاي يعني 
> ؟؟؟؟
> مش ملاحظ انه مينفعش يبقى طبيعي وفي نفس الوقت بخط اليد ؟؟؟؟
> حاضر يا استاذ هذاكر كويس
> بس هو الامتحان امتى ؟؟؟
> ربنا يحفظك يا جميل ومنتحرمش منك ابدا يا باشا
> ودي وتقديري يا غــالـــي
> @ @ @ @ @ @

 ليه ياعزت باشا ينفع هو فى احسن من الشئ الطبيعى  سيبك من الصناعى وخليك مع الطبيعى  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## samer65

> ليه ياعزت باشا ينفع هو فى احسن من الشئ الطبيعى   سيبك من الصناعى وخليك مع الطبيعى   تحياتى ومودتى

  اخي هادي في شي فراشات في الجو الربيعي يمكن الاستفاده منه يور باوند اي شي في البال
بارك الله يك

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

راح اتعبك معي استاذي لكن املي فيك تتحملني  
بالنسبة للنسب التصحيح التي تتخلل اي صلع من اصلاع الهارمونيك يكون مثلا نماذج صغيرة داخل النموذج الكبير كما هو في الرسم 
هل تؤثر هذه التصحيحات على النموذج الكبير حيث ان بعضها قد يصل لاكثر من 61 من الضلع الاول اكس اي
شوف استاذي الرسم وقل لي ايش رايك هل يصلح النموذج الازرق مع وجود هذه التصحيحات داخله  
ارجو ان لا اكون اثقلت عليك سيدي 
مع احترامي وتقديري

----------


## hadi75m

> راح اتعبك معي استاذي لكن املي فيك تتحملني  
> بالنسبة للنسب التصحيح التي تتخلل اي صلع من اصلاع الهارمونيك يكون مثلا نماذج صغيرة داخل النموذج الكبير كما هو في الرسم 
> هل تؤثر هذه التصحيحات على النموذج الكبير حيث ان بعضها قد يصل لاكثر من 61 من الضلع الاول اكس اي
> شوف استاذي الرسم وقل لي ايش رايك هل يصلح النموذج الازرق مع وجود هذه التصحيحات داخله  
> ارجو ان لا اكون اثقلت عليك سيدي 
> مع احترامي وتقديري

 ولا يهمك اتعبنى كما شئت   النماذج التى تفضلت بها كلها صحيحه   الفترض ان النماذج الصغرى التى بداخل النموذج الاكبر لا تؤثر وما هى الا بعض التصحيحات حتى الوصول الى هدف النموذج الاكبر   فى مثل تلك الحالات تقوم بتحويل الشارت الى زمن اكبر اى على شارت الويكلى سيظهر لك ان النموذج الى الان صحيح وفى طريقه الى الهدف وما يويده كسر ترند صاعد ولم يتبقى الا كسر النقطه B وان شاء الله الى الهدف   المهم هنا كسر B حتى يكون النموذج صحيح   تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز واستاذي الفاضل وفي ميزان حسناتك    :Eh S(7):

----------


## bay63

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ

----------


## محمد سلامة

السلام عليكم  مجهود رائع  :Eh S(7):   في كتاب او ملف بيشرح الاشكال؟  شكراا

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

> السلام عليكم   مجهود رائع   في كتاب او ملف بيشرح الاشكال؟   شكراا

 وعليكم السلام رحمة الله وبركاته
جزى الله خيرا الاستاذ هادي على تعبه ومتابعته لهذا الموضوع مع انه موضوع قديم  
الشرح موجود على شكل ملف اكروبات في اول المشاركات 
تفضل اخي الكريم والملفات كلها في المرفقات

----------


## hadi75m

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز واستاذي الفاضل وفي ميزان حسناتك

  

> جزاك الله خيرا استاذ

     

> السلام عليكم   مجهود رائع   في كتاب او ملف بيشرح الاشكال؟   شكراا

  

> وعليكم السلام رحمة الله وبركاته
> جزى الله خيرا الاستاذ هادي على تعبه ومتابعته لهذا الموضوع مع انه موضوع قديم  
> الشرح موجود على شكل ملف اكروبات في اول المشاركات 
> تفضل اخي الكريم والملفات كلها في المرفقات

   بارك الله فيكم جميعا  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hamza87

يعطيك العافية اخ هادي ...   سؤال صغير لو سمحت  ...  :Asvc:   هل تدخل عكس الترند في صفقات الهارمونيك؟...وعلى اي فريمات...  تحياتي   :Eh S(7):

----------


## بوسليمان

السلام عليكم 
شاكر لك اخي على هذا الموضوع كان بالود اني اكون من اوائل المتابعين لهذا الموضوع   ممكن اخواني ............... تساعدوني في اجاد مؤشرات تساعد على معرفة تكون النماذج على الشارت

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

> السلام عليكم 
> شاكر لك اخي على هذا الموضوع كان بالود اني اكون من اوائل المتابعين لهذا الموضوع   ممكن اخواني ............... تساعدوني في اجاد مؤشرات تساعد على معرفة تكون النماذج على الشارت

  الخير في الطريج لا تستعجل على رزقك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1127959-38-post.html 
وكان رد الاستاذ ابو فريد الاتي   اشكرك اخى الفاضل ابوعبدالله  نعم استخدمها مع النماذج والحمد لله وهى جيده جدا  وان شاء الله فى الطريق اضافه جديده للدخول على النماذج وسيكون بنسبه تصل الى 90% سيكون دخول صحيح ان شاء الله ولكنه تحت التجربه  تحياتى ومودتى  --------------------------------- وهذا هو الموضوع الذي يناقش فيه الطريقة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69730.html

----------


## MEZ0

اتمنى ان لا يتم اهمال هذا الموضوع

----------


## hadi75m

> يعطيك العافية اخ هادي ...   سؤال صغير لو سمحت ...   هل تدخل عكس الترند في صفقات الهارمونيك؟...وعلى اي فريمات...  تحياتي

 الاخ الكريم / حمزه 87 نعم ادخل عكس الترند  لان اصلا نماذج الهارمونيك هى اشكال تتشكل اما بتصحيحات عكس الترند ,واشكال مع الترند  غالبا تكون الجارتلى والبات ضد الترند واوقات نموذج ab=cd اما الفراشه والكراب ونموذج ال 5 اشكال و 3 اشكال الدافعه تكون فى اتجاه الترند  كل الفريمات من الشهرى حتى الدقيقه  ولكن بقضل العمل على فريم ( الديلى - 4 ساعات - ساعه ) او كما تحب  تحياتى ومودتى  

> السلام عليكم 
> شاكر لك اخي على هذا الموضوع كان بالود اني اكون من اوائل المتابعين لهذا الموضوع   ممكن اخواني ............... تساعدوني في اجاد مؤشرات تساعد على معرفة تكون النماذج على الشارت

 اتمنى منك ان لا تعتمد على اى مؤشر واجعل مؤشرك الاول هو العين فهى المؤشر الذى تكون نسبه اخطائه قليله جدا بالمقارنه مع المؤشرات المبرمجه  تحياتى ومودتى    

> الخير في الطريج لا تستعجل على رزقك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1127959-38-post.html 
> وكان رد الاستاذ ابو فريد الاتي   اشكرك اخى الفاضل ابوعبدالله  نعم استخدمها مع النماذج والحمد لله وهى جيده جدا  وان شاء الله فى الطريق اضافه جديده للدخول على النماذج وسيكون بنسبه تصل الى 90% سيكون دخول صحيح ان شاء الله ولكنه تحت التجربه  تحياتى ومودتى  --------------------------------- وهذا هو الموضوع الذي يناقش فيه الطريقة    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69730.html

 بارك الله فيك اخى ابوعبدالله    

> اتمنى ان لا يتم اهمال هذا الموضوع

 ان شاء الله لن يهمل بمشاركاتك ومشاركه الاخوه اعضاء المنتدى الكرام  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## makrm

السلام عليكم 
بصراحه كلمة شكر قليل علي الموضوع الجامد ده
وبصراحه انا عايز اخد من الاستاذ هادي hamza87 بعض النصائح لان انا لسه جديد بالموضوع الفوركس ككل والهامونيك بالخصوص وانا بحاول اقراء الموضوع من الاول بس انت برضوه ممكن تساعد بشوية نصائح امشي عليه  ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

استاذي ابو فريد 
الدخول في النماذج يكون ب  
1 - اما من سي 
2- من اختراق بي
3 - الارتداد من دي
4- كسر خط الترند بين اي سي والسعر اما ان يرتد او يواصل نزوله
5- ما تقييمك للدخول في حال كسر خط الترند الواصل بين اكس بي 
اتمنى اني ما اثقل عليك
تحياتي

----------


## hamza87

بالتوفيق اخي هادي وربنا ما يحرمنا منك.... :Asvc:    تحياتي ...  :Eh S(7):

----------


## hadi75m

> السلام عليكم 
> بصراحه كلمة شكر قليل علي الموضوع الجامد ده
> وبصراحه انا عايز اخد من الاستاذ هادي hamza87 بعض النصائح لان انا لسه جديد بالموضوع الفوركس ككل والهامونيك بالخصوص وانا بحاول اقراء الموضوع من الاول بس انت برضوه ممكن تساعد بشوية نصائح امشي عليه ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام

 اهلا بك  اقرا الموضوع جيدا وستجد شرح النماذج مع شروطها  واذا اى استفسار تحت امرك  تحياتى ومودتى    

> استاذي ابو فريد 
> الدخول في النماذج يكون ب  
> 1 - اما من سي 
> 2- من اختراق بي
> 3 - الارتداد من دي ( اكتمال النموذج ) 
> 4- كسر خط الترند بين اي سي والسعر اما ان يرتد او يواصل نزوله
> 5- ما تقييمك للدخول في حال كسر خط الترند الواصل بين اكس بي 
> اتمنى اني ما اثقل عليك
> تحياتي

 كل ما ذكرته صحيح  تحياتى ومودتى    

> بالتوفيق اخي هادي وربنا ما يحرمنا منك....   تحياتي ...

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## elnishwy

ارتداد من نموذج الهرمونيك على  eur/usd   فريم الساعه والهدف
باذن الله 
1.3260

----------


## elnishwy

تكوين هرمونيك  على aud/jpy   فريم 15 دقيقه
الهدف باذن الله 
74.15 
والله الموفق ان شاء الله

----------


## makrm

اولا الف شكر علي الرد والاهتمام 
ثانيا اسف علي الغلط المطبعي في الاسم استاذ هــــــــــــــــــادي hadi75m وفعلا قدرة اطلع النماذج بس تفتكر ممكن استخدم المؤشرات وانا لسه جديد في عالم الفوركس هل هذا الموضع كافي لكي اكون مضارب ناجح انا بحب اتخصص في حاجه وحده انا مش عايز اعرف كل المواضيع انا عايز حاجه انجح فيها و الاستاذ hadi75m
ليه راي تاني ياريت تفيدني 
وانا شاكر لحضرتك كتير وكل الاخوه والاستاذه القائمين علي هذا المنتدي

----------


## Tamer Adel

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللـه وبركاتة 
باذن اللـه نويت اتعلم شىء جديد فى عالم الفوركس وهو الهرمونيك
قريت شوية من الكتاب اللى فية الشرح وخلصت اول نموذج  
اللى اعرفو عن الفايبوناتشى انو فالصعود بيترسم من تحت لفوق والعكس فالهابط من فوق لتحت وبنشتغل على 0و100ولو عداهم بنرسم غيرو  
ياترا الفايبو اللى هنا بيرسم ازاى 
من فين لفين
شكرا ليكم على الموضوع الجميل والشرح المميز جزاكم اللـه كل خير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## جـــزل الكـــلام

hadi75m

----------


## firas babil

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الموضوع شيق جداً و فيه خير كثير  أشكر طارح الموضوع 
كما أني أتصفح الصفحات الأولى من الموضوع لتزيد معرفتي به أكثر 
عندي سؤال هل الهارمونكس يختلف عن موجات أليوت
منتظر أجابتم
لكم حبي و تقديري

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> الموضوع شيق جداً و فيه خير كثير  أشكر طارح الموضوع 
> كما أني أتصفح الصفحات الأولى من الموضوع لتزيد معرفتي به أكثر 
> عندي سؤال هل الهارمونكس يختلف عن موجات أليوت
> منتظر أجابتم
> لكم حبي و تقديري

 الهارمونيك يختلف عن موجات اليوت فهو نوع من تطبيقات فيبوناتشي

----------


## firas babil

> الهارمونيك يختلف عن موجات اليوت فهو نوع من تطبيقات فيبوناتشي

 لك الشكر  و  أتمنى أن أفهم  الهارمونيك على أحسن وجه 
لك شكري و أحترامي

----------


## firas babil

المرفقات في الصفحه الأولى  لا تفتح
و يكتب  لي  هنالك كتله مفقوده 
ما  العمل 
لكم الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> المرفقات في الصفحه الأولى  لا تفتح
> و يكتب  لي  هنالك كتله مفقوده 
> ما  العمل 
> لكم الشكر

 المرفقات محملة على المنتدى ومجربها الان شغالة تمام

----------


## ايهاب خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم و ان شاء الله متابع معكم
وبالتوفيق

----------


## faissal

ان شاء الله يرجع الاخ هادي ويتابع فيه بقى ليه زمان غايب  
لكن اجازته الصيفيه اقتربت على كده راحت معاه لبعد رمضان والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## ابن كركوك

اخوان المرفقات في الصفحة الاولى لا تعمل 
ممكن حد يرفعها من جديد 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## ابن كركوك

> اخوان المرفقات في الصفحة الاولى لا تعمل 
> ممكن حد يرفعها من جديد 
> جزاكم الله خير

 شنو يا اخوان محد عنده الملفات الي بالصفحة الاولى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ارجو منكم ان ترفقو الملفات من جديد لانها لا تعمل
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## firas babil

> شنو يا اخوان محد عنده الملفات الي بالصفحة الاولى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> ارجو منكم ان ترفقو الملفات من جديد لانها لا تعمل
> وبارك الله فيكم

 الملفات سليمه و لكن حتى تفتح يجب تحملها و وضعها في ملف واحد حتى تتكامل مع بعضها و تفتح

----------


## سامح الجندي

شاكرين كتير هادي باشا 
وممكن أرفق لك شارتات لتعطينا رأيك فيها 
نشوف فهمت صح ولا أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أرجو الرد

----------


## mdraw

موضوع مفيد وجميل ونااااااااااااااااااااااااااائم  لماذا   :016:

----------


## walid79

> المرفقات محملة على المنتدى ومجربها الان شغالة تمام

 اخ سمير حياك الله و بارك فيك على مجهودك.
قررت منذ فترة ان ادخل في عالم الهارمونيك ولم اجد افضل من هذا الموضوع لفهمه و تطبيقه، و لوجود الكثير من الاخوة الخبراء.
ولكن صفحات الموضوع كثيرة جدا، و هذا موضوع يحتاج باستمرار الى مراجعة الاشكال بشكل دائم. 
هل يوجد ملف يحتوي على شروحات الموضوع كاملة ؟؟؟
كثرة التنقل بين صفحات الموضوع في المنتدى تمنع التركيز و تؤدي الى التشتت.
مشكور سلفا و عذرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير حياك الله و بارك فيك على مجهودك.
> قررت منذ فترة ان ادخل في عالم الهارمونيك ولم اجد افضل من هذا الموضوع لفهمه و تطبيقه، و لوجود الكثير من الاخوة الخبراء.
> ولكن صفحات الموضوع كثيرة جدا، و هذا موضوع يحتاج باستمرار الى مراجعة الاشكال بشكل دائم. 
> هل يوجد ملف يحتوي على شروحات الموضوع كاملة ؟؟؟
> كثرة التنقل بين صفحات الموضوع في المنتدى تمنع التركيز و تؤدي الى التشتت.
> مشكور سلفا و عذرا

 اتفضل رابط التحميل   http://arabsh.com/cwizrzdd7jz5.html  http://arabsh.com/cwizrzdd7jz5.html  http://www.rapidspread.com/file.jsp?id=ueksiysp5d 
والروابط موجودة فى هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t58512.html

----------


## walid79

> اتفضل رابط التحميل   http://arabsh.com/cwizrzdd7jz5.html  http://arabsh.com/cwizrzdd7jz5.html  http://www.rapidspread.com/file.jsp?id=ueksiysp5d 
> والروابط موجودة فى هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t58512.html

 لك جزيل الشكر :Eh S(7):

----------


## abo naif

اسأل الله لك التوفيق

----------


## goldentiger8

ما شاء الله ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااع
هوا سؤال واحد لو سمحتوا...
انا لسا جديد بالهارمونيكاا و استعمل تيمبليتس
و بدي اعرف اذا انتواا الي ابترسومواا الهارمونيكاا و الا تستعملواا التمبليتس و شكراااااااااا

----------


## Abu_Reetaj

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر الجزيل للاساتذه هادي وسمير صيام وجميع الاخوه الذين شاركوا بهذه الورشه
أخواني لي طلب لو سمحتم
خطوط الفيبوناتشي التي في الميتاتريد لا تحتوي على الارقام التي اراها على خطوط الفيبوناتشي في مشاركاتكم
ارجو المساعده في هذه النقطه
مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## Abu_Reetaj

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الشكر الجزيل للاساتذه هادي وسمير صيام وجميع الاخوه الذين شاركوا بهذه الورشه
> أخواني لي طلب لو سمحتم
> خطوط الفيبوناتشي التي في الميتاتريد لا تحتوي على الارقام التي اراها على خطوط الفيبوناتشي في مشاركاتكم
> ارجو المساعده في هذه النقطه
> مع الشكر الجزيل

  :Hands:

----------


## k.e.n

متابعه من جديد......................

----------


## سامح الجندي

ياريت والله الموضوع يشتغل من جديد

----------


## k.e.n

مراجعه.3....................

----------


## badteam

افضل استراتيجية انا جربتها حتى الان 
المشكلة عندي بالاستوب لوس فقط 
وعندي استفسار اخر هل يمكن الاعتماد على مؤشر ZigZag في رسم اشكال الهارمونيك 
شكرا

----------


## مدرهم

اتمنى إعادة فتح الورشة لأهمية الهارمونيك أولاً  
وثانياً لوجود متخصصين أكفاء يمكن الإستفادة منهم 
وشكراً

----------


## vip-vip

الموضوع متعدد الصحفات وطويل جداً ويحتاج وقت كبير حتى
نبحث عن المفيد 
اتمنى من المتخصصين في هذا الموضوع تحدد
النقاط المهمه في هذا الموضوع مثلاً :- 
1- اذا كان هناك ملفات محدثه وجديده
2- كم يكون نقطة الاهداف
2-كم نقطة للاستوب 
3- متى الخروج اذا عكس السعر 
أو شي مهم يتعلق بالدخول والخروج

----------


## engm7mad

الموضوع رائع ومفيد جدا
اتمنى عودته مرة اخرى

----------


## alazhry

موضوع جميل جدا حبيت الاول ابدى اعجابى به وساعاود  قرائه الموضوع من جديد للاستفاده به

----------


## القلزم

> اتفضل رابط التحميل   http://arabsh.com/cwizrzdd7jz5.html  http://arabsh.com/cwizrzdd7jz5.html  http://www.rapidspread.com/file.jsp?id=ueksiysp5d 
> والروابط موجودة فى هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t58512.html

 
للاسف الروابط قديمه وماتفتح

----------


## gamalzin

شكر  واحترام   الى  الاستاذ  هادى  
عساكم بخير  وصحة  وسعادة  :015:

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

> الموضوع متعدد الصحفات وطويل جداً ويحتاج وقت كبير حتى
> نبحث عن المفيد 
> اتمنى من المتخصصين في هذا الموضوع تحدد
> النقاط المهمه في هذا الموضوع مثلاً :- 
> 1- اذا كان هناك ملفات محدثه وجديده
> 2- كم يكون نقطة الاهداف
> 2-كم نقطة للاستوب 
> 3- متى الخروج اذا عكس السعر 
> أو شي مهم يتعلق بالدخول والخروج

 كل صفحة في هذا الموضوع وكل مشاركة مهمة ولا يمكن اختصارها  
اتمنى ان يثبت الموضوع ويكون مرجع لمن يريد تعلم الهارمونيك

----------


## الرزان

لأيسعني في هذه المشاركة الأ الشكر كُل الشكر والمحبة لللاُستاذين هادي وسمير صيام ورمضان مبارك لجميع المشاركين مجهود ومتابعة ومثابرة أمينة وصادقة من القلب بارك الله فيكم وجزأكم عنا خير الجزاء والثواب العظيم على ماقمتم بة .أسئلة كثيرة لدي ولكن عندي برنامج قام بة أحد الخيريين أمثالكم هو الأُستاذ أبوحسنيين جزاه الله خير  أتوقع أنكم تعرفونة أو سمعتم بة البرنامج أسمة الفراشة  _نماذج الهارمونيك أتوقع أن يكون مفيد كثيراً للمبتدئيين .خاص ببرنامج الأيمي بروكر ومعادلتة في المرفقات ممكن فتحة عن طريق ملف المفكرة والإكسل  أرجوا إبداء أرأكم وتعليقاتكم وتقبلوا عطر تحياتي . حاولت إضافة الملف ولم يقبل المنتدى تحميلة ووضعتة في ملف ضغط المرفق ويبدوا لي أنة لايعمل أذا سمحت لي الإدارة بوضع رابط الموقع لتحميله وضعتة أو البحث بأسم برنامج الفراشة لأبو حسنيين في قوقل وستجدونة مع إعتذاري للجميع

----------


## احمدمحمود

السلام عليكم اخوانى 
الان ااكتمل نموذج هرمونك فى  زوج الجنيه /دولار عند 1.5887 
لذا من المتواقع هبوطه الى 1.5844او الى1.5816عند نسبه الفيبو 0.38او 0.61

----------


## احمدمحمود

اخوانى اين مشاركتكم حيث يعتبر هذا الموضوع من اهم الموضوعات فى التدوا ل

----------


## صـــــقـــر

وين التحليلات يا شباب ........................... نريد الدعم.

----------


## nourelshref

السلام عليكم ياجماعة انا مبتدى علشان كدة مشفاهم الموضوع كويس ممكن حد يقولى ابدا من فين علشان افهم الموضوع دة وجزاكم اللة خيرا

----------


## eslamsmsm

شكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## MeshariWM

up
موضوع قمه بالروعه :Regular Smile: 
بارك الله في صاحبه

----------


## mohammed_knawy

GOOD

----------


## basuoni

مفيش حد خبير فى الهارمونيك  نشتغل معاه عملى ونتدرب على الهرمونيك

----------


## basuoni

> مفيش حد خبير فى الهارمونيك  نشتغل معاه عملى ونتدرب على الهرمونيك

  :Asvc:

----------


## ketabd

في ميزان حسناتك يا الغالي

----------


## gassim

ماشاءالله

----------


## Basim.suleiman

على فكرة من اهم المواضيع هذا الموضوع في ناس تاركاه لحالو هارمونيك جداً رائع في التحليل

----------


## tedjboyka

موضوع جيد جداا مشكور اخي

----------


## alfaf

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محترف مضاربة

من الطرق الممتعة في التحليل الفني
الهارمونك رااااااااااائع

----------


## ahmedalmanssori

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
صباح الخير 
ممكن مساعدتي 
أحاول تحميل الملفات التابعه للهارومنيك  ويرفض النظام  ممكن مساعدتي 
طبعاً يظهر رساله بأن ليس لي الصلاحيه في تحميل الملفات .

----------


## ahmedalmanssori

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه 
صباح الخير
توجد لدي مشكله   ممكن مساعدتي 
حاولت تحميل ملفات اللي تابعه لنماذج الهارمونيك   ويظهر لي رساله أن ليس لي الصلاحيه في التحميل     ماالسبب      وشكرا لكمز

----------


## belalkh321

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة لمحلل بالهرمونك لكتابة التحليلات والتوصيات، ممكن تفدني اخي؟
شكرا

----------


## slooooom

thankss

----------


## frimo

الهارمونيك ممتاز لمن يتقنه

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

==============================

----------


## assim89

شكرا لك

----------


## abunawaf9

رائع يعطيك العافيه

----------


## super genius

نماذج بديت افهم الهرمونيك

----------


## Elwin

أن تكون في وئام مع نفسك والبيئة ليس أمراً سهلاً كما يبدو. أولاً، يجب أن تكون شخصًا يتمتع بالاكتفاء الذاتي.

----------


## abdalih

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## rodeng

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ameeeeeeeer

هل من متابعات للنماذج؟

----------


## amiralshoq

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الحمد لله رب العالمين واشهد ان لا اله الى هو وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيئا قدير    واصلى واسلم على سيد الخلق والمرسلين والمبعوث رحمه للعاملين سيدنا وامامنا محمد بن عبدالله عليه افضل الصوات والسلام   وبعد    اتوجه بالشكر الجزيل للاخ / فيصل (اللواء صاصا ) فهو من ساعدنى فى هذا الموضوع بأهدائه لى كتاب عن الهارمونيك باللغه العربيه وقد قرات الجزء اليسير منه وللاسف لم اكمله وان شاء الله اقراه مره ومره ومره لاستيعابه ولاكتشاف ما عندى من اخطاء حتى اصحهها    واشكر الاخ / عباس بن فرناس لانه اول من تطرق للموضوع هذا بالمنتدى بعرضه بعض الفرص وكم طالبنا منه ان يشرح الهارمونيك ومن ثم يفتح ورشه خاصه للفرص على هذه النماذج ونظرا لمشغولياته لم يستطع    كما اتوجه بالشكر الى الاخ / سمير صيام حيث كنا نتناقش فى بعض الفرص على الماسنجر وكانت ولله الحمد تصل للاهداف على كل الفريمات فيما عدا فريم الديلى الذى للان لم نجرب عليه اى فرصه    وان شاء الله سيتم فتح موضوع تعليمى وورشه خاصه بالفرص    والشكر الجزيل لاداره واعضاء منتدى المتداول العربى    فى الحقيقه كل ما يحتويه الموضوع او الملف هو اجتهاد شخصى بعد قراءه الكتاب وبعض المنتديات التى تتحدث عن هذه النماذج وبالتالى قد يكون هناك بعض الاخطاء وعلى من يكتشفها ان يصححها لنا وللجميع    وايضا قبل قراءه الكتاب كنت قد شرعت بتجربه خطوط الفيبوناتشى لاستخدامها فى المتاجره بصفه منفرده وعلى كل الفريمات وبالاخص على فريم الاربع ساعات والساعه ووجدت انها ممتازه جدا فى الدخول والخروج وخصوصا على ازواج الين    ولكن بعد قراءه الهارمونيك وجدت انها مع الفيبوناتشى تحدد لنا الدخول والخروج بدقه متناهيه قد تصل الى فوق نسبه 95% وكل ذلك بتوفيق من المولى عز وجل     المقدمه    كلمه Harmonic تعنى توافق باللغه العربيه وبالتالى سنقول هنا التداول التوافقى (كما جاء بالكتاب)    واول من اكتشف تلك النماذج هو جى ام هارست    وهى تعتمد على نسب الفيبوناتشى المعروفه لنا    ولمن يريد القراءه اكثر عن هذه النماذج مراجعه الكتاب فى المرفقات والذى يتحدث عن هذه النماذج  
> ورابط اخر للتحميل
>  عرب شير ! - مركز التحميل    واول من وضعه بالمنتدى هو الاخ الكريم / وجه الخير بارك الله له وجعله فى ميزان حسناته  خطه العمل  موضوع للهارمونيك وشرحه  ورشه للفرص الحيه وستكون ان شاء الله بعد اجازه عيد الاضحى المبارك اعاده الله عليكم وعلينا وعلى جميع الامه الاسلاميه باليمن والبركات  والان ان شاء الله نبدا بالنماذج وشرحها 
> مرفق ملف اكسل مقارنة بين النماذج 
> مرفق ملف الشرح على هيئة PDF   
> تقوم بجمع الملفات المرفقة فى فولدر واحد وفك الضغط عن واحد منها ويكون الملف كامل ان شاء الله 
> ملف اخر للشرح على رابط خارجى هنا
> ورابط اخر هنا 
> مقارنة بين الاشكال       بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  جدول اكسل لتحديد نسب التصحيح فى النماذج وقام باعداده اخا كريم وقمت باضافه بعض الاعمده عليه وهما عمودى اكتمال النموذج عند مستويى 127% و 161.8%  والشرح بموجب الصور المرفقه       
> ...

 الف شكر على المجهودات المتميزة

----------


## amiralshoq

أحاول تحمي الملفات المرفقة لكنها للأسف غير متاحة للتحميل وتحيلني لصفحة أخرى بها اسم المستخدم وتخيرني بين الخروج من المنتدى فقط  لا أعلم لماذا فما الحل؟

----------


## m_B_

الهارمونيك اسلوب تداول رائع اعمل به منذ فترة

----------


## ichigan

الف شكر

----------


## عبدالعزيزمحمد

@@@@@@up

----------


## عبدالعزيزمحمد

كل الشكر لكل من ساهم فى نشر العلم وبارك الله لصاحب الموضوع

----------


## ابن العود

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## Trend77

مشكورين على هذا الموضووووع

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله 
سعيد جدا اني ارى هذا الموضوع من جديد واتمنى احياءه ليعود للساحة كما كان في بداية ظهوره  
تحياتي لكم

----------


## ABo_Sand

UP
UP
UP

----------


## amine_dz

بارك الله فيك

----------


## المغيري



----------

